# Popsugar Must Have April 2014 *SPOILERS*



## boxesandboxes (Mar 11, 2014)

Since our March boxes just cameâ€¦ what are we hoping to get in our April boxes?  Heck, I'm not even subscribed yet. LOL. Here's hoping for a code next month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## queenofserendip (Mar 12, 2014)

Yay! I'm always ready to start talking about next month before I even get this month (I get mine today!) haha. I agree with the ladies hoping for an infuser water bottle... that would be awesome! Also, a fragrance would be nice (although I am getting one in FFF next week) and what else?

-Umbrella would be cool for April

-Sunglasses

-Chocolate ANYTHING (Come on PS I'm not subscribing for healthy snacks!)

-I know we just got jewelry, but I would love some more. Something that won't break? The idea of the March necklace is super cute, but I'll be really sad when the thread breaks and I lose my charm.

-Bronzer


----------



## Canny Charlene (Mar 12, 2014)

- compact umbrella (^also love the idea for April showers!)

- foot scrub prepare for sandal weather

- a make up item..would LOVE blush or a lip gloss palette like the Balm- tired of eyeshadows

- some type of home item

- a hair accessory or deep conditioner

I know I'm in the minority, but I don't want a fitness dvd or a book unless it is mind-blowing lol.


----------



## MsBLittleton (Mar 13, 2014)

April Showers Bring May Flowers ... This list is highly not likely but ya never know! 1. Cute Compact Umbrella 2. Sunnies 3. Wellies 4. Spring Eye Pallet 5. Jelly Bellies 6. Flower Gift Card (1800flowers or something)


----------



## ikecarus (Mar 13, 2014)

March was the last month of my three-month sub since I subscribed with the 3for2 code in January. I'm hoping that there's an awesome code for the April box too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## OiiO (Mar 13, 2014)

Subbing for updates  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> A cute umbrella would be nice!


----------



## Jo Cres (Mar 14, 2014)

umbrella says Shit its raining in french...this would be hilariously awesome to get in our boxes!!!!!


----------



## northwest22 (Mar 15, 2014)

I'm just so pleased with. March compared to the previous 3 months, I hope April is just as good. More home items would be nice. Maybe some sort of organizer or spring cleaning themed item. Does that sound terribly boring? I guess I'm kind of boring in what I like because I would also like a book (not chick lit) Also, it would be a nice surprise or have something tech related. I noticed they always put a tech item in the men LE boxes, but not the woman boxes. Even just a really cool music playlist that could be downloaded, either workout related or just a nice mix of current music would be nice. And, I'm always down for some jewelry, preferable silver since we've been getting only gold all these months. For beauty, I think it would be interesting to do some sort of supplement like a super greens powder or a protein powder. I love the look of that umbrella with the French writing. I live near Seattle, we don't often use umbrellas because it's so windy in my area when it rains, but I would love to just blow that picture up to poster size and frame it.


----------



## Mrs30009 (Mar 15, 2014)

I looked at last years April Popsugar box.  It had the Kai perfume that is coming in the FFF box.  I hope they don't have perfume again this year.

I love the umbrella idea.

I was also thinking spring break ideas.  

Foot scrub or pedicure items would be great.   

a high end sunscreen

I wouldn't mind a good book. 

Definitely chocolate

Since they had a bracelet and necklace in the past, maybe a ring?


----------



## northwest22 (Mar 15, 2014)

> I looked at last years April Popsugar box. Â It had the Kai perfume that is coming in the FFF box. Â I hope they don't have perfume again this year. I love the umbrella idea. I was also thinking spring break ideas. Â  Foot scrub or pedicure itemsÂ would be great. Â Â  a high end sunscreen I wouldn't mind aÂ good book.Â  Definitely chocolate Since they had a bracelet and necklace in the past, maybe a ring?


 Last April had that terrible garment bag right? Yuck. I think a ring would be great, it would just have to be adjustable so that everyone could wear it. That would be perfect, because many of the ladies in the March thread said they don't have any good rings.


----------



## afwife8405 (Mar 15, 2014)

Some ideas...

- a super cute compact umbrella

- a pedicure set

- a high quality, non-branded, shopping tote (maybe one from Envirosax)

- a planter set {a small container, seeds, pellet (add water to expand to soil) for daisies or sunflowers}

- a lip balm w/spf

I think they sent us Peeps around Easter before, wonder if they would do that again. I would rather have chocolate or even jelly beans.


----------



## nectarbean (Mar 15, 2014)

If they have a great spoiler again, I might resub. I would love: A book/dvd (or movie tix) combo. A lip or eye palette in soft sping colors Another barr co diffuser Butter london has nail design kits that are cute Sea salt caramels or more krispery cakes Nesting bowls or more bodum mugs


----------



## JustJules (Mar 16, 2014)

Quote:   Some ideas...

- a super cute compact umbrella

- a pedicure set

- a high quality, non-branded, shopping tote (maybe one from Envirosax)

- a planter set {a small container, seeds, pellet (add water to expand to soil) for daisies or sunflowers}

- a lip balm w/spf





Love the idea of a planter set! Flowers or herbs would be awesome.


----------



## melanie0971 (Mar 17, 2014)

A planter set! What an awesome idea!


----------



## igotmybox (Mar 17, 2014)

Actually I think something pedicure related would be perfect, with Spring coming and all!


----------



## mvangundy (Mar 17, 2014)

My gift subscription was over in March too, so I am only resubscribing if they have another coupon.  Seeing as how I spent full price for 3 months and they've had coupons ever since!!  Loved March and looking forward to April's box!  Come on coupon codes/spoilers.


----------



## Tanya Bachirev (Mar 18, 2014)

The coupon MARCH10 is working, just subscribed for the April box and got 10$ off.


----------



## mvangundy (Mar 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tanya Bachirev* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The coupon MARCH10 is working, just subscribed for the April box and got 10$ off.
Thank you!!


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tanya Bachirev* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The coupon MARCH10 is working, just subscribed for the April box and got 10$ off.
How are you specifically signing up for the April box? If you're signing up in the middle of March, aren't you going to just get a March box?


----------



## Tanya Bachirev (Mar 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  How are you specifically signing up for the April box? If you're signing up in the middle of March, aren't you going to just get a March box?
When you are subscribing you have the "Choose your subscription" area, in the same row you can see with which moth your subscription will start.


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tanya Bachirev* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  When you are subscribing you have the "Choose your subscription" area, in the same row you can see with which moth your subscription will start.

 


ohh nice! Thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ikecarus (Mar 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tanya Bachirev* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The coupon MARCH10 is working, just subscribed for the April box and got 10$ off.
Yay! Thank you so much!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Just signed up again haha.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ikecarus (Mar 18, 2014)

Quick question... if you've just reached influencer status (i.e. 2 referrals)... does that mean you automatically get the immediate next box for free? Or can you choose which month you want the free box? Thank you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelly Silva (Mar 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ikecarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quick question... if you've just reached influencer status (i.e. 2 referrals)... does that mean you automatically get the immediate next box for free? Or can you choose which month you want the free box? Thank you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I believe it's the next box after the one you just paid for. For instance, you paid for April, you would get May for free.


----------



## ikecarus (Mar 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kelly Silva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I believe it's the next box after the one you just paid for. For instance, you paid for April, you would get May for free.
Thank you!


----------



## Hailey928 (Mar 20, 2014)

For April, I'm really hoping for:

1. Infuser water bottle

2. Book - the fault in our stars (the movie comes out in June, would be nice to have time to read it before the movie hits theaters! Also, I just hear it is an awesome book.)

3. Double ended eye liner pencil - urban decay has some great ones!

4. Fancy lip balm

5. Fun bracelets or stretchy headband

6. Some of those chocolate covered blueberries by Brookside for the Must Have Food

7. Maybe a cute stationary set?

I definitely love the idea of a planter set! So cute and unique for April!


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Mar 20, 2014)

> For April, I'm really hoping for: 1. Infuser water bottle 2. Book - the fault in our stars (the movie comes out in June, would be nice to have time to read it before the movie hits theaters! Also, I just hear it is an awesome book.) 3. Double ended eye liner pencil - urban decay has some great ones! 4. Fancy lip balm 5. Fun bracelets or stretchy headband 6. Some of those chocolate covered blueberries by Brookside for the Must Have Food 7. Maybe a cute stationary set? I definitely love the idea of a planter set! So cute and unique for April!


 I would love this box! I think some of you should start your own boxes. The ideas here are usually even better than the boxes we actually get  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 20, 2014)

Seriously ANOTHER code. I am actually glad I canceled after February, and again after March. I guess I'm just going to keep unsubscribing and using the $10 off codes. Why don't they just LOWER THE PRICE TO $30 and leave it at that? I bet they'd gain back their lost subscribers and THEN some if they did.


----------



## klg534 (Mar 20, 2014)

I reactivated my first account, which has TWO referrals so I SHOULD get a free box. Does anyone know how this works?


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Mar 20, 2014)

Sigh. I literally JUST cancelled last night and now I'm resubbing. These promo codes are making it hard to quit!


----------



## queenofserendip (Mar 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 





Seriously ANOTHER code. I am actually glad I canceled after February, and again after March. I guess I'm just going to keep unsubscribing and using the $10 off codes. Why don't they just LOWER THE PRICE TO $30 and leave it at that? I bet they'd gain back their lost subscribers and THEN some if they did.
Right?! It almost seems like these promo codes are reactionary... put out after a bunch of people unsubscribe (like me). Personally, I find $30 a lot more affordable than $40. $40 just seems a little bit over my budget for the amount of enjoyment I get from PS. If it was $30, I would probably never do the unsub-resub game. I would just keep it month after month.


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofserendip* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Right?! It almost seems like these promo codes are reactionary... put out after a bunch of people unsubscribe (like me). Personally, I find $30 a lot more affordable than $40. $40 just seems a little bit over my budget for the amount of enjoyment I get from PS. If it was $30, I would probably never do the unsub-resub game. I would just keep it month after month.
Yup. I know a lot of people were angry when the upped the price of the subscription, and a lot of people canceled. I think it's kind of stupid on their part to cause all that drama and lose all those customers if they're just going to essentially lower the price to $30 with a coupon code each month.

The worst part is they're screwing over their subscribers who subbed for 3, 6, 12 months etc, or even people that go month to month that already get charged before the coupon code comes out. Making your loyal subscribers pay $40 while everyone else is paying $30 is just really ridiculous.

But I agree, $30 is definitely a good price for PopSugar. Even $35. $40 is pushing it. I won't buy another box at the $40 price tag after all these coupons.


----------



## pbpink (Mar 21, 2014)

my 3 month deal ended the 3 for 2 so i had canceled - used APRIL10 today and bought april box and already cancelled for may as i am guessing another code will come! it is really ridiculous, i would just do a year if they would offer codes on the longer ones too! perhaps they will get a clue with so many cancels and re-subs, one can hope! one would think they would want more money upfront as a better business model but they seem to do strange things!


----------



## melanie0971 (Mar 21, 2014)

Just cancelled and resubbed it's a bit if a pain but worth the 10 bucks. I agree they should just make it 30 and be done with it but I guess they make the extra 10 on people who don't know or don't bother with codes.


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Mar 21, 2014)

Agree - or why not issue a one-time code with a longer $10 discount? (Like 3 or 6 months) They would get lots of new subscribers and save everyone on both ends the trouble of people subscribing/in subscribing every month. It would also probably make people unsubscribe less if they would lose the discount.


----------



## Christy327 (Mar 21, 2014)

You have to resubscribe every time for the code to work?


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Mar 21, 2014)

> You have to resubscribe every time for the code to work?


 I think it only gives you $10 the first month, right? (Somebody correct me if I have this wrong!)


----------



## wurly (Mar 21, 2014)

> I think it only gives you $10 the first month, right? (Somebody correct me if I have this wrong!)


Unless it says otherwise, the $10 discount is for one box


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christy327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  You have to resubscribe every time for the code to work?
Yes, because the code is for people who are subscribed, which is why I think it's totally insane.

I genuinely think if they're going to keep releasing these codes they should make a big announcement saying they're lowering the price to like $30-$35 a month as well as doing discounts for larger groupings of boxes (3, 6 month etc) and be done with it.

This monthly code thing is incredibly annoying, especially for those who paid for a full year. Luckily I'm not one of those people but I would be furiously e-mailing them if I was.


----------



## phanne (Mar 21, 2014)

So I sent this email:

Good Afternoon. I was searching the internet and found yet another $10 off code for April. It seems like you do this every month. Since I signed up for 1 year of your service, and unable to just go month to month now, I am actually paying more than most people, as a dedicated subscriber, at least for the next 11 months. Is there anything you can do about this?

Thank you.

They sent this back:

Hi Anne,

Thanks for reaching out! While we understand your frustration, we do our best to balance the promotions that we offer our new subscribers with our great referral program for current subscribers. As a remedy for the issue, we would be more than happy to send you an extra item! Is there anything you have enjoyed from past month's boxes? Please let us know!

I can't decide if this is OKI mean if there is a $10 code every month, I overpaid $70.

Help!


----------



## phanne (Mar 21, 2014)

I feel like I might be being bratty, but I just started my subscription. March was my first month. I couldn't use the $10 code on the year but I rationalized it that I would save more money doing the year than go monthly. Now I feel like I just got screwed over.


----------



## stephstrong (Mar 21, 2014)

> So I sent this email: Good Afternoon. I was searching the internet and found yet another $10 off code for April. It seems like you do this every month. Since I signed up for 1 year of your service, and unable to just go month to month now, I am actually paying more than most people, as a dedicated subscriber, at least for the next 11 months. Is there anything you can do about this? Thank you. They sent this back: Hi Anne,
> 
> Thanks for reaching out! While we understand your frustration, we do our best to balance the promotions that we offer our new subscribers with our great referral program for current subscribers. As a remedy for the issue, we would be more than happy to send you an extra item! Is there anything you have enjoyed from past month's boxes? Please let us know!
> 
> ...


 Ok this is so bizarre to me, that doesn't remedy the issue at all!! So weird! Anyhow I say you look back thru all the old boxes and find the coolest most expensive item you can  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *phanne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So I sent this email:

Good Afternoon. I was searching the internet and found yet another $10 off code for April. It seems like you do this every month. Since I signed up for 1 year of your service, and unable to just go month to month now, I am actually paying more than most people, as a dedicated subscriber, at least for the next 11 months. Is there anything you can do about this?

Thank you.

They sent this back:

Hi Anne,

Thanks for reaching out! While we understand your frustration, we do our best to balance the promotions that we offer our new subscribers with our great referral program for current subscribers. As a remedy for the issue, we would be more than happy to send you an extra item! Is there anything you have enjoyed from past month's boxes? Please let us know!

I can't decide if this is OKI mean if there is a $10 code every month, I overpaid $70.

Help!

I think what they mean to say is:

We can acquire new subscribers each month when we use the coupons, but giving our long-term subscribers access to the coupons makes us lose money.

This is what I would say in response:

_"Its not uncommon for companies to use these types of coupons every now and then to tempt new subscribers or to get old subscribers to come back, but it starts to become unfair to their long-term subscribers when they are put out every month. If I used a coupon code and then canceled and resubscribed each month, I would save $70 from what I paid for my current subscription. I don't think that your company would want people to continue unsubbing and re-subbing, but rather have more customers like myself, who have paid ahead of time and put our trust in your company that we were getting a good deal."_

If you want to get the extra item as a consolation, you can finish it off with:

_"I do appreciate you attempting to remedy the issue with me, although I do still feel like I'm out $70. I would be interested in _______ if it's still available._

_Thank you."_

If you DON'T want to get the extra item, finish it off with:

_"I don't mean to sound ungrateful for your suggested remedy for the issue, but the fact is, I was under the impression that buying boxes in groups would save me money, but as I stated above, I am now out $70, which I could have saved if I just used a coupon code every month. I don't think a single item from a past box is a remedy to me feeling like I cannot trust your company or that your long-term subscribers will be getting the best deals. "_

Personally? I don't think anything you say will remedy this issue, but I think if anything, they'll just stop releasing the coupons, which would be a bummer for anyone that uses them. I would just take the free item, honestly lol


----------



## phanne (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

  Personally? I don't think anything you say will remedy this issue, but I think if anything, they'll just stop releasing the coupons, which would be a bummer for anyone that uses them. I would just take the free item, honestly lol

This is what I sent back, but yours sounds so much better. I really don't want to choose between the dial and nail files.

I understand you wanting to give new subscribers a discount, March is my first month. I tried to use the $10 code for March, but I couldn't on the one year subscription, it kept telling me it was invalid. I decided that even if I do the one year, I would still be saving more money. But now that you have these $10 codes every month people are subscribing, canceling, then re-subscribing using the new coupon for the month, in fact only paying $30 a month. So I feel like I over paid by $60. That's almost the price of 2 months (actually it is the price of a month with the code.)! I would like to have my subscription extended by two months, if possible, so it would expire after April 2015. Thank you.


----------



## jbird1175 (Mar 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *stephstrong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Ok this is so bizarre to me, that doesn't remedy the issue at all!! So weird! Anyhow I say you look back thru all the old boxes and find the coolest most expensive item you can





They like to use this solution to remedy an issue and I did exactly that! I went through all the old boxes and chose items that were comparable in cost to the ring. I had contacted PS because my Rachel Zoe love knot ring from one of their LE boxes started to tarnish on top of knot. I know it's not a solid 14K gold piece of "fine" jewelry but the ring retails at $75! They were not able to send me another ring but did offer to send me another item to make up for it. I got a pair of House of Harlow sunglasses. They still have the zuma scarves, but are out of the grey brokedown scarf.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jbird1175* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  They like to use this solution to remedy an issue and I did exactly that! I went through all the old boxes and chose items that were comparable in cost to the ring. I had contacted PS because my Rachel Zoe love knot ring from one of their LE boxes started to tarnish on top of knot. I know it's not a solid 14K gold piece of "fine" jewelry but the ring retails at $75! They were not able to send me another ring but did offer to send me another item to make up for it. I got a pair of House of Harlow sunglasses. They still have the zuma scarves, but are out of the grey brokedown scarf.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
House of Harlow is probably my favorite jewelry/accessories line. I love the vibe of the entire collection!


----------



## jbird1175 (Mar 22, 2014)

Also, totally canceled &amp; resubbed with the coupon code. Thx for sharing, ladies! Here's to a fab April!


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 22, 2014)

I was going to stop getting boxes after February, but the coupon code and scarf spoiler from March made me resub. I canceled after getting my March box, but of course I resubbed with the April coupon code.

I can't resist PopSugar!


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 22, 2014)

ALSO:

Just in case some of you didn't get that e-mail and are on the fence about re-subscribing for april, the APRIL10 coupon code expires on March 27th, so decide soon!


----------



## mama2358 (Mar 22, 2014)

> ALSO: Just in case some of you didn't get that e-mail and are on the fence about re-subscribing for april, the APRIL10 coupon code expires on March 27th, so decide soon!


 Do they usually have any spoilers out by then? My sub ran out in Feb and I didn't resub because I wasn't that keen on the March scarf. I'm not sure I want. April unless I see something good.


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *txsfajsmama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Do they usually have any spoilers out by then? My sub ran out in Feb and I didn't resub because I wasn't that keen on the March scarf. I'm not sure I want. April unless I see something good.
I haven't seen spoiler at all until someone gets their box, but I've only been subscribed since November. March was the exception, but I definitely don't think they'll have any April spoilers before March 27th.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mama2358 (Mar 22, 2014)

> I haven't seen spoiler at all until someone gets their box, but I've only been subscribed since November. March was the exception, but I definitely don't think they'll have any April spoilers before March 27th.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Bummer. I couldn't remember. I haven't really liked the last several months, not sure if I should take a chance.


----------



## ashleygo (Mar 23, 2014)

> Do they usually have any spoilers out by then? My sub ran out in Feb and I didn't resub because I wasn't that keen on the March scarf. I'm not sure I want. April unless I see something good.


 They had a spoiler that came out for march box, but that is unusual.


----------



## MsBLittleton (Mar 23, 2014)

Did anyone get the Modcloth surprise bags?? I got some but got the cheapest shipping and I'm dying to see what others got!!!


----------



## wurly (Mar 23, 2014)

I can't remember how to enter a referral code (not promotional code) in the sign up for must have box. Anyone remember and can tell me? Thanks.


----------



## RachRDH (Mar 24, 2014)

I'm on the fence about getting Aprils box. My sub ended in March. I know they usually don't post spoilers but that would be nice to help me decide!


----------



## Tanya Bachirev (Mar 24, 2014)

> Did anyone get the Modcloth surprise bags?? I got some but got the cheapest shipping and I'm dying to see what others got!!!


 I got the Modcloth surprise bags but I live in Israel so it will take at least a week or two  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kerryliz (Mar 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wurly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I can't remember how to enter a referral code (not promotional code) in the sign up for must have box. Anyone remember and can tell me? Thanks.

You don't enter a code - to give someone referral points you have to access the signup page through a special link that they give you, then it will give them the referral automatically  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Mar 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  ALSO:

Just in case some of you didn't get that e-mail and are on the fence about re-subscribing for april, the APRIL10 coupon code expires on March 27th, so decide soon!
Did it. Thanks! I keep seeing the codes and I can't believe I've been paying full price every month, esp. since the increase, if un-subbing and re-subbing is that easy. I  would be nice if they had just kept the price the same, or improved the value of the boxes. The price increase along with monthly discount codes is really silly.


----------



## NaydeneM (Mar 24, 2014)

Now the wait......


----------



## MsBLittleton (Mar 24, 2014)

> Did it. Thanks! I keep seeing the codes and I can't believe I've been paying full price every month, esp. since the increase, if un-subbing and re-subbing is that easy. IÂ  would be nice if they had just kept the price the same, orÂ improved the value of the boxes. The priceÂ increase along with monthly discount codes is really silly.


 No kidding! I just unsubbed and resubbed ... Should have been doing that this whole time!


----------



## Monica Sue (Mar 24, 2014)

ughhh to subscribe or not subscribe... When do they usually do the summer boxes?  I think if i do subscribe this will be my last month until the summer one I just wish they would give a spoiler and soon!


----------



## Schmootc (Mar 24, 2014)

I just unsubbed and resubbed too. Thanks for the info, should have done this the last few months too. I'd forgotten it was really easy to unsub/resub.


----------



## Kenzie Bailey (Mar 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jo Cres* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

umbrella says Shit its raining in french...this would be hilariously awesome to get in our boxes!!!!!
This is hilarious!  Who is it made by?


----------



## Monica Sue (Mar 24, 2014)

ok i gave in and ordered mine


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Mar 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jo Cres* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

umbrella says Shit its raining in french...this would be hilariously awesome to get in our boxes!!!!!
Haha! I live in the Pacific NW. I need this - love!


----------



## Monica Sue (Mar 24, 2014)

good news is my first account i closed but i would use the referal link from it when i signed up again to use the $10 off code for march and april box so now it says i get a free one! Now I don't feel bad ordering it.


----------



## Ajea (Mar 24, 2014)

I kind of love that umbrella. I'm already eagerly anticipating my April box even though I haven't entirely unpacked my march box.


----------



## AshJs3 (Mar 25, 2014)

My 3 month sub ran out this month and I'm not sure if I want to resubscribe. I love the boxes, but between this, the Nina Garcia box, FFF, and 2 Birchboxes I have SO MUCH STUFF. Like, bags of stuff just sitting around because I'd feel bad throwing it away and I don't like trading. Hmmm...


----------



## Jo Cres (Mar 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kenzie Bailey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is hilarious!  Who is it made by?
 
http://www.raindropsto.com/merde-il-pleut-umbrella

you can order them here. they are $45! thats why we NEED these in our boxes!!!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My 3 month sub ran out this month and I'm not sure if I want to resubscribe. I love the boxes, but between this, the Nina Garcia box, FFF, and 2 Birchboxes I have SO MUCH STUFF. Like, bags of stuff just sitting around because I'd feel bad throwing it away and I don't like trading.

Hmmm...
eBay?


----------



## TheNewMrsRivers (Mar 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My 3 month sub ran out this month and I'm not sure if I want to resubscribe. I love the boxes, but between this, the Nina Garcia box, FFF, and 2 Birchboxes I have SO MUCH STUFF. Like, bags of stuff just sitting around because I'd feel bad throwing it away and I don't like trading.

Hmmm...
There may be some people who would want to buy things from those boxes if you would be interested...

Like me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheNewMrsRivers* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  There may be some people who would want to buy things from those boxes if you would be interested...

Like me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
me too!


----------



## Kenzie Bailey (Mar 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jo Cres* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  http://www.raindropsto.com/merde-il-pleut-umbrella

you can order them here. they are $45! thats why we NEED these in our boxes!!!
Dang!  They are so great!
If we don't get these or something like them I might just have to shell out the $45 for one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wurly (Mar 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kerryliz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
You don't enter a code - to give someone referral points you have to access the signup page through a special link that they give you, then it will give them the referral automatically  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Thank you!!


----------



## afwife8405 (Mar 26, 2014)

My 3 month sub ended with March. I decided to cancel and stick with my Nina Garcia, FFF, Julep and Barkbox. I figured I would just jump in on the special edition PS boxes, well I just caved and resubscribed for the April box with the $10 off code. I skipped Julep this month, so I guess it is almost breaking even.


----------



## RenoFab (Mar 26, 2014)

ok here is my wish list:

1. HOME: Shoe deodorizer (either the spray kind or the kind you leave in the shoe that is a gel) Putting away a lot of my boots and winter shoes and it would be nice to get them smelling a little nicer before they get stuck in the back of my closet for the summer. A room spray would be nice too. 

2. LIFESTYLE: I am still hoping for a pretty office pen. Something that looks luxurious when I pull it out and feels nice to write with.

3. HEALTH and BEAUTY: A body/foot scrub - A warming one like Juleps last year would be nice to get the dead skin off my winter feet or keep my summer tan going once we get into the summer months.

4. OUTDOOR: A mini or window garden kit. Seeds, tools, supplies, etc. 

5. FOOD: I would love those mini nut clusters. I have bought them a few times and see several different brands. Basically nuts clustered together with a light glaze or honey, sometimes with mixed fruit. These are great for hikes and it is perfect hiking season. 

6. LUXURY: I know a lot may not like this, but I would love a hair turban. They are so in right now and my hair goes crazy in the summer with the humidity and the heat. It would be nice to try one of these out. I guess I could just use a scarf but I think the turbans are a different shape and it would be nice if they had instructions on how to wear them.


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Mar 26, 2014)

> ok here is my wish list: 1. HOME: Shoe deodorizer (either the spray kind or the kind you leave in the shoe that is a gel) Putting away a lot of my boots and winter shoes and it would be nice to get them smelling a little nicer before they get stuck in the back of my closet for the summer. A room spray would be nice too.Â  2. LIFESTYLE: I am still hoping for a pretty office pen. Something that looks luxurious when I pull it out and feels nice to write with. 3. HEALTH and BEAUTY: A body/foot scrub - A warming one like Juleps last year would be nice to get the dead skin off my winter feet or keep my summer tan going once we get into the summer months. 4. OUTDOOR: A mini or window garden kit. Seeds, tools, supplies, etc.Â  5. FOOD: I would love those mini nut clusters. I have bought them a few times and see several different brands. Basically nuts clustered together with a light glaze or honey, sometimes with mixed fruit. These are great for hikes and it is perfect hiking season.Â  6. LUXURY: I know a lot may not like this, but I would love a hair turban. They are so in right now and my hair goes crazy in the summer with the humidity and the heat. It would be nice to try one of these out. I guess I could just use a scarf but I think the turbans are a different shape and it would be nice if they had instructions on how to wear them.Â


 I love the idea of a turband! I saw one on someone's swap list, then I was flipping through the new Nordstrom catalog and they had some cute ones. Something I probably would not have thought I needed, but now that I'm seeing them around, they are growing on me. They have a very 60's/70's/cool Brigitte Bardot vibe to them.


----------



## jbird1175 (Mar 26, 2014)

I will play! Here is my wish list...

1. HOME: Room spray! Nice idea @RenoFab

2. LIFESTYLE: I too would not mind a nice/pretty pen..one that doubles as a stylus would be a bonus. 

3. HEALTH and BEAUTY: An exfoliating body scrub or that exfoliating mitt from FFF would do also!

4. OUTDOOR: A mini or window garden kit. LOVE this idea!

5. FOOD: NIbblr sample with a coupon code. 

6. LUXURY: A cute patterned cosmetic pouf akin to the ones on the Stella &amp; Dot website  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shauna999 (Mar 26, 2014)

I love the idea of the theme " April Showers brings May Flowers". I NEED a cute umbrella &amp; a cute window garden would be soooo up my ally  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wurly (Mar 27, 2014)

Anyone know when the APRIL10 code expires? I thought it was today?


----------



## wurly (Mar 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  ALSO:

Just in case some of you didn't get that e-mail and are on the fence about re-subscribing for april, the APRIL10 coupon code expires on March 27th, so decide soon!
I tried, and it says the code is invalid. Anyone else having this problem?


----------



## Monica Sue (Mar 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wurly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I tried, and it says the code is invalid. Anyone else having this problem?
yeah i just tried just to see for you and it says invalid


----------



## afwife8405 (Mar 27, 2014)

The code worked for me yesterday.


----------



## katielp (Mar 27, 2014)

I'm new to this subscription (Hi y'all




) How do I cancel my subscription? I don't see an option on the website.

And do you think they'll come out with another 10$ off code?


----------



## emilylithium (Mar 27, 2014)

aww. was about to cave in and subscribe today with the coupon, but the coupon was invalid now. I thought someone said it expires on the 27th?


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *katielp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm new to this subscription (Hi y'all



) How do I cancel my subscription? I don't see an option on the website.

And do you think they'll come out with another 10$ off code?
Go to your account page, and there should be a pink link that says "manage billing" right under "Upgrade Subscription"

Click the "manage billing" link and scroll to the bottom. It should say "You Can Cancel Your Subscription Here"

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I really hope they'll come out with another $10 off code for anyone who was on the fence. I'll keep my fingers crossed!


----------



## lyndeestar (Mar 28, 2014)

Thanks for the tip. Does anyone know if you can unsubscribe and use a code again for the Fab fit fun box too?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 29, 2014)

I'm already getting excited about this one!


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm already getting excited about this one!
Me too! Last month was a really great box for me, so I'm feelin' good about this month!

I'm open to getting anything, but I'd really love a cute spring tote bag or coin purse/wallet. Maybe something floral print or orchid-colored. Some cute sunglasses would be awesome since it's getting to be that time of year! I'm just dying to get something in my subscription boxes this month that pulls me out of this craptastic winter we've had this year and into a sunny spring!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Mar 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Me too! Last month was a really great box for me, so I'm feelin' good about this month!

I'm open to getting anything, but I'd really love a cute spring tote bag or coin purse/wallet. Maybe something floral print or orchid-colored. Some cute sunglasses would be awesome since it's getting to be that time of year! I'm just dying to get something in my subscription boxes this month that pulls me out of this craptastic winter we've had this year and into a sunny spring!
I feel you!  It is going to snow again tonight/tomorrow and I am in TN!  So obnoxious!  I am sick of snow and weather that cannot make-up its mind what to do!


----------



## gabbertelly (Mar 30, 2014)

> I reactivated my first account, which has TWO referrals so I SHOULD get a free box. Does anyone know how this works?Â


 Same thing happened to me! Give it a little time to register in their system. Then it should say by your next box in the billing section "referral," which means that box is coming free! They'll send you an email too but I didn't get mine until after I received my free box! Lol hope that helps  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gabbertelly (Mar 30, 2014)

> Yup. I know a lot of people were angry when the upped the price of the subscription, and a lot of people canceled. I think it's kind of stupid on their part to cause all that drama and lose all those customers if they're just going to essentially lower the price to $30 with a coupon code each month. The worst part is they're screwing over their subscribers who subbed for 3, 6, 12 months etc, or even people that go month to month that already get charged before the coupon code comes out. Making your loyal subscribers pay $40 while everyone else is paying $30 is just really ridiculous. But I agree, $30 is definitely a good price for PopSugar. Even $35. $40 is pushing it. I won't buy another box at the $40 price tag after all these coupons.


I agree! I made a huge splurge and upgraded to a one YEAR subscription before the price increase. Don't get me wrong..I've really been enjoying all of my PS boxes. But, it's discouraging and irritates me when I see all these codes. It's like they took advantage of their loyal subscribers by making them think they were getting a good deal when really just charging them more. ðŸ˜•


----------



## gabbertelly (Mar 30, 2014)

> Haha! I live in the Pacific NW. I need this - love!


Same here! Not to mention I'm a French major and spent all of last year in France... So this umbrella is just too appropriate! I need it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Where's it from?


----------



## gabbertelly (Mar 30, 2014)

> My 3 month sub ran out this month and I'm not sure if I want to resubscribe. I love the boxes, but between this, the Nina Garcia box, FFF, and 2 Birchboxes I have SO MUCH STUFF. Like, bags of stuff just sitting around because I'd feel bad throwing it away and I don't like trading. Hmmm...


You could donate some of it if you don't like selling. There are a couple awesome swap sites out there where I swap my items now. But I volunteer at a homeless youth clinic and occasionally bring things in there from boxes and everyone loves it and gets really excited!


----------



## latinafeminista (Mar 30, 2014)

Gah missed out on that code! Here's hoping there's another one soon


----------



## emmzk25 (Mar 31, 2014)

Updates


----------



## ramblingsofkai (Mar 31, 2014)

Is it just me or is anyone else hoping for divergent movie tickets and the book like they did with Perks of Being a Wallflower last September.


----------



## ashleygo (Mar 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ramblingsofkai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Is it just me or is anyone else hoping for divergent movie tickets and the book like they did with Perks of Being a Wallflower last September.
I am not sure they will do that though since it has been out for over a week already. I saw it already and read it, but I borrowed the book and would love the see the movie again so I am totally down for that.


----------



## katielp (Mar 31, 2014)

> Go to your account page, and there should be a pink link that says "manage billing" right under "Upgrade Subscription" Click the "manage billing" link and scroll to the bottom. It should say "You Can Cancel Your Subscription Here"  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I really hope they'll come out with another $10 off code for anyone who was on the fence. I'll keep my fingers crossed!


 Thank you so much!! I just cancelled...if they come out with a code again I might have to resubscribe


----------



## KayEss (Mar 31, 2014)

> Is it just me or is anyone else hoping for divergent movie tickets and the book like they did with Perks of Being a Wallflower last September.





> I am not sure they will do that though since it has been out for over a week already. I saw it already and read it, but I borrowed the book and would love the see the movie again so I am totally down for that.Â


 I WISH. You're probably right though, if they did that they'd risk people having already seen it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Boo.


----------



## greer (Apr 1, 2014)

Is there a spoiler for this box?


----------



## ashleygo (Apr 1, 2014)

Nope, probably won't have a spoiler for another week since it doesn't seem like boxes have shipped yet.


----------



## greer (Apr 1, 2014)

Didn't PS release the IKarlt scarf ad a spoiler last month?


----------



## Kerryliz (Apr 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *greer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Didn't PS release the IKarlt scarf ad a spoiler last month?

That was the first time they had ever released a spoiler for a regular box.. most likely because so many people unsubscribed after February's box and they needed to do some enticing. I wouldn't expect them to make a habit of it... but it would be awesome if they did!


----------



## Shauna999 (Apr 1, 2014)

Due to the resort box debacle, my guess is that this months is going to ship late.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Boxes were supposed to be shipped by the 31st &amp; most people, including myself, received a note from PS that their box won't ship until the 7th. I would think that this may throw off the monthly box but maybe they have different distribution centers in place for the monthly... I guess we'll have to wait &amp; see


----------



## Kenzie Bailey (Apr 2, 2014)

Just got a shipping notification!!  No tracking number yet though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Apr 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kenzie Bailey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just got a shipping notification!!  No tracking number yet though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Wow. That is early!


----------



## Kenzie Bailey (Apr 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *QuixoticGirly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Wow. That is early!
That's what I was thinking too... wonder if it's just in preparation for shipping?  Maybe that explains not having a tracking number yet?


----------



## Kerryliz (Apr 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kenzie Bailey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *QuixoticGirly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Wow. That is early!
That's what I was thinking too... wonder if it's just in preparation for shipping?  Maybe that explains not having a tracking number yet?


Strange! What did the email say? Weird they would send it out without a tracking number.... maybe someone just got overly excited over there!


----------



## Tanya Bachirev (Apr 3, 2014)

My tracking status changed to Processing, but I can't track the subscription number yet.


----------



## RDolph (Apr 3, 2014)

I was charged, but no shipping. Still, the charge alone is SUPER early this month.


----------



## ashleygo (Apr 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RDolph* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I was charged, but no shipping. Still, the charge alone is SUPER early this month.
maybe trying to make up for the resort box issue? I don't care early shipping is fine by me.


----------



## mujunkie (Apr 3, 2014)

Hi, new here, longtime stalker  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. I found a spoiler for the April box but not sure how to show it and not sure how to do a spoiler anyway...


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mujunkie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Hi, new here, longtime stalker




. I found a spoiler for the April box but not sure how to show it and not sure how to do a spoiler anyway...
Since the title of the thread has spoilers in it, you don't have to post a spoiler alert.

Are you sure it's for April 2014 box?


----------



## mujunkie (Apr 3, 2014)

Yes I received an e-mail from Racked National and it has PS link on it. I'm just so lame with this kind of stuff. We will be getting a Two Faced natural eye palette. Sorry I can't post it, maybe someone can find it??


----------



## queenofserendip (Apr 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mujunkie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Yes I received an e-mail from Racked National and it has PS link on it. I'm just so lame with this kind of stuff. We will be getting a Two Faced natural eye palette. Sorry I can't post it, maybe someone can find it??
Don't be sorry! That's so awesome that you found that!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mujunkie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Yes I received an e-mail from Racked National and it has PS link on it. I'm just so lame with this kind of stuff. We will be getting a Two Faced natural eye palette. Sorry I can't post it, maybe someone can find it??
Can you copy and paste the email and link?

Or you can PM it to one of us and we can figure out how to post it appropriately.


----------



## nicolispicoli (Apr 3, 2014)

Ohhhh, love that spoiler!!


----------



## jbird1175 (Apr 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mujunkie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Yes I received an e-mail from Racked National and it has PS link on it. I'm just so lame with this kind of stuff. We will be getting a Two Faced natural eye palette. Sorry I can't post it, maybe someone can find it??
This sound promising! Can you do a screen grab? If not, you could forward the email to me and I can do a screen grab for ya  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## annifer (Apr 3, 2014)

I just found this link about it. http://moms.popsugar.com/Shh-Can-You-Keep-Secret-About-April-Must-Have-Box-34507485


----------



## yetta2885 (Apr 3, 2014)

That's awesome! I'm loving those colors...


----------



## naturalactions (Apr 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *annifer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just found this link about it. http://moms.popsugar.com/Shh-Can-You-Keep-Secret-About-April-Must-Have-Box-34507485
SO EXCITED!


----------



## jbird1175 (Apr 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *annifer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just found this link about it. http://moms.popsugar.com/Shh-Can-You-Keep-Secret-About-April-Must-Have-Box-34507485
Yay! I was almost going to buy a new neutral eye shadow quad but now I will just wait for this. Perfect!


----------



## dousedingin (Apr 3, 2014)

Oooh, I like this spoiler. I am not subscribed but if they come out with a new code I probably will! Crossing my fingers. =o)


----------



## stephstrong (Apr 3, 2014)

Haha I like how PS spelled Too Faced wrong


----------



## stephstrong (Apr 3, 2014)

> Oooh, I like this spoiler. I am not subscribed but if they come out with a new code I probably will! Crossing my fingers. =o)


 I just checked my email and I didn't get this email, did you get it??


----------



## Kelly Silva (Apr 3, 2014)

Does the April10 promo code still work? I'm trying it on my account and it says invalid.


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 3, 2014)

GUYS!!!







SOOOOO EXCITEDDDD


----------



## mujunkie (Apr 3, 2014)

I'm so glad someone found the link!


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  GUYS!!!

SOOOOO EXCITEDDDD
And LOL I should have known someone already posted it/read above before I posted this LMAO


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 3, 2014)

Oh gosh I am SOOOO excited for this you have no idea. I am a huge TooFaced fan and also addicted to shadow palettes. I'm on strict orders not to buy any more palettes, so this is totally a sneaky way to get one! LOL


----------



## nicepenguins (Apr 3, 2014)

Love this--I'm not into eye shadow but I'm def into this palette. Bc I'm getting the resort box as well I feel really spoiled.


----------



## Shauna999 (Apr 3, 2014)

I already have this palette &amp; it's great !! I'm so sad to be getting a dup- I would've loved a new fun color palette!! Mine will be up for trade!!


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Apr 3, 2014)

> GUYS!!!
> 
> 
> 
> SOOOOO EXCITEDDDD


 I am too! I was going to get this and hadn't had the chance, yet. So glad as now I get my continued Christmas present without having to order!!!! Yippee!!!! Thanks, Rachel!


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Love this--I'm not into eye shadow but I'm def into this palette. Bc I'm getting the resort box as well I feel really spoiled.
I think that this palette will even appeal to people who don't normally wear shadow because there's a lot of really gorgeous neutrals. I see this being a really fantastic neutral palette for spring!


----------



## Monica Sue (Apr 3, 2014)

so excited for this palette!!!


----------



## ramblingsofkai (Apr 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  GUYS!!!






SOOOOO EXCITEDDDD
This means that sales were lower than expected and that a lot of people canceled before April and they're trying to sale more.


----------



## KayEss (Apr 3, 2014)

Wow, what a great spoiler! Not that I *need* more neutral shadows...but I certainly *want* them!


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I already have this palette &amp; it's great !! I'm so sad to be getting a dup- I would've loved a new fun color palette!! Mine will be up for trade!!
You could return the unused palette to the store you bought your first one at and get a store credit! It's the same palette so it would be fine to do!


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ramblingsofkai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This means that sales were lower than expected and that a lot of people canceled before April and they're trying to sale more.
That's not necessarily true. I do think that their sales have been lower overall, which is why they've been putting out coupon codes etc, but I think that they saw a big boost in subscriptions last month when they released the brokedown scarf spoiler, so they figured they do it again this month. I think that releasing a spoiler of one coveted item not only costs them nothing, but also boosts sales. It's a good sales tactic in my opinion!


----------



## nicepenguins (Apr 3, 2014)

Maybe they're learning from FFF that a good spoiler = more subscribers opting in bc they know the box is a good value. March and April both look to be excellent.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Apr 3, 2014)

I am so happy I decided to try out this box!  Pale neutrals are all I do for my eyes, so this is perfect for me!


----------



## Lolo22 (Apr 3, 2014)

OMG I want that so bad!!!!! Must resist the urge to resubscribe


----------



## annifer (Apr 3, 2014)

I actually have the old version of this palette and I think this one has 3 new shades so I will probably be keeping this one!


----------



## Blonde vixen (Apr 3, 2014)

I'm debating... Do you think there is going to be another promo code offer? Otherwise, I'm going to cave and just get it. I love this eyeshadow!!


----------



## lyndeestar (Apr 3, 2014)

I wanted to try this, but couldn't justify it since I have 2 naked palettes already. Now I don't have to. Yay!


----------



## Alicia Loves (Apr 3, 2014)

I'm so glad I forgot to cancel this sub now that I've seen the spolier!


----------



## lindseylouwho (Apr 3, 2014)

I'm going to be overloaded with Too Faced neutral eyeshadows... I just ordered the Boudoir Eyes set and the Chocolate Bar palette from Sephora. Oh well, I love neutrals so I'm excited! Yay!


----------



## klg534 (Apr 3, 2014)

This is AWESOME.. I don't NEED more eyeshadow, but I dont have any Too Faced eyeshadows so....its good right?


----------



## ikecarus (Apr 3, 2014)

I really hope that they continue this trend of releasing one spoiler every month!


----------



## naturalactions (Apr 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ikecarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I really hope that they continue this trend of releasing one spoiler every month! 




I completely agree! I am letting my year sub end with this month, but if it had expired last month, I would buy this one based on the spoiler alone.


----------



## Saffyra (Apr 3, 2014)

Welp.  I signed up.  I've been moaning over how little eyeshadow I've received in my sub boxes.  So yeah... the one spoiler that would make me sign up again... Boom. Done.

I used code refer5 to get $5 off my box too.


----------



## RenoFab (Apr 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  GUYS!!!






SOOOOO EXCITEDDDD
This is an incredible item. Retails $36!!!!!!!! almost pays for the box itself if you did not use a code. I hope it is full size. Just sayin....


----------



## Tiffanybella82 (Apr 3, 2014)

AWESOME. I am in desperate need of a neutral palette! love it!!!


----------



## nicepenguins (Apr 3, 2014)

> This is an incredible item. Retails $36!!!!!!!! almost pays for the box itself if you did not use a code. I hope it is full size. Just sayin....


 I hope so too! They put a pic of it in the spoiler so that would seem unethical if what was pictured wasn't included.


----------



## DuckyLove (Apr 3, 2014)

Ok, so I cancelled last month after I received my box... I JUST bought the Naked Basics palette, but I've been eyeing this palette FOREVER. And I definitely don't need anymore eyeshadow for now... Anyway as I was (trying) to resist the urge to resubscribe since I'm on a no-buy.. I was humoring my sub-addiction and checking all cupon codes... Apparently all $10off coupons (that I know of) are expired!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> As I was checking the old REFER5 coupon for $5off, my dumb phone thought that I had placed my finger on the 'Order Now' button, and the order was accidentally processed!! (My information was previously filled in, since I had JUST cancelled) Aaahhh I'm on a No-Buy!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Buuuuut that palette is GORGEOUS, the order did process already, AND I did receive $5 off... So acidently buying this box is justified right??  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm thinking I should take it as it was ment to be...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RenoFab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is an incredible item. Retails $36!!!!!!!! almost pays for the box itself if you did not use a code. I hope it is full size. Just sayin....
They only send full size products, at least that's what I remember it saying.

Last month's scarf retailed at like $70 or something so it'll definitely be a full sized palette.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## subbox (Apr 3, 2014)

My shipment information was sent to fedex. 3.1lbs!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Apr 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *subbox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My shipment information was sent to fedex. 3.1lbs!
Yea!  Tons of fun stuff!  Or one pet bolder!


----------



## katielp (Apr 3, 2014)

Aaaand I just signed back up. I'm a suuuucker.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Apr 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *katielp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Aaaand I just signed back up. I'm a suuuucker.
I may have to do so tomorrow. Honestly everything else would be a bonus for me. I love neutral eyeshadow palettes, they're my makeup weakness. That and nail polish.


----------



## celticjade (Apr 3, 2014)

I was just at Saphora a couple weeks ago, admiring the Too Face eye palettes, dreaming one would end up in a box. And one is!!! Heh, I need to do you that more often :0). I have an eye pencil from them that I love and have been using for years, with a bit of life left. Super high quality. And the colors are pretty. I love neutrals. Super excited!!


----------



## Saffyra (Apr 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *subbox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My shipment information was sent to fedex. 3.1lbs!
Wow!  Now Im really happy I just signed up!!  I mean, the Too Faced palette is awesome and pays for the box, but it can't weigh even near a pound!  I love getting boxes of goodies!


----------



## ashleygo (Apr 3, 2014)

> Wow! Â Now Im really happy I just signed up!! Â I mean, the Too Faced palette is awesome and pays for the box, but it can't weigh even near a pound! Â I love getting boxes of goodies!


. Totally didn't think about he weight. Ooh excited now! Wonder if there is a book in their?


----------



## dousedingin (Apr 3, 2014)

Saw the weight, I'm a total sucker too. Resubscribed with the refer5 code. I'll be mad if they release a better code later. lol


----------



## Laurlaur (Apr 3, 2014)

Ugh! This is such an awesome spoiler.  Is it bad that I have no need for eyeshadow at all (I have all the naked palettes) yet I still feel like I NEED this!  To order or not to order..


----------



## GGinPA (Apr 3, 2014)

Hi Ladies, This is my first post ever, I have stalked the Popsugar threads forever! I had to join the discussion this month because of a special offer my BBF from NY told me about, it's from 7online.com. It looks like they have listed what will be in the April box....... I dont know how to hide the spoiler so if you want to go spoiler free please LOOK AWAY!!!! [POPSUGAR: April Must Have Box Original: $40 Secret Sales Exclusive Deal: $20 + FREE SHIPPING 50% savings Valid: 4/3/14 thru 4/4/14 LINK: popsugar.com/musthave (Promo code: CHANNEL7) POPSUGAR's Must Have Box includes a curated collection of editors top picks, featuring full sized premium items in beauty, fashion, food, and more. This April box includes spring essentials such as Blueavocado Shopper Reusable Bag, Too Faced Natural Eyes Palette, Fresh Pastry Stand Tea Towel Set, Graphic Image Pocket Notes, and Caldrea Rosewater Driftwood Hand Soap. Free shipping!


----------



## Laurlaur (Apr 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *GGinPA* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Hi Ladies,

This is my first post ever, I have stalked the Popsugar threads forever! I had to join the discussion this month because of a special offer my BBF from NY told me about, it's from 7online.com. It looks like they have listed what will be in the April box.......
I dont know how to hide the spoiler so if you want to go spoiler free please LOOK AWAY!!!!

[POPSUGAR: April Must Have Box
Original: $40
Secret Sales Exclusive Deal: $20 + FREE SHIPPING
50% savings
Valid: 4/3/14 thru 4/4/14
LINK: popsugar.com/musthave
(Promo code: CHANNEL7)

POPSUGAR's Must Have Box includes a curated collection of editors top picks, featuring full sized premium items in beauty, fashion, food, and more. This April box includes spring essentials such as Blueavocado Shopper Reusable Bag, Too Faced Natural Eyes Palette, Fresh Pastry Stand Tea Towel Set, Graphic Image Pocket Notes, and Caldrea Rosewater Driftwood Hand Soap. Free shipping!
well... that just did it for me lol

You are the best!!  Thank you so much.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Apr 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *GGinPA* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Hi Ladies,

This is my first post ever, I have stalked the Popsugar threads forever! I had to join the discussion this month because of a special offer my BBF from NY told me about, it's from 7online.com. It looks like they have listed what will be in the April box.......
I dont know how to hide the spoiler so if you want to go spoiler free please LOOK AWAY!!!!

[POPSUGAR: April Must Have Box
Original: $40
Secret Sales Exclusive Deal: $20 + FREE SHIPPING
50% savings
Valid: 4/3/14 thru 4/4/14
LINK: popsugar.com/musthave
(Promo code: CHANNEL7)

POPSUGAR's Must Have Box includes a curated collection of editors top picks, featuring full sized premium items in beauty, fashion, food, and more. This April box includes spring essentials such as Blueavocado Shopper Reusable Bag, Too Faced Natural Eyes Palette, Fresh Pastry Stand Tea Towel Set, Graphic Image Pocket Notes, and Caldrea Rosewater Driftwood Hand Soap. Free shipping!
Amazing discount!  I'm sold.  Thanks for sharing!!!!


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Apr 3, 2014)

LOL, @GGinPA--I was so excited when I saw the promo code that I immediately placed the order and didn't even read your whole post.  Even move excited reading about the other items in the box.  Thanks again!!!


----------



## bluegnu (Apr 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *GGinPA* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Hi Ladies,

This is my first post ever, I have stalked the Popsugar threads forever! I had to join the discussion this month because of a special offer my BBF from NY told me about, it's from 7online.com. It looks like they have listed what will be in the April box.......
I dont know how to hide the spoiler so if you want to go spoiler free please LOOK AWAY!!!!

[POPSUGAR: April Must Have Box
Original: $40
Secret Sales Exclusive Deal: $20 + FREE SHIPPING
50% savings
Valid: 4/3/14 thru 4/4/14
LINK: popsugar.com/musthave
(Promo code: CHANNEL7)

POPSUGAR's Must Have Box includes a curated collection of editors top picks, featuring full sized premium items in beauty, fashion, food, and more. This April box includes spring essentials such as Blueavocado Shopper Reusable Bag, Too Faced Natural Eyes Palette, Fresh Pastry Stand Tea Towel Set, Graphic Image Pocket Notes, and Caldrea Rosewater Driftwood Hand Soap. Free shipping!
I am so psyched after reading this! I hope it is accurate. All of these things sound fabulous! Thanks for the info!


----------



## Monica Sue (Apr 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *GGinPA* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Hi Ladies,

This is my first post ever, I have stalked the Popsugar threads forever! I had to join the discussion this month because of a special offer my BBF from NY told me about, it's from 7online.com. It looks like they have listed what will be in the April box.......
I dont know how to hide the spoiler so if you want to go spoiler free please LOOK AWAY!!!!

[POPSUGAR: April Must Have Box
Original: $40
Secret Sales Exclusive Deal: $20 + FREE SHIPPING
50% savings
Valid: 4/3/14 thru 4/4/14
LINK: popsugar.com/musthave
(Promo code: CHANNEL7)

POPSUGAR's Must Have Box includes a curated collection of editors top picks, featuring full sized premium items in beauty, fashion, food, and more. This April box includes spring essentials such as Blueavocado Shopper Reusable Bag, Too Faced Natural Eyes Palette, Fresh Pastry Stand Tea Towel Set, Graphic Image Pocket Notes, and Caldrea Rosewater Driftwood Hand Soap. Free shipping!
this may have me order a 2nd one!


----------



## starz2night (Apr 3, 2014)

Ahhhhhh..... I wish I would have saw this ten minutes earlier! I just signed up for my first time using the refer5. This is such a better discount!


----------



## subbox (Apr 3, 2014)

There's no food item this month? Interesting.


----------



## mama2358 (Apr 3, 2014)

> Hi Ladies, This is my first post ever, I have stalked the Popsugar threads forever! I had to join the discussion this month because of a special offer my BBF from NY told me about, it's from 7online.com. It looks like they have listed what will be in the April box....... I dont know how to hide the spoiler so if you want to go spoiler free please LOOK AWAY!!!! [POPSUGAR: April Must Have Box Original: $40 Secret Sales Exclusive Deal: $20 + FREE SHIPPING 50% savings Valid: 4/3/14 thru 4/4/14 LINK: popsugar.com/musthave (Promo code: CHANNEL7) POPSUGAR's Must Have Box includes a curated collection of editors top picks, featuring full sized premium items in beauty, fashion, food, and more. This April box includes spring essentials such as Blueavocado Shopper Reusable Bag, Too Faced Natural Eyes Palette, Fresh Pastry Stand Tea Towel Set, Graphic Image Pocket Notes, and Caldrea Rosewater Driftwood Hand Soap. Free shipping!


 Way to come onto to MuT with a bang! That did it for me! I was on the fence, but $20! Thank you!


----------



## flynt (Apr 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *GGinPA* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Hi Ladies,

This is my first post ever, I have stalked the Popsugar threads forever! I had to join the discussion this month because of a special offer my BBF from NY told me about, it's from 7online.com. It looks like they have listed what will be in the April box.......
I dont know how to hide the spoiler so if you want to go spoiler free please LOOK AWAY!!!!

[POPSUGAR: April Must Have Box
Original: $40
Secret Sales Exclusive Deal: $20 + FREE SHIPPING
50% savings
Valid: 4/3/14 thru 4/4/14
LINK: popsugar.com/musthave
(Promo code: CHANNEL7)

POPSUGAR's Must Have Box includes a curated collection of editors top picks, featuring full sized premium items in beauty, fashion, food, and more. This April box includes spring essentials such as Blueavocado Shopper Reusable Bag, Too Faced Natural Eyes Palette, Fresh Pastry Stand Tea Towel Set, Graphic Image Pocket Notes, and Caldrea Rosewater Driftwood Hand Soap. Free shipping!


I told myself I was cancelling Popsugar for real this time....

Why can I never quit this box????


----------



## Shauna999 (Apr 3, 2014)

You Rock GGinPA!!! Box looks awesome!!


----------



## Monica Sue (Apr 3, 2014)

just ordered a 2nd one!!! couldnt resist 19.97!!!


----------



## lilpapsgirl (Apr 3, 2014)

Just ordered a second!


----------



## katielp (Apr 3, 2014)

> Ahhhhhh..... I wish I would have saw this ten minutes earlier! I just signed up for my first time using the refer5. This is such a better discount!


 DANG IT! Me too


----------



## AshJs3 (Apr 3, 2014)

Ah! Amazing! I just signed back up. I unsubscribed because I had too much stuff, but for $20 I'm in!


----------



## klg534 (Apr 3, 2014)

And.... I got a second one. And the soap would explain the weight! Soap is HEAVY! SOO Excited!


----------



## Kenzie Bailey (Apr 3, 2014)

deleted


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Apr 3, 2014)

And I just got a second one! Whew! Hope everyone gets theirs!


----------



## Shauna999 (Apr 3, 2014)

You know your getting old when you get excited for soap &amp; tea towels.. I'm such a nerd


----------



## naturalactions (Apr 3, 2014)

I don't need a second one, but I could not help myself! I can't wait! Thank you so much @GGinPA for posting this!!


----------



## Monica Sue (Apr 3, 2014)

this is terrible i am now ordering a 3rd one because i just remembered a friends bday is in 2 weeks!


----------



## Rory (Apr 3, 2014)

So happy I held out this month for a good discount code before ordering!


----------



## GGinPA (Apr 3, 2014)

I am so happy the link worked, I just ordered a gift subscription for a friend.


----------



## flynt (Apr 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

You know your getting old when you get excited for soap &amp; tea towels.. I'm such a nerd

I gotta admit I am pretty excited about fancy soap.  

I had quit just last month because I was feeling I had too much stuff but I'm interested in almost all of the items listed, especially for 20$.  I'm hoping the tea towels match my kitchen.


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Apr 3, 2014)

We are all nuts!! This is crazy, especially when I didn't think twice about ordering two of these!


----------



## subbox (Apr 3, 2014)

I'm so glad spoilers were posted early. I usually waste an entire morning on spoiler days, refreshing this page and checking instagram.


----------



## ashleygo (Apr 3, 2014)

I will not buy another I will not buy another. But Mother's Day is coming up soon and so is my moms bureau and if I get it before April 13th it will be my sis in laws bday. Oh dang dang dang. I will not buy I will not buy


----------



## puppymomofthree (Apr 3, 2014)

Just ordered one to use as a Mother's Day gift!  Mom will love it!


----------



## Laurlaur (Apr 3, 2014)

I know I only just ordered less than 20 minutes ago.. but can my box please ship already!!


----------



## Lolo22 (Apr 3, 2014)

I hope they don't sell out before I get home! I can't seem to order from my phone. Of course I'm stuck in a freaking blizzard so it will be a while. Great spoiler! I want a box with soap and towels every month haha


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Apr 3, 2014)

The pocket notes go for $36, the tea towel sets $25, the soap $10.50? The too Faced $36, reuse able bag, $21+= $129 approx.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Apr 3, 2014)

You got me, 50% off code makes it worth it. And I love the home goods items I need them soon, as I will be moving in with the bf soon, and I'm slowly collecting my kitchen and home essentials.


----------



## ashleygo (Apr 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ashleygo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I will not buy another I will not buy another. But Mother's Day is coming up soon and so is my moms bureau and if I get it before April 13th it will be my sis in laws bday. Oh dang dang dang. I will not buy I will not buy
I did it I caved, these will make great gifts. Boo for my low spending this month!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Apr 3, 2014)

Le sigh... I caved.  But I feel much better than when I caved for Feb (The Dial soap is, hilariously, my most used item from that box... it's my kids' bubble bath, and it's AMAZING!)  These contents seem much more to my liking, lol.  

My chosen PopSugar method is to purchase a box as a gift from one of my email accounts to the other.  That way I don't have to worry about forgetting to cancel, and the codes always seem to work!

Cheers, ladies!


----------



## Shauna999 (Apr 3, 2014)

I just bought my mom a box. She's the best ever &amp; when they run deals like this, I can't pass up getting her one for $$20.


----------



## klg534 (Apr 3, 2014)

I feel like some random $1-$3 food item will be included too. Does anyone have tracking? Or movement?


----------



## JenniferV (Apr 3, 2014)

My best guesses!

~Blueavocado Shopper Reusable Bag ($24.99)~Too Faced Natural Eyes Palette ($36)~Fresh Pastry Stand Tea Towel Set (~$18) (_not sure what pattern_)~Graphic Image Pocket Notes ($36) (_not sure the color of the notebook_)~Caldrea Rosewater Driftwood Hand Soap ($10.50) _(there is also a glass bottle for $18.  Not sure which we are getting_).
~NatureBox PopSugar Must Have Snack Mix (thanks boxnewbie)!!!!


----------



## evlady (Apr 3, 2014)

I am beyond excited for this box- especially with that 50% off discount! I just joined last month, so so far I am loving PopSugar!


----------



## emilylithium (Apr 3, 2014)

i'm so excited about this new coupon! i missed out on the 10 dollars off one, and now i'm so glad that I did. of course i had to sign up in the blink of an eye even though the items are not totally up my alley this month.


----------



## lorez88 (Apr 3, 2014)

I wasn't going to sign up but a girl can't pass up a half-off coupon!! So excited!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Apr 3, 2014)

Those tea towels are SO cute.

I don't need anymore soap. Or eyeshadow - BUT I WANT IT OMG! Don't like the bag but the pocket books are so cute. Ahh I want to order but shouldn't!


----------



## nicepenguins (Apr 3, 2014)

Oh wow I love this!!! So excited! I picked up a second one with the code bc I can definitely use the items as gifts  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## hellopengy (Apr 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
My chosen PopSugar method is to purchase a box as a gift from one of my email accounts to the other.  That way I don't have to worry about forgetting to cancel, and the codes always seem to work!
That's a great idea, I'm going to do that too!

I'm not too crazy about eyeshadow in general (hopefully I can sell it on ebay or something), but I can't resist soap/tea towels/reusable bag!


----------



## MoiSurtout (Apr 3, 2014)

Is it bad that I'm much more excited about this box than I am about the resort box now?


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Apr 3, 2014)

> I really hope that they continue this trend of releasing one spoiler every month!Â :icon_twis


 Me too! And I'm so happy this box will be a great value. I don't need the palette so it will be going up for trade or gifted, but it looks like PS is stepping up their game. I can't wait to see the box in person!


----------



## McMacy (Apr 3, 2014)

Ahh had to order a second. How random is that promo code??


----------



## ashleygo (Apr 3, 2014)

> Ahh had to order a second. How random is that promo code??


 Channel 7 is who released spoilers hence the code name


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 3, 2014)

This is the BEST!!! I am absolutely 100% broke and on a low-buy, but I love surprising my mom with Pop Sugar boxes when they go for $20 I can never resist getting her one!


----------



## yetta2885 (Apr 3, 2014)

Ok. Got a second opportunity gifts. Thanks so much for the code!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rachelshine (Apr 3, 2014)

Okay, I think I am subbing for my first ever pop sugar box!!! I want that palette BAAAAD


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Apr 3, 2014)

> This is the BEST!!! I am absolutely 100% broke and on a low-buy, but I love surprising my mom with Pop Sugar boxes when they go for $20 I can never resist getting her one!


 I know! I had to get a second one and I'm not giving it to my mom, but someone else might get something out of that box, well see??? See I greedy I get. . .i wish we could find these every month!


----------



## patentlyvee (Apr 3, 2014)

I had to get one for $20...if I only use the palette and bag, it's still a great value!!!


----------



## Shauna999 (Apr 3, 2014)

> This is the BEST!!! I am absolutely 100% broke and on a low-buy, but I love surprising my mom with Pop Sugar boxes when they go for $20 I can never resist getting her one!


 Me too... My mom loves getting them but she'd never spend the money on her own. She does so much for me so I love getting her monthly boxes when I can. I bought her February's too &amp; she loved it. I think she's going to go crazy over this months . I'm sooo excited to give it to her!!


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Apr 3, 2014)

My first box is initiated from NY! 3.1 lbs.


----------



## ikecarus (Apr 3, 2014)

I really hope that there are variations in the patterns/colors of the shopper bag, notebook, and the tea towels!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lindseylouwho (Apr 3, 2014)

Ordered one for my mom! Hopefully she likes the eyeshadow, but I know she'll at the very least use the tote and the handsoap.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Apr 3, 2014)

> Hi Ladies, This is my first post ever, I have stalked the Popsugar threads forever! I had to join the discussion this month because of a special offer my BBF from NY told me about, it's from 7online.com. It looks like they have listed what will be in the April box.......!


 Seriously - thank you for this post! But my PS addiction is getting ridiculous-just ordered a second box in an excited frenzy....


> You know your getting old when you get excited for soap &amp; tea towels.. I'm such a nerd


 Haha! Right? That's what pushed me over the edge for a 2nd box. Towels &amp; soap?


> My best guesses! ~Blueavocado Shopper Reusable BagÂ ($24.99) ~Too Faced Natural Eyes PaletteÂ ($36) ~Fresh Pastry Stand Tea Towel SetÂ (~$18) (_not sure what pattern_ ) ~Graphic Image Pocket NotesÂ ($36) (_not sure the color of the notebook_ ) ~Caldrea Rosewater Driftwood Hand SoapÂ ($10.50)Â _(there is also aÂ glass bottleÂ for $18. Â Not sure which we are getting_ ).


 Nice! Thank you! This box might be one of my all time favorites! Wondering why no food? Chocolate would really make this box the bomb.


----------



## pasleyhd (Apr 3, 2014)

I just signed up! Thanks for the info.


----------



## rachelshine (Apr 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lindseylouwho* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ordered one for my mom! Hopefully she likes the eyeshadow, but I know she'll at the very least use the tote and the handsoap.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I have the older version of this palette, and I love it! I am actually really glad they got rid of the bottom left shade. It was a huge glitter bomb. I have basically used up my favorite colors from it and am excited to bust into this baby!


----------



## stephstrong (Apr 3, 2014)

> Hi Ladies, This is my first post ever, I have stalked the Popsugar threads forever! I had to join the discussion this month because of a special offer my BBF from NY told me about, it's from 7online.com. It looks like they have listed what will be in the April box....... I dont know how to hide the spoiler so if you want to go spoiler free please LOOK AWAY!!!! [POPSUGAR: April Must Have Box Original: $40 Secret Sales Exclusive Deal: $20 + FREE SHIPPING 50% savings Valid: 4/3/14 thru 4/4/14 LINK: popsugar.com/musthave (Promo code: CHANNEL7) POPSUGAR's Must Have Box includes a curated collection of editors top picks, featuring full sized premium items in beauty, fashion, food, and more. This April box includes spring essentials such as Blueavocado Shopper Reusable Bag, Too Faced Natural Eyes Palette, Fresh Pastry Stand Tea Towel Set, Graphic Image Pocket Notes, and Caldrea Rosewater Driftwood Hand Soap. Free shipping!


 Omg I love you!!!!!!!


----------



## Imberis (Apr 3, 2014)

Thank you thank you thank you for the information! I just signed up!!


----------



## mrst909 (Apr 3, 2014)

I just caved and ordered 2 boxes despite the fact that I bought the exact eyeshadow palette less than 2 weeks ago! (I love it by the way! ) now I have to decide whether to return the one I just bought, or just keep it and use the other 2 as gifts or ebay them. I will use most of the other items as gifts. Great deal, thanks for the code!


----------



## Dayo Steph (Apr 3, 2014)

updates!


----------



## Baublesntreats (Apr 3, 2014)

So I already have more eye shadow and reusable bags than I know what to do with, and I don't really need more tea towels either.  But this is such a cute box!  I already used the $10 off code, which isn't half off, but it's still better than nothing.  I couldn't resist getting another one, though, so I just ordered one for my sister.  Her birthday isn't for another several months, but she's a stressed out med student, and I'm sure she'd appreciate a random gift in the mail.  And really, $20 was pretty much the only reason I needed to order another box!  What a great value!


----------



## smartinoff (Apr 3, 2014)

I just saw the spoiler and I am so excited! That makes the whole box price worth it, because I would have paid full price for the palette. I'm also really happy it's from a nice brand of cosmetics. I see so much drug store stuff in subs, I'm glad they stepped it up. I'm really really looking forward to this box now!


----------



## JHP07 (Apr 3, 2014)

I re-subbed because of the promo code and spoilers!


----------



## queenofserendip (Apr 3, 2014)

So I just ordered a second box using the referral code from my main account. Since that was my second referral, my May box is now FREE! So worth it, because I would have paid $30 (assuming there was another code next month) for my May box, but now I pay $0, instead paying $20 for a second box that I wouldn't have gotten otherwise. I can always use extra totes, notebooks, towels and soap, and I'll just eBay or trade the second palate. That's my reasoning for ordering the 2nd box and I'm sticking to it!


----------



## camel11 (Apr 3, 2014)

The spoilers + 50% off? I totally resubbed!! I swear off PS everymonth... and then something like this happens!


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 3, 2014)

There may still be food in the box this month, you never know! If you read the spoiler it says,

"This April box includes spring essentials_* such as*_ Blueavocado Shopper Reusable Bag, Too Faced Natural Eyes Palette, Fresh Pastry Stand Tea Towel Set, Graphic Image Pocket Notes, and Caldrea Rosewater Driftwood Hand Soap. Free shipping!"

There could be something else in the box that wasn't mentioned! Considering there are 5 items in the spoiler and it's more common for them to include about 6 items...so there's still a chance for food! LOL


----------



## stephstrong (Apr 3, 2014)

Seems odd that the fresh pastry stand girl can sell items using the word Pyrex in the title, isn't it trademarked? Or does it not matter when used like that?


----------



## EstelleFirefly (Apr 3, 2014)

I was just going to sub for the palette, but that coupon code really just pushed it over the edge for me.  Such a good deal. I'm so excited now!


----------



## hazeleyes (Apr 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  There may still be food in the box this month, you never know! If you read the spoiler it says,

"This April box includes spring essentials_* such as*_ Blueavocado Shopper Reusable Bag, Too Faced Natural Eyes Palette, Fresh Pastry Stand Tea Towel Set, Graphic Image Pocket Notes, and Caldrea Rosewater Driftwood Hand Soap. Free shipping!"

There could be something else in the box that wasn't mentioned! Considering there are 5 items in the spoiler and it's more common for them to include about 6 items...so there's still a chance for food! LOL

Would be nice if there was a scone baking mix, would go lovely with the Spring theme!


----------



## myungsunkim24 (Apr 3, 2014)

*SHIPPING QUESTION:*

I move to a new place on April 16th! 

I just ordered the April box. Should I have my NEW address or my old address? I see some people have had their boxes ship already??


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *myungsunkim24* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  *SHIPPING QUESTION:*

I move to a new place on April 16th! 

I just ordered the April box. Should I have my NEW address or my old address? I see some people have had their boxes ship already??
I get mine around that time. Sometimes later, sometimes earlier. It might be in your best interest to have it shipped to a friend or family members house just in case!


----------



## myungsunkim24 (Apr 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I get mine around that time. Sometimes later, sometimes earlier. It might be in your best interest to have it shipped to a friend or family members house just in case!

Hmm...we don't have any family in the area and my friends live far too! So they have for sure already started shipping?


----------



## lovepink (Apr 3, 2014)

Sorry for the newbie (to PS not MUT) question.  Do all states have to pay tax on the box?  Or just certain states?  I am in CA and I assume they do some business out of CA since I was charged tax but was just curious.

This is my first PS box that I got for $21.57 with the CHANNEL7 code.  Excited!  Especially since emilynoel83 from youtube just did a post on her blog today comparing the old and new versions of one of the items in the box!


----------



## subbox (Apr 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *myungsunkim24* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I get mine around that time. Sometimes later, sometimes earlier. It might be in your best interest to have it shipped to a friend or family members house just in case!

Hmm...we don't have any family in the area and my friends live far too! So they have for sure already started shipping?

Hmm, I would say put your new address and get your post office to hold off on the mail till you get there, if it's possible.


----------



## IffB (Apr 3, 2014)

3.gifts ordered..... My no-buy month lasted 2 days!


----------



## dousedingin (Apr 3, 2014)

> Ahhhhhh..... I wish I would have saw this ten minutes earlier! I just signed up for my first time using the refer5. This is such a better discount!





> DANG IT! Me too


 Same!! So annoyed.... Oh well.


----------



## SaraP (Apr 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  There may still be food in the box this month, you never know! If you read the spoiler it says,

"This April box includes spring essentials_* such as*_ Blueavocado Shopper Reusable Bag, Too Faced Natural Eyes Palette, Fresh Pastry Stand Tea Towel Set, Graphic Image Pocket Notes, and Caldrea Rosewater Driftwood Hand Soap. Free shipping!"

There could be something else in the box that wasn't mentioned! Considering there are 5 items in the spoiler and it's more common for them to include about 6 items...so there's still a chance for food! LOL
April box includes spring essentials_* such as.....*_Does this mean they might not include the palette????
Sorry I'm new here....So I just ordered this ($20 is right in my range, $40 not so much).


----------



## smartinoff (Apr 3, 2014)

I also had to buy two more subs for my sisters! They are gonna love love love this box!


----------



## flynt (Apr 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Sorry for the newbie (to PS not MUT) question.  Do all states have to pay tax on the box?  Or just certain states?  I am in CA and I assume they do some business out of CA since I was charged tax but was just curious.

This is my first PS box that I got for $21.57 with the CHANNEL7 code.  Excited!  Especially since emilynoel83 from youtube just did a post on her blog today comparing the old and new versions of one of the items in the box!

Now that you mention it I usually get charged sales tax on my box (in FL) but I didn't this time.  Weird.


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SaraP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  April box includes spring essentials_* such as.....*_Does this mean they might not include the palette????
Sorry I'm new here....So I just ordered this ($20 is right in my range, $40 not so much).
No no, they officially released that spoiler as being in the box. I think when it says "such as" it means that those may not be the only items in the box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## flynt (Apr 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SaraP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  April box includes spring essentials_* such as.....*_Does this mean they might not include the palette????
Sorry I'm new here....So I just ordered this ($20 is right in my range, $40 not so much).

Popsugar had a spoiler on their site confirming the palette.


----------



## Hectors Friend (Apr 3, 2014)

First time poster, even though I've been registered for a while.  The 50% off and TooFaced Palette is what got me to subscribe.  I probably won't keep this sub since I have IPSY, Birchbox and Love with Food.  But I am so excited to get this one!


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Hectors Friend* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  First time poster, even though I've been registered for a while.  The 50% off and TooFaced Palette is what got me to subscribe.  I probably won't keep this sub since I have IPSY, Birchbox and Love with Food.  But I am so excited to get this one!
Welcome to MUT!






Beware! PopSugar has been known to be incredibly addicting! I was going to cancel After the January Box and they just keep reeling me back in! LOL


----------



## SaraP (Apr 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *flynt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Popsugar had a spoiler on their site confirming the palette.
Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif   No no, they officially released that spoiler as being in the box. I think when it says "such as" it means that those may not be the only items in the box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Thanks!! I need another palette like a hole in the head, but for this price I couldn't resist.


----------



## Ashley Deffert (Apr 3, 2014)

Hi girls! First time posting to MUT. I'm new to Popsugar, April being my second box. I had to have last months because of the scarf and now seeing the spoiler for April (which is swore I would keep a surprise!), I couldn't help but to order my mom a gift box as well. She will literally love every item in the box!

I have noticed their past boxes always included a food item so I think since they tend to throw in an extra from time to time, they will toss in something... maybe chocolate?!

=)))


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Apr 3, 2014)

> Welcome to MUT! :hug: Beware! PopSugar has been known to be incredibly addicting! I was going to cancel After the January Box and they just keep reeling me back in! LOL


 Same here! Very addicting!! I am trying to decide on a third box to give to my mother??? What should I do?? Help. . .help. . . . Help. . .!!! Save me.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Apr 3, 2014)

I slyly asked my mom what she thought of the spoilers and she liked almost everything, so I got her one for Mother's Day, referred myself which will now get me a May box for free, and did a gift sub on the second account so I don't have to worry about canceling. I'll probably just sell what she doesn't want. But that worked out well! I didn't know what to get her otherwise so now I have a gift!


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spiritwind10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Same here! Very addicting!! I am trying to decide on a third box to give to my mother??? What should I do?? Help. . .help. . . . Help. . .!!! Save me.
LOL Nancy you're crazy!


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kelly Silva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I slyly asked my mom what she thought of the spoilers and she liked almost everything, so I got her one for Mother's Day, referred myself which will now get me a May box for free, and did a gift sub on the second account so I don't have to worry about canceling. I'll probably just sell what she doesn't want. But that worked out well! I didn't know what to get her otherwise so now I have a gift!
My mom will love everything in the box except for the palette, as she doesn't wear eyeshadow at all. But that is a very easy thing to gift to someone else. I already bought my mom a new purse for Mother's Day, so I think filling it with the rest of the PopSugar items will be a nice addition!


----------



## Hectors Friend (Apr 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *IffB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

3.gifts ordered..... My no-buy month lasted 2 days!
hahaha I tried it once and that's how long I lasted.


----------



## Hectors Friend (Apr 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Welcome to MUT!






Beware! PopSugar has been known to be incredibly addicting! I was going to cancel After the January Box and they just keep reeling me back in! LOL

Aww thanks for the welcome!!


----------



## myungsunkim24 (Apr 3, 2014)

Can someone link me to the old vs new Too Faced palette video? Please and thank you!


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Apr 3, 2014)

> LOL Nancy you're crazy! :icon_chee


 OK I am as I just did the third one for my mom! Oh no! Dean is going to shoot me!!!! I am in deep dodo when this hits the fan!! LOL


----------



## Kereneko (Apr 3, 2014)

Oh man, I thought I'd be safe this month... then the coupon code and the palette spoiler won me back over. Oops.


----------



## jbird1175 (Apr 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *GGinPA* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Hi Ladies,

This is my first post ever, I have stalked the Popsugar threads forever! I had to join the discussion this month because of a special offer my BBF from NY told me about, it's from 7online.com. It looks like they have listed what will be in the April box.......
I dont know how to hide the spoiler so if you want to go spoiler free please LOOK AWAY!!!!

[POPSUGAR: April Must Have Box
Original: $40
Secret Sales Exclusive Deal: $20 + FREE SHIPPING
50% savings
Valid: 4/3/14 thru 4/4/14
LINK: popsugar.com/musthave
(Promo code: CHANNEL7)

POPSUGAR's Must Have Box includes a curated collection of editors top picks, featuring full sized premium items in beauty, fashion, food, and more. This April box includes spring essentials such as Blueavocado Shopper Reusable Bag, Too Faced Natural Eyes Palette, Fresh Pastry Stand Tea Towel Set, Graphic Image Pocket Notes, and Caldrea Rosewater Driftwood Hand Soap. Free shipping!

Wow! Thank you! I saw this post while I was sitting in class and I nearly fell outta my seat! I used the promo code and ordered a box for Mom's day for my step-momma. She's heard me and sister talk about subscription boxes so I think she will get a kick out of getting her own. Such a GREAT deal!


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spiritwind10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


OK I am as I just did the third one for my mom! Oh no! Dean is going to shoot me!!!! I am in deep dodo when this hits the fan!! LOL
Hahaha he's going to come home and find you buried under Memeboxes and PopSugar boxes!!


----------



## tanyamib (Apr 3, 2014)

2nd box ordered. Thank you so much GGinPA!


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 3, 2014)

@GGinPA should seriously win some kind of MakeupTalk member of the week award LOL


----------



## wurly (Apr 3, 2014)

> You Rock GGinPA!!! Box looks awesome!!


 Awesome deal! I wish you had included your referral link, that was such a great deal! Thank you thank you!!!!!


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wurly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Awesome deal! I wish you had included your referral link, that was such a great deal! Thank you thank you!!!!!
Unfortunately it's against MUT policy to post referral links, but it was still super awesome of her to share that spoiler with us!


----------



## jbird1175 (Apr 3, 2014)

Also...

After the excitement of the spoilers wore off a little I thought: Man, Popsugar sure likes to send out a lot of little notebooks!

Don't get me wrong, I love all the other spoilers...especially the tea towels! So cute! But, how many small notebooks does one need? They are cute, but...so many..little..notebooks. Why?

I am so excited to get this box though and am glad mine has at least initiated! I need something to hold me over til the LE Resort box gets to me. #popsugarproblems


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Apr 3, 2014)

> Hahaha he's going to come home and find you buried under Memeboxes and PopSugar boxes!! :roflmao:


 You have got it my friend and one of them is entirely your fault!!! I blame you fully!!! : )


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spiritwind10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


You have got it my friend and one of them is entirely your fault!!! I blame you fully!!! : )
*hides behind my mountain of memeboxes


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Apr 4, 2014)

> *hides behind my mountain of memeboxes :icon_chee


 LOLOLOLOL. Hahahahahahahaha!!!! You are killing me my friend! With all those Memeboxes they have out they should keep you covered!!! way too many !! Can you believe they came out with the Natural one today? To? Just to much! But of course my purse took the biggest hit! Have a great weekend everyone and enjoy thinking about this box and what you get to do with all e contents!!! I can't believe we know most if not all of the contents of a box??? When does that happen??? Like never!!


----------



## Lolo22 (Apr 4, 2014)

Yay ordered mine! Even though I'm trying this no buy thing I decided against picking up a concealer I had planned for, so when this deal came up for the same price it seemed like the circle of life!!


----------



## lovepink (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *myungsunkim24* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Can someone link me to the old vs new Too Faced palette video? Please and thank you!
It is not a video it is on her blog

http://www.beautybroadcast.net/2014/04/too-faced-natural-eye-old-vs-new.html


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Apr 4, 2014)

Ahh, I am so glad I extended my sub! I don't need another neutral palette, but I don't care - I want this one!

Excited!


----------



## northwest22 (Apr 4, 2014)

So I just checked my account, I have a yearly sub that doesn't expire until next year, and it said my next box to ship is May! So I checked and my April box has not shipped by ref number yet on the Fed ex. Does anyone else show. May as their next shipping month? I'm trying to avoid contacting PS to ask, they always take so long to get back to me.


----------



## smartinoff (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *northwest22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So I just checked my account, I have a yearly sub that doesn't expire until next year, and it said my next box to ship is May! So I checked and my April box has not shipped by ref number yet on the Fed ex. Does anyone else show. May as their next shipping month? I'm trying to avoid contacting PS to ask, they always take so long to get back to me.
I have a sub for myself and 3 gift subs for just this month and they all say April is the next shipment.


----------



## heatherbee00 (Apr 4, 2014)

Hey all! Pretty new to these sub boxes, and I have a question. I had ordered the resort box, and I decided to order the April box today. The $5 off didn't work since they said I wasn't a new subscriber. So, I ordered full price. Then I saw the code for 50% off. I ordered one with the code and cancelled the full priced one I bought three hours earlier. Will I be refunded? Or do they just keep my money? Sorry, I'm such a noob lol thanks for any help, though!


----------



## boxnewbie (Apr 4, 2014)

ok, d

Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofserendip* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So I just ordered a second box using the referral code from my main account. Since that was my second referral, my May box is now FREE! So worth it, because I would have paid $30 (assuming there was another code next month) for my May box, but now I pay $0, instead paying $20 for a second box that I wouldn't have gotten otherwise. I can always use extra totes, notebooks, towels and soap, and I'll just eBay or trade the second palate. That's my reasoning for ordering the 2nd box and I'm sticking to it!
Did you create a new account and use your referral code from the old/main account? Or did you sign in with your existing account?  I have a closed/existing  account and wondering if this will work.


----------



## Imberis (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *heatherbee00* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hey all! Pretty new to these sub boxes, and I have a question. I had ordered the resort box, and I decided to order the April box today. The $5 off didn't work since they said I wasn't a new subscriber. So, I ordered full price. Then I saw the code for 50% off. I ordered one with the code and cancelled the full priced one I bought three hours earlier. Will I be refunded? Or do they just keep my money? Sorry, I'm such a noob lol thanks for any help, though!
I think if they already charged your card, they're going to keep your money and you'll get a box for both the full priced purchase and the coupon purchase. The "cancel" option just means cancel your subscription so that you don't get boxes in future months. Maybe try contacting their customer service and see if they can help? They're usually pretty helpful/nice.


----------



## kayrahmarie (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *northwest22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So I just checked my account, I have a yearly sub that doesn't expire until next year, and it said my next box to ship is May! So I checked and my April box has not shipped by ref number yet on the Fed ex. Does anyone else show. May as their next shipping month? I'm trying to avoid contacting PS to ask, they always take so long to get back to me.
My account shows that my April is processing and my next shipment month is May. I'm not able to track by reference either.


----------



## SaraP (Apr 4, 2014)

Okay I looked on My Subscription Addiction and I think I'm safe of the last 5 or 6 boxes none seemed like my jam. So just this box and then I'll cancel, unless May is amazeballs!


----------



## kgus22 (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is the BEST!!! I am absolutely 100% broke and on a low-buy, but I love surprising my mom with Pop Sugar boxes when they go for $20 I can never resist getting her one!
I feel the same! I love getting my mom a box when they are one sale!! Should I get her this one?


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *heatherbee00* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hey all! Pretty new to these sub boxes, and I have a question. I had ordered the resort box, and I decided to order the April box today. The $5 off didn't work since they said I wasn't a new subscriber. So, I ordered full price. Then I saw the code for 50% off. I ordered one with the code and cancelled the full priced one I bought three hours earlier. Will I be refunded? Or do they just keep my money? Sorry, I'm such a noob lol thanks for any help, though!
You will need to contact them and let them know asap. If you don't, you will be charged for both boxes and receive both. Canceling immediately after purchase only makes it so you won't get the following month's box. Something similar happened to me in February. I just e-mailed them and said that I had made a purchase earlier in the day and found a better coupon code and would like to cancel my earlier box. They were able to catch it in time, so I hope they do for you too!


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kgus22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I feel the same! I love getting my mom a box when they are one sale!! Should I get her this one?
I'm obviously going to tell you to get her one because I'm a huge enabler and I'm obsessed with my mom...she's kind of the best person ever, so whenever anyone has the opportunity to get their mom something I always tell them to go for it!


----------



## Saffyra (Apr 4, 2014)

ACK!  I was just checking to see if that promo code for 50% off would work for me and I hit enter on my keyboard.  BOOM! Bought another one &gt;.&lt;  Luckily the box processed with the code so it was only $19.97 or whatever.  Wow.  Trigger pinkie.  Two boxes for me this month now.


----------



## sugarstarlet (Apr 4, 2014)

So I'm about to subscribe for the April box, but the "*Add me to the wait list for an earlier subscription box" checked box has me confused...Does that mean if I check it I'll get April's or an earlier one? Does it mean April is wait listed? Sorry new to PopSugar! *


----------



## Saffyra (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sugarstarlet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So I'm about to subscribe for the April box, but the "*Add me to the wait list for an earlier subscription box" checked box has me confused...Does that mean if I check it I'll get April's or an earlier one? Does it mean April is wait listed? Sorry new to PopSugar! *
Uncheck it if you want April's.  I did and it says Im getting the April box


----------



## sugarstarlet (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Saffyra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Uncheck it if you want April's.  I did and it says Im getting the April box
oh good, will do. Thanks!


----------



## heatherbee00 (Apr 4, 2014)

Thanks Imberis and MissJexie!! I emailed them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Imberis (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *heatherbee00* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thanks Imberis and MissJexie!! I emailed them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

You're welcome, and good luck!


----------



## northwest22 (Apr 4, 2014)

> You know your getting old when you get excited for soap &amp; tea towels.. I'm such a nerd


 Me too! And the reusable bag. I'm least interested in the eye shadow that everyone else is so excited for. I guess that just proves that it's a good variety of products. Still waiting for that box to be invented that is just home products, I'd be all over that.


----------



## Monica Sue (Apr 4, 2014)

thanks to the extra 2 boxes i bought today i am 1 referral away from getting 3 months free!!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Apr 4, 2014)

I was just looking at the beautiful collage [@]JenniferV[/@] made... For some reason I had *read* that the soap was Caldrea, but it didn't click til I saw the collage! I love Caldrea soap! I just finished a bottle of Vanilla Quince Santal this morning and now I can't wait to try the Rose Driftwood! (And no worries I have a backup bottle of VQS. I would normally NEVER pay that much for soap, but I get it with points from Birchbox!) I get more excited every time I see the preview list again! Hoping for cute tea towels and notebook color.


----------



## skylola123 (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kgus22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I feel the same! I love getting my mom a box when they are one sale!! Should I get her this one?
Hahha Yes! 

This is a great box and for $20!!!!

The hand soap and towels alone will excite my mom.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *stephstrong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Seems odd that the fresh pastry stand girl can sell items using the word Pyrex in the title, isn't it trademarked? Or does it not matter when used like that?

Well, she's using vintage patterns, which may be so old that they can now be considered public domain (those look like patterns from the 60s-70s, which would be 40-50 years old) This is only a guess on my part, I know nothing about pattern/trademark laws as they apply to dishware and tea towels


----------



## Cherity (Apr 4, 2014)

This has probably already been answered, but how do you cancel your monthly subscription? I ordered the April box, since I couldn't pass up that palette, but I'm moving next month and will be in limbo for the summer (no permanent address) so I don't want to have to deal with a subscription for a while.


----------



## mpatt01 (Apr 4, 2014)

> Also... After the excitement of the spoilers wore off a little I thought: Man, Popsugar sure likes to send out a lot of little notebooks! Don't get me wrong,Â I love all the other spoilers...especially the tea towels! So cute! But, how many small notebooks does one need? They are cute, but...so many..little..notebooks. Why?


 I'm a girl who can never have too many notebooks. I love them. Notebooks and cute pens.


----------



## mpatt01 (Apr 4, 2014)

> ACK! Â I was just checking to see if that promo code for 50% off would work for me and I hit enter on my keyboard. Â BOOM! Bought another one &gt;.&lt; Â Luckily the box processed with the code so it was only $19.97 or whatever. Â Wow. Â Trigger pinkie. Â Two boxes for me this month now.Â


 Same here! Oh well, I think I can make an awesome Mother's Day gift with the towels, notebook and soap. I'll also add a cute pen, maybe a cookbook and flowers. I'll toss it all in the bag. She'll love it.


----------



## natashaia (Apr 4, 2014)

Aah. I can't believe we know what will be in the boxes already! I've been wanting to try caldrea hand soap. It looks like a great box!


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Apr 4, 2014)

Just bought another for my bestie--her birthday is in April so it works out perfectly.


----------



## ashleygo (Apr 4, 2014)

So it looks like there is gonna be a snack from Nature box that is an exclusive "Pop Sugar Mix". Someone saw it in the channel 7 video! YAY!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *natashaia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Aah. I can't believe we know what will be in the boxes already! I've been wanting to try caldrea hand soap. It looks like a great box!
I love the soap!  I have two scents in my home right now and my mother always remarks on how much she likes it when she is at my house--thus making the decision to buy a gift box for her all the easier!


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Apr 4, 2014)

> My mom will love everything in the box except for the palette, as she doesn't wear eyeshadow at all. But that is a very easy thing to gift to someone else. I already bought my mom a new purse for Mother's Day, so I think filling it with the rest of the PopSugar items will be a nice addition!


 You're such a good daughter - what a lucky mama!


> I'm a girl who can never have too many notebooks. I love them. Notebooks and cute pens.


 Me too! I'm addicted to pretty little notebooks.


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Apr 4, 2014)

I looked at the spoilers again and the more I look, the more I love it. Seriously every item I can happily use or would make a lovely gift. I'm seriously considering getting a third box...I cancelled my Glossybox for April, so with the code my second box was technically free, right? My husband doesn't always agree with my "shopping math", but it makes sense to me!


----------



## queenofserendip (Apr 4, 2014)

I think the best thing about this box (for me!) is that it's more home-focused than the past boxes I've received. I'm always hoping for more home items in the boxes, and honestly, I would subscribe to a box immediately if it was advertised as a home/lifestyle box. Some of the PS boxes just have too much beauty focus for me.

Also: Are these tea towels made by an Etsy seller? Wow! I'm suprised that an Etsy seller could produce enough product for a sub box as large as PS.


----------



## fairytale113 (Apr 4, 2014)

50% off plus the pallette and I just had to extend my bff's gift subscription to include April. Can't wait for us to open our boxes together. She is totally going to love the eyeshadow


----------



## phanne (Apr 4, 2014)

The more and more I read the "logic" behind everyone buying more boxes, the more and more I'm sold... Must... Resist...


----------



## klg534 (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *phanne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The more and more I read the "logic" behind everyone buying more boxes, the more and more I'm sold... Must... Resist...
Enabler Logic is amazing around these parts.....


----------



## vivianjo (Apr 4, 2014)

Well, the code worked and I said, "No, you really don't need this..." So I walked away. then came back 5 minutes later and resubbed. Damn Popsugar...


----------



## Antidentite (Apr 4, 2014)

I keep refreshing this page hoping to see  that the code doesn't work anymore.  I must resist a second (or third) box!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Antidentite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I keep refreshing this page hoping to see  that the code doesn't work anymore.  I must resist a second (or third) box! 
It's not working for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> am I doing something wrong? 

The code is  CHANNEL7 right?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

*edited: never mind, it worked.. oops haha.. This will be my first popsugar box, I'm excited  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## honeybee7 (Apr 4, 2014)

welp, i have my regular box plus 2 more coming with the $20 code! no way could i pass that up.i kind of want to get more! eek!this could quite possibly be the most epic monthly sub box for my personal tastes.those tea towels have me drooling!i LOOOOOVE vintage kitchen wares like pyrex,jadite,tupperware,etc.those towel prints are killing me.so excited!not to mention all the gifting possibilities with the other items,holy shnikeys what a great value.thanks so much GGinPA for the code!


----------



## Lolo22 (Apr 4, 2014)

Ok, seems like the market research should be conclusive now. For $40, people are disappointed and unforgiving (I know, not everyone); but for $20 it's pandemonium!!


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Apr 4, 2014)

> Ok, seems like the market research should be conclusive now. For $40, people are disappointed and unforgiving (I know, not everyone); but for $20 it's pandemonium!!


 Agreed. I love the codes! And for $20 this is a great deal. For $40.....


----------



## Canny Charlene (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ok, seems like the market research should be conclusive now. For $40, people are disappointed and unforgiving (I know, not everyone); but for $20 it's pandemonium!!
Definitely!  I unsubbed after 4 months of paying full price and got last months box for the 10 off..unsubbed again and brought 2 boxes at half off (couldn't resist..I'm saving some items to make my mom a mother's day basket since I'll get the box after her birthday this month)...I'll unsub for good one day  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but I truly feel that I'm getting an awesome box for $20-$30 dollars...not so much at $40.


----------



## Saffyra (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Canny Charlene* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Definitely!  I unsubbed after 4 months of paying full price and got last months box for the 10 off..unsubbed again and brought 2 boxes at half off (couldn't resist..I'm saving some items to make my mom a mother's day basket since I'll get the box after her birthday this month)...I'll unsub for good one day  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but I truly feel that I'm getting an awesome box for $20-$30 dollars...not so much at $40.   
Everyone talking about Mother's Day is making me think I need a third box!  I'm fulling intending on keeping all items in my boxes to myself.  I will never have enough tea towels.  But if I got a third one... Maybe I'd feel more generous  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  oooooo..... One day to think about it.  

And since I'm a dope, I should be using my own referral button to refer myself and get boxes.  Wish I'd thought of that before.  Do i need to make a new account to do that?


----------



## jesemiaud (Apr 4, 2014)

I did order a 2nd box, but I am justifying the purchase (no buy) because I will sell the items that I won't use and I anticipate that I should be able to get the $20 that I spent on the second sub.


----------



## Imberis (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ok, seems like the market research should be conclusive now. For $40, people are disappointed and unforgiving (I know, not everyone); but for $20 it's pandemonium!!
Hahaha! Even if I had paid full price and got this box, I would be really pleased. Other boxes I've received in the past, not so much. I will never forget the box with the corkscrew that broke after one use and the underwear wash. (Thankfully, that box had a pretty necklace in it or it would've been a total bust for me.)


----------



## phanne (Apr 4, 2014)

I wonder if they run out of April boxes, if they will instead send out May boxes, and if so, I could order an extra may box later today so then I'd have two April and two May...


----------



## myungsunkim24 (Apr 4, 2014)

Nobody laugh at me but...I bought a monthly subscription for $21.22. It is auto-renewed, right? Does that mean I pay $40 for my next box? If I keep i?


----------



## Canny Charlene (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Saffyra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Everyone talking about Mother's Day is making me think I need a third box!  I'm fulling intending on keeping all items in my boxes to myself.  I will never have enough tea towels.  But if I got a third one... Maybe I'd feel more generous  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  oooooo..... One day to think about it.  

And since I'm a dope, I should be using my own referral button to refer myself and get boxes.  Wish I'd thought of that before.  Do i need to make a new account to do that?
I should have made my second account from my referral but I didn't..I did make a third account and referred myself lol.  I think these boxes are perfect for moms!  I'm pretty stingy myself..I remember giving her the BB home box last year instead of keeping it for myself then they sold out.  I don't think she used anything from it except the plant!  She's a hoarder that "saves" nice things so I will be picky about what I give her now!


----------



## phanne (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *myungsunkim24* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Nobody laugh at me but...I bought a monthly subscription for $21.22. It is auto-renewed, right? Does that mean I pay $40 for my next box? If I keep i?
yes.


----------



## ashleygo (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Saffyra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Everyone talking about Mother's Day is making me think I need a third box!  I'm fulling intending on keeping all items in my boxes to myself.  I will never have enough tea towels.  But if I got a third one... Maybe I'd feel more generous  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  oooooo..... One day to think about it.  

And since I'm a dope, I should be using my own referral button to refer myself and get boxes.  Wish I'd thought of that before.  Do i need to make a new account to do that?
Not gonna lie, totally thinking about getting a 3rd box so I can get a second referral for myself and I can have extra goodies for gifts.


----------



## Canny Charlene (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *myungsunkim24* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Nobody laugh at me but...I bought a monthly subscription for $21.22. It is auto-renewed, right? Does that mean I pay $40 for my next box? If I keep i?
Yes, they will charge $40 unless you canx by the 30th


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Apr 4, 2014)

> Nobody laugh at me but...I bought a monthly subscription for $21.22. It is auto-renewed, right? Does that mean I pay $40 for my next box? If I keep i?


 No laughing here! I wondered the same....but yes, I'm pretty sure you do. I got a discount last month with a code and this month they charged me $40.


----------



## myungsunkim24 (Apr 4, 2014)

Thanks ladies! Geez, you are fast! ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I am considering buying another box so I can get a free box...O_O I see the Too Faced palettes are selling for $34 on eBay! That would recoup the cost of the box!


----------



## myungsunkim24 (Apr 4, 2014)

OH and do the referrals accumulate? Like if I were to get two referrals this month and three the next, does that mean the next three boxes would be free and I wouldn't be charged until after those three end?


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Apr 4, 2014)

This box is AMAZING! The tea towels I'm freaking out about! I've been collecting vintage pyrex for about ten years and have every single pastel set of nesting bowls on display in my kitchen so how perfect will this match?!!


----------



## Saffyra (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *heartsandwhimsy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

This box is AMAZING! The tea towels I'm freaking out about! I've been collecting vintage pyrex for about ten years and have every single pastel set of nesting bowls on display in my kitchen so how perfect will this match?!!
I had no idea these things were so popular!  I have a set that my mom gave me when I got married that SHE got when she got married in the early 70's...  I love them but I had no idea they were a "thing".


----------



## katielp (Apr 4, 2014)

> Ok, seems like the market research should be conclusive now. For $40, people are disappointed and unforgiving (I know, not everyone); but for $20 it's pandemonium!!


 Pandemonium is the perfect word! And count me in to the two box club...


----------



## myungsunkim24 (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *katielp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Pandemonium is the perfect word!

And count me in to the two box club...
I just signed up for another as well. Good lord


----------



## Boadicea (Apr 4, 2014)

I wonder with all the two box orders - me included - when they will announce they are sold out of the April box? 

It is such a fabulous deal at 50% off!


----------



## myungsunkim24 (Apr 4, 2014)

Another question: If you gift a box from you account, do you get referral credit for that? Or do I need to make a separate account?


----------



## Boadicea (Apr 4, 2014)

Also I don't know if this has been posted, but the style of the blue avocado bag will be one of Lauren Conrad's designs (allegedly):


----------



## RachRDH (Apr 4, 2014)

Ugh I just caved. For 20 dollars I couldn't resist. I have a friend with a birthday coming up this month so I thought I would gift the makeup to her because I have naked 2. Yay for spoilers, I really hope they continue this!


----------



## emwdz (Apr 4, 2014)

I have been subbing since October and following what PS sends out since way before that - and wow, I think this may be my favorite box ever and I don't even have it in my hands yet! And to think that I was considering finally cancelling this month... What an awesome surprise. I love everything!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Apr 4, 2014)

> Also I don't know if this has been posted, but the style of the blue avocado bag will be one of Lauren Conrad's designs (allegedly):


 Hmm I wonder of it will be the mint/bird one or the black/white stripe (hoping for the birds one!)


----------



## Channydoll (Apr 4, 2014)

I signed up for a second box and got a box for my SIL's birthday. With the 50% off code I rationalized it as a good deal. I am considering another one. :help:


----------



## jennm149 (Apr 4, 2014)

The more I'm reading about this, the more excited I am.  This is an awesome box, especially for $22 (including tax).  I ordered one for my mom, too.

I've also seen the shopper in an off-white with a peach/green floral print, and in green with sailboats and a knot.

http://www.ebags.com/product/blue-avocado/xoeco-shopper/256305?productid=10277390&amp;sourceid=ADWPRODUCT&amp;couponid=94790994&amp;gclid=CNDg4pOnx70CFSsQ7AodijAAYA&amp;kwid=productads-plaid^18283950120-sku^10277390-adType^PLA-device^c-adid^33615788178

Those shoppers retail for $25.  Good grief, the value of this bag is crazy, even without the coupon.


----------



## Canny Charlene (Apr 4, 2014)

UGH!! Now I want a third so I can have duplicates since I'm gifting to my mom..I will NOT spend $60 on popsugar this month!


----------



## Lolo22 (Apr 4, 2014)

Ooooo gimme gimme the sailboat bag and the nautical tea towels!!!!  I am so obsessed with seahorses.  Must have all the nautical things (even though I am about as landlocked as you can be lol)!!

I think this will be so fun if there are variations.  Almost seems like there would have to be with the tea towels.  I would definitely buy a 2nd if there were but I will be good, for now!


----------



## myungsunkim24 (Apr 4, 2014)

I ordered a second for myself (well the boyfriend did) and gifted two others...I usually spend over $20 on gifts anyways, and figured this would be an awesome gift package to get in the mail! I hope my friends like it!


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Apr 4, 2014)

> I had no idea these things were so popular! Â I have a set that my mom gave me when I got married that SHE got when she got married in the early 70's... Â I love them but I had no idea they were a "thing".Â


 I don't know if it's a thing... but it's definitely my thing! I love love love my pretty bowls


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Apr 4, 2014)

I caved and ordered this box because it was only $20. I haven't received one since I cancelled after the December box but this one has things that I would actually like and for the price I couldn't resist!


----------



## MissKris17 (Apr 4, 2014)

Just signed up. The Too Faced palette and promo code sucked me in. I've been eyeing this sub for a while but didn't sign up because of the price and the items seem so random. But, I'm dropping Blush, Glossybox, and Wantable makeup, so I'll give this a try. Seems like a lot of the items would be good a gifts if i can't use them.


----------



## nicolispicoli (Apr 4, 2014)

Question. When you have free boxes from referrals, but your account is inactive, do they just stay put until you resub? If so, will the box automatically be free when resubbing? Thanks!


----------



## itsMac (Apr 4, 2014)

Trying to justify a second sub... I'm between this and a fancy mystery box (which I've never done before)...


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *itsMac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Trying to justify a second sub... I'm between this and a fancy mystery box (which I've never done before)...
This, I got the Fancy Mysterbox and mine was ho hum.


----------



## AshJs3 (Apr 4, 2014)

Those Lauren Conrad bags are adorable! I want both!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ooooo gimme gimme the sailboat bag and the nautical tea towels!!!!  I am so obsessed with seahorses.  Must have all the nautical things (even though I am about as landlocked as you can be lol)!!

I think this will be so fun if there are variations.  Almost seems like there would have to be with the tea towels.  I would definitely buy a 2nd if there were but I will be good, for now!
What's funny is I live on the bay and have no nautical stuff.  I love that style though, I want to live in a Coastal Living magazine.


----------



## katiecoll (Apr 4, 2014)

Brand new to pop sugar! Saw the spoilers and the half off coupon and I couldn't resist! Can someone just explain to me the basics? When does this ship out and are we for sure getting what was in the spoilers? Or different variations ? Thanks in advance!


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Apr 4, 2014)

> Also I don't know if this has been posted, but the style of the blue avocado bag will be one of Lauren Conrad's designs (allegedly):


 Oh, I love her style!


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Apr 4, 2014)

I just ordered a third.....eep.

One is for me.

One I got as a gift for my sister, BC why not - it was $19.97!! I was going to put together a care package for her, but this is so much better and cheaper!

And the last one I got to use as gifts for multiple people in the future - I don't know who just yet, but I know that there will be someone who needs a gift and these items will be perfect for gifting!


----------



## Catsbatsandrats (Apr 4, 2014)

I caved for 20$$ how could I resist!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 4, 2014)

I'm on the fence about ordering a second or third, although with my mom and sister's b-days coming up in May along with Mother's day, these do make nice gifts.

I read on FB that someone got a message from PS that the April box wait list now. Can anyone confirm that?


----------



## Kelly Silva (Apr 4, 2014)

I find it funny that now we know what's in the box, everyone wants to subscribe. I mean, also the coupon, but also the spoilers. I find that this month's stuff is right up my alley, whereas last month just didn't do it for me like it did everyone else. I wouldn't mind subscribing occasionally with a discount code and early spoilers like this. POPSUGAR is just too different month to month to make me subscribe every month.


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm on the fence about ordering a second or third, although with my mom and sister's b-days coming up in May along with Mother's day, these do make nice gifts.

I read on FB that someone got a message from PS that the April box wait list now. Can anyone confirm that?
I subbed about an hour again and did not get a wait list message.


----------



## Saffyra (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *itsMac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Trying to justify a second sub... I'm between this and a fancy mystery box (which I've never done before)...
My Fancy Mystery box was awful.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Beauty-Flawed* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I subbed about an hour again and did not get a wait list message.
Thanks I think it was a mistake.


----------



## Kerryliz (Apr 4, 2014)

I wonder if PSMH is under new management - they're playing fast and loose with the spoilers lately... and I like it!


----------



## melanie0971 (Apr 4, 2014)

> I really hope that they continue this trend of releasing one spoiler every month!Â :icon_twis


 I agree. It's nice getting the other spoilers this month but the on spoiler every month would be nice. Did anyone answer the question about whether gifts count as referrals?


----------



## jennm149 (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kelly Silva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I find it funny that now we know what's in the box, everyone wants to subscribe. I mean, also the coupon, but also the spoilers. I find that this month's stuff is right up my alley, whereas last month just didn't do it for me like it did everyone else. I wouldn't mind subscribing occasionally with a discount code and early spoilers like this. *POPSUGAR is just too different month to month to make me subscribe every month.*

Invariably there are 1 or 2 products that look interesting in the PSMH box, but I've never pulled the trigger until today.  I did immediately cancel the one I ordered for myself; the other went to mom as a gift, so no need to cancel.  Maybe they've seen a decline in their subscriber base since they raised their prices, but it seems like they always have specials for at least $10 off every month.

With the uncertainty about the products and the high "base" cost and high likelihood of a discount, I'm not sure it makes sense to have an ongoing sub to this one.  If they get more consistently interesting and start selling out before there's a chance to grab one ... that might change things.


----------



## greer (Apr 4, 2014)

I'm trying to order a second box and use my referral code from my current subscription. On the new sub (where I am trying to order a second box) there is no where to put my referral code â€¦ any help?


----------



## Saffyra (Apr 4, 2014)

I wonder if I could email them and have them cancel my first full price one I bought...


----------



## Kelly Silva (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *melanie0971* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I agree. It's nice getting the other spoilers this month but the on spoiler every month would be nice.
Did anyone answer the question about whether gifts count as referrals?
Yes, I did this and got credit for the referral.

Quote: Originally Posted by *greer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm trying to order a second box and use my referral code from my current subscription. On the new sub (where I am trying to order a second box) there is no where to put my referral code â€¦ any help?
You need to use the referral link. It's in your account page under referrals. Make sure to log out when you use it.


----------



## ramblingsofkai (Apr 4, 2014)

Did anyone get this email when they signed up with the channel7 promo code? Notice that the second line is different than normal emails that normally say that it auto renews at $39.95 + tax per month. Wonder if this is just a typo?

  Some things to remember: 
You are all signed up and will receive an email from us when your box is on its way! 
*You have ordered a monthly subscription for $19.97, including free shipping.*
For easy reference, your subscription number is #255104.
Your first Must Have box will ship in the beginning of April and arrive 5-10 business days after it ships.
Visit musthave.popsugar.com to log in to your account at any time.


----------



## ashleygo (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *melanie0971* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I agree. It's nice getting the other spoilers this month but the on spoiler every month would be nice.
Did anyone answer the question about whether gifts count as referrals?

Yes, I did this from one account to another.

Quote: Originally Posted by *greer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm trying to order a second box and use my referral code from my current subscription. On the new sub (where I am trying to order a second box) there is no where to put my referral code â€¦ any help?
There is no code for referrals it is a link you can find under account info


----------



## itsMac (Apr 4, 2014)

> I'm trying to order a second box and use my referral code from my current subscription. On the new sub (where I am trying to order a second box) there is no where to put my referral code â€¦ any help?


 I *think* you just need to use your referral link; I don't think you have to enter a code!


----------



## Saffyra (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *greer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm trying to order a second box and use my referral code from my current subscription. On the new sub (where I am trying to order a second box) there is no where to put my referral code â€¦ any help?
paste your referral link somewhere, then click on it.  Thats what I did  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  And it worked, too, I just checked.

edited to add:

I guess you could just paste your link right into the search bar too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  but I didnt think of that til now.


----------



## ScopeIt (Apr 4, 2014)

I referred myself twice, too! Got one box for my sister's birthday and one for my mom for Mother's Day


----------



## Kerryliz (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *greer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm trying to order a second box and use my referral code from my current subscription. On the new sub (where I am trying to order a second box) there is no where to put my referral code â€¦ any help?

You don't put in a referral code, you just have to access it through the special referral link (you can find it on your account page under "referrals")


----------



## ashleygo (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ramblingsofkai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Did anyone get this email when they signed up with the channel7 promo code? Notice that the second line is different than normal emails that normally say that it auto renews at $39.95 + tax per month. Wonder if this is just a typo?

  Some things to remember: 
You are all signed up and will receive an email from us when your box is on its way! 
*You have ordered a monthly subscription for $19.97, including free shipping.*
For easy reference, your subscription number is #255104.
Your first Must Have box will ship in the beginning of April and arrive 5-10 business days after it ships.
Visit musthave.popsugar.com to log in to your account at any time.
 
I did get this, but mine says that because I made it a gift sub that doesn't auto renew.


----------



## Padawan (Apr 4, 2014)

Pretty sure this hasn't been posted yet, but here is the video where you can see all the items. The Naturebox PopSugar mix is obscured by the palette, but you can see the other items. Looks like the "Bird on a Wire" bag and the lavender notebook. Of course, there could be variations. There also looks to be some type of card or coupon on top of the bag, I wonder if we will get a discount on another bag? I would definitely order that black/white stripped one with a discount!

http://abclocal.go.com/wabc/video?id=9490850

PS- This is my first MUT post, even though I have been reading the forums fairly obsessively for months. You ladies suckered me into a sub with this, lol! Buncha enablers!


----------



## Saffyra (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ramblingsofkai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Did anyone get this email when they signed up with the channel7 promo code? Notice that the second line is different than normal emails that normally say that it auto renews at $39.95 + tax per month. Wonder if this is just a typo?

  Some things to remember: 
You are all signed up and will receive an email from us when your box is on its way! 
*You have ordered a monthly subscription for $19.97, including free shipping.*
For easy reference, your subscription number is #255104.
Your first Must Have box will ship in the beginning of April and arrive 5-10 business days after it ships.
Visit musthave.popsugar.com to log in to your account at any time.
 
Ooh, I see what you're saying.  It's probably a typo but if it meant i was only paying $20 forever, I would never unsub again  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ramblingsofkai (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Saffyra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I wonder if I could email them and have them cancel my first full price one I bought...
That's what I did and  they sent me an email today saying the they canceled and refunded my subscription. The promo code expires today,so I'm not sure you'd get a response today though,since boxes usually go out around the 4. My other account was even able to keep the refund even though I canceled.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Padawan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Pretty sure this hasn't been posted yet, but here is the video where you can see all the items. The Naturebox PopSugar mix is obscured by the palette, but you can see the other items. Looks like the "Bird on a Wire" bag and the lavender notebook. Of course, there could be variations. There also looks to be some type of card or coupon on top of the bag, I wonder if we will get a discount on another bag? I would definitely order that black/white stripped one with a discount!

http://abclocal.go.com/wabc/video?id=9490850

PS- This is my first MUT post, even though I have been reading the forums fairly obsessively for months. You ladies suckered me into a sub with this, lol! Buncha enablers!
I can see almonds, cranberries, and two other things I can't read in the POPSUGAR Naturebox Trail Mix.


----------



## mvangundy (Apr 4, 2014)




----------



## greer (Apr 4, 2014)

My referral link would not work! Tried emailing it to a few different emails and wouldn't work. SO I bought a gift box. That won't count as a referral, will it?


----------



## jennm149 (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ramblingsofkai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Did anyone get this email when they signed up with the channel7 promo code? Notice that the second line is different than normal emails that normally say that it auto renews at $39.95 + tax per month. Wonder if this is just a typo?

  Some things to remember: 
You are all signed up and will receive an email from us when your box is on its way! 
*You have ordered a monthly subscription for $19.97, including free shipping.*
For easy reference, your subscription number is #255104.
Your first Must Have box will ship in the beginning of April and arrive 5-10 business days after it ships.
Visit musthave.popsugar.com to log in to your account at any time.
 

Mine is the same (plus tax).  I assumed it was just for this month.  Tho if it turns out to have been a longer-term discount, I'll kick myself because I already cancelled the sub.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Mine is the same (plus tax).  I assumed it was just for this month.  Tho if it turns out to have been a longer-term discount, I'll kick myself because I already cancelled the sub.
If you look at the language of a monthly subscription, it states that it will auto-renew at the full price.  Hence, this "monthly subscription" is just saying you are buying this box at the stated price, but the overall subscription model kicks in after this one box.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Padawan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Pretty sure this hasn't been posted yet, but here is the video where you can see all the items. The Naturebox PopSugar mix is obscured by the palette, but you can see the other items. Looks like the "Bird on a Wire" bag and the lavender notebook. Of course, there could be variations. There also looks to be some type of card or coupon on top of the bag, I wonder if we will get a discount on another bag? I would definitely order that black/white stripped one with a discount!

http://abclocal.go.com/wabc/video?id=9490850

PS- This is my first MUT post, even though I have been reading the forums fairly obsessively for months. You ladies suckered me into a sub with this, lol! Buncha enablers!
Now I want that cookie box!


----------



## Padawan (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Now I want that cookie box!

Me, too!


----------



## jbird1175 (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Padawan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Pretty sure this hasn't been posted yet, but here is the video where you can see all the items. The Naturebox PopSugar mix is obscured by the palette, but you can see the other items. Looks like the "Bird on a Wire" bag and the lavender notebook. Of course, there could be variations. There also looks to be some type of card or coupon on top of the bag, I wonder if we will get a discount on another bag? I would definitely order that black/white stripped one with a discount!

http://abclocal.go.com/wabc/video?id=9490850

PS- This is my first MUT post, even though I have been reading the forums fairly obsessively for months. You ladies suckered me into a sub with this, lol! Buncha enablers!
Thanks for sharing this! Excited for this box and heeey, Dave Navarro used to be a newscaster in Chicago!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Padawan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Me, too!
Shipping was $10, blah that sort of kills it for me.  I can make my own cookies for way less than $28.


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Apr 4, 2014)

> Me, too!


 Ok I did the cookie box with brownies and choc. Chips! You guys have enabled me way to far to the left. . . . . .! It came to 24.95 with shipping!


----------



## DuckyLove (Apr 4, 2014)

> I wonder if I could email them and have them cancel my first full price one I bought...


 I bought one yesterday at almost full price, and emailed them last night. They we're very helpful and cancelled my subscription and refunded my money(bank is still processing). Ordered 2 more subs with the referral code at half price!! Plus I get a free box in my original account. Can't beat that!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> â—Question for you ladies that have redeemed your free boxes from referrals... I know you have to have an active sub in order to get the free box, but will I have to pay for the first month?? For example, if I re-activate my sub this month for April, will I pay for the April box and THEN get May for free? Or will I get the April box for free since it's still available?? Sooo confused lol


----------



## Padawan (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spiritwind10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Ok I did the cookie box with brownies and choc. Chips! You guys have enabled me way to far to the left. . . . . .! It came to 24.95 with shipping!

I was going to do this, but I fear the shipping cost to Texas would kill the deal. I do love buying stuff from companies that aren't huge conglomerates, though, so ...


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 4, 2014)

Uhm so this is a bit off topic, but if you guys DO want a cookie/treats box for cheap, Cheryls has a free sampler that you only pay shipping for!

You get 6 full-size cookies (1 of each flavor) for just the shipping cost of $6.99, and you also get a $10 Reward card along with the cookies!

You can order the free cookies at this link: http://cheryls.com/FREETREATS

I have actually gotten this for myself AND for friends because it's such a great deal  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Apr 4, 2014)

I really, like REALLY need a cookie after watching that video....


----------



## AshJs3 (Apr 4, 2014)

Mmmm...Cheryl's! Now I need cookies!


----------



## northwest22 (Apr 4, 2014)

> My Fancy Mystery box was awful.


 Me too, I literally did not get a single item that I want to keep. It was all junk and basically. $17 after shipping. PS at $20 is the better choice by far.


----------



## northwest22 (Apr 4, 2014)

> I referred myself twice, too! Got one box for my sister's birthday and one for my mom for Mother's Day Â :icon_smil


 When you refer yourself do you have to place the order using a different email, name and cc each time? I mean what do they use to distinguish that its a new subscriber? Email address, name or credit card number?


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Apr 4, 2014)

> Uhm so this is a bit off topic, but if you guys DO want a cookie/treats box for cheap, Cheryls has a free sampler that you only pay shipping for! You get 6 full-size cookies (1 of each flavor) for just the shipping cost of $6.99, and you also get a $10 Reward card along with the cookies! You can order the free cookies at this link: http://cheryls.com/FREETREATS I have actually gotten this for myself AND for friends because it's such a great deal  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 RACHEL!!!!!!! You are being BAD!!!! For the waist that is!!! Shame on you!!! : ). What am I going to do with you, my friend!!!!!


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spiritwind10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


RACHEL!!!!!!! You are being BAD!!!! For the waist that is!!! Shame on you!!! : ). What am I going to do with you, my friend!!!!!
LOL


----------



## subbox (Apr 4, 2014)

I ordered the cookies.  I have absolutely no self control, whatsoever!


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Apr 4, 2014)

> I ordered the cookies. Â I have absolutely no self control, whatsoever!


 BAD!BAD!BAD!BAD! We all are going to get fat!! And full of sugar which I guess makes us sweeter than we all ready are!!! LOL. Cookies are just bad,no good for you!!! I think! Lost control along time ago!!!!! : )


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Apr 4, 2014)

> Uhm so this is a bit off topic, but if you guys DO want a cookie/treats box for cheap, Cheryls has a free sampler that you only pay shipping for! You get 6 full-size cookies (1 of each flavor) for just the shipping cost of $6.99, and you also get a $10 Reward card along with the cookies! You can order the free cookies at this link: http://cheryls.com/FREETREATS I have actually gotten this for myself AND for friends because it's such a great deal  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Maybe I need both cookie sets....Hmmmmm


----------



## beautifulme (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Saffyra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My Fancy Mystery box was awful.
Mine too!


----------



## CSCS (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mvangundy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif




Oh nice!! Do you have the link to the video clip?


----------



## RenoFab (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Padawan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Pretty sure this hasn't been posted yet, but here is the video where you can see all the items. The Naturebox PopSugar mix is obscured by the palette, but you can see the other items. Looks like the "Bird on a Wire" bag and the lavender notebook. Of course, there could be variations. There also looks to be some type of card or coupon on top of the bag, I wonder if we will get a discount on another bag? I would definitely order that black/white stripped one with a discount!

http://abclocal.go.com/wabc/video?id=9490850

PS- This is my first MUT post, even though I have been reading the forums fairly obsessively for months. You ladies suckered me into a sub with this, lol! Buncha enablers!
Looks like there is a food item in it! YAy!!!


----------



## phanne (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *beautifulme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Saffyra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My Fancy Mystery box was awful.
Mine too!

I ordered two, My first one wasn't worth the $30 they promised me (scarf, face wipes and a peeler). I wrote to them and linked them to all the items on their website. They apologized and gave me a $10 gift card. So I just had to get another and I loved it! I got the clutch, a bowl and a skull bracelet. Glad I took the gamble, but if I got the one with the decal everyone is getting, I'd be singing a different tune.


----------



## Kerryliz (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RenoFab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Padawan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Pretty sure this hasn't been posted yet, but here is the video where you can see all the items. The Naturebox PopSugar mix is obscured by the palette, but you can see the other items. Looks like the "Bird on a Wire" bag and the lavender notebook. Of course, there could be variations. There also looks to be some type of card or coupon on top of the bag, I wonder if we will get a discount on another bag? I would definitely order that black/white stripped one with a discount!

http://abclocal.go.com/wabc/video?id=9490850

PS- This is my first MUT post, even though I have been reading the forums fairly obsessively for months. You ladies suckered me into a sub with this, lol! Buncha enablers!
Looks like there is a food item in it! YAy!!!


Ooohh I was nervous first when I saw NatureBox because the dried apples PS sent from there a few months ago were awwwful... but MMMMMMM all their snack mixes look SO GOOD  https://naturebox.com/browse#category/snack-mixes


----------



## myungsunkim24 (Apr 4, 2014)

https://www.etsy.com/listing/130963688/totally-awesome-80s-sayings-tea-towel?ref=shop_home_active_24





Do the tea towels look like the Totally/Awesome set? I was hoping for the nautical ones...*sniff sniff* Oh well! Still cute, right?


----------



## myungsunkim24 (Apr 4, 2014)

...and I think the code is no longer valid!


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Apr 4, 2014)

I have to say I'm pretty impressed that an etsy seller has an item in the Popsugar box. I can't imagine how many tea towels had to be printed. Also - the seller is located in Gainesville, Florida. Shout out to all the Gators!


----------



## myungsunkim24 (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tinkerbll695* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have to say I'm pretty impressed that an etsy seller has an item in the Popsugar box. I can't imagine how many tea towels had to be printed. Also - the seller is located in Gainesville, Florida. Shout out to all the Gators! 
I thought about that too!! Holy cow. Way to get her name out there!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## OiiO (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DuckyLove* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I know you have to have an active sub in order to get the free box, but will I have to pay for the first month??
For example, if I re-activate my sub this month for April, will I pay for the April box and THEN get May for free?
Yes, you will have to pay for the first month, and the next box(es) will be free.


----------



## Mrs30009 (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *myungsunkim24* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  ...and I think the code is no longer valid!  
Yes, you are right it is no longer valid.  My bank account is breathing a sigh of relief.  I hope everyone that wanted one ordered one.


----------



## myungsunkim24 (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yes, you will have to pay for the first month, and the next box(es) will be free.
So...I have an active subscription now obviously. I paid for April and I got 5 referrals (never mind that three were gift subs to friends, lol)...does that mean I now get May, June and July free? What if I don' like a spoiler? Can I suspend my account? Or would that mean I'd have to pay for the first month I reactivated, and THEN the free boxes would kick in again?


----------



## Mrs30009 (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *myungsunkim24* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  https://www.etsy.com/listing/130963688/totally-awesome-80s-sayings-tea-towel?ref=shop_home_active_24





Do the tea towels look like the Totally/Awesome set? I was hoping for the nautical ones...*sniff sniff* Oh well! Still cute, right?
I looked at the site and it does look the Totally/Awesome set.  Still a fun gift to give.


----------



## Saffyra (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Uhm so this is a bit off topic, but if you guys DO want a cookie/treats box for cheap, Cheryls has a free sampler that you only pay shipping for!

You get 6 full-size cookies (1 of each flavor) for just the shipping cost of $6.99, and you also get a $10 Reward card along with the cookies!

You can order the free cookies at this link: http://cheryls.com/FREETREATS

I have actually gotten this for myself AND for friends because it's such a great deal  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Did it!  I love Cheryls!


----------



## phanne (Apr 4, 2014)

Oooo, what an evil video. I now must get that tote bag. I must.


----------



## OiiO (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *myungsunkim24* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So...I have an active subscription now obviously. I paid for April and I got 5 referrals (never mind that three were gift subs to friends, lol)...does that mean I now get May, June and July free? What if I don' like a spoiler? Can I suspend my account? Or would that mean I'd have to pay for the first month I reactivated, and THEN the free boxes would kick in again?
That's right, you would have to pay for the first month if you suspend your account, but if you don't, you'll receive the next 3 months for free.


----------



## myungsunkim24 (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That's right, you would have to pay for the first month if you suspend your account, but if you don't, you'll receive the next 3 months for free.
Got it! I'm excited...even though some of the prior Popsugar boxes look less than awesome, it seems like they usually have a good value or they'll make good gifts! I'm excited, with the summer months coming up! I'm dreaming of a pretty summer scarf or hat! &lt;3


----------



## OiiO (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *myungsunkim24* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Got it! I'm excited...even though some of the prior Popsugar boxes look less than awesome, it seems like they usually have a good value or they'll make good gifts! I'm excited, with the summer months coming up! I'm dreaming of a pretty summer scarf or hat! &lt;3
Their Spring and Summer boxes have always been pretty decent  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lilpapsgirl (Apr 4, 2014)

> I have to say I'm pretty impressed that an etsy seller has an item in the Popsugar box. I can't imagine how many tea towels had to be printed. Also - the seller is located in Gainesville, Florida. Shout out to all theÂ Gators!Â


 I live in Middleburg, Fl which is about 50 minutes outside Gainesville and when I saw where her shop was out of I got excited!! So cool that her etsy shop got in a PSMH box! Oh yea and Go Gators!!


----------



## celticjade (Apr 4, 2014)

I tried to get a second, in a new subscription, but couldn't get any code to work. Anyone else having this problem? Are there any codes still working?


----------



## jmc8683 (Apr 4, 2014)

I have the eye palette already so it's kind of pointless, I think??? Love the other stuff though.


----------



## Saffyra (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *celticjade* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I tried to get a second, in a new subscription, but couldn't get any code to work. Anyone else having this problem?

Are there any codes still working?

Looks like the good one is no longer valid but refer5 should work for $5 off.


----------



## myungsunkim24 (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jmc8683* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I have the eye palette already so it's kind of pointless, I think??? Love the other stuff though.
Do you love it? Or do you LOVE it? ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 4, 2014)

Yea I'm having a couple friends that are having issues with the CHANNEL7 code. Is it over already??


----------



## dawn767 (Apr 4, 2014)

I feel lucky that I found out about the code yesterday and went for it. Especially since it seems to be expired already. I've never subscribed to Popsugar before, but have considered it. This box looks so worth it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Apr 4, 2014)

> Yea I'm having a couple friends that are having issues with the CHANNEL7 code. Is it over already??


 I think so my friend!


----------



## ramblingsofkai (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tinkerbll695* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have to say I'm pretty impressed that an etsy seller has an item in the Popsugar box. I can't imagine how many tea towels had to be printed. Also - the seller is located in Gainesville, Florida. Shout out to all the Gators! 
I know! I'm thrilled they included an etsy company! One of my favorite boxes is Dottiebox, i love it because all the items are unique and special. I hope PS does this more often.


----------



## rachelshine (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *myungsunkim24* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Do you love it? Or do you LOVE it? ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I personally LOVE it and I ordered this box just to get it again. I like that it's the new version because I loaaaathed the glitter bomb that was Nude Beach and am almost out of a few of my favorite shades in the palette  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## northwest22 (Apr 4, 2014)

> That's right, you would have to pay for the first month if you suspend your account, but if you don't, you'll receive the next 3 months for free.


 Can someone please explain this to me? If you refer as a gift are you using your referral link and the. Going back into your own established account via that link and ordering a gift order? Also, can even gift order be for someone at your address (basically a gift for yourself) and you still get the referral for it? Or do you have to use the referral link to creat a new account and send a gift from there? Also, sorry for the questions, I had two referrals from friends and I have a yearly sub and noticed it did not add a month on to my Sub. Has anyone else had troubles cashing in referrals on a yearly sub?


----------



## smartinoff (Apr 4, 2014)

What does the little notebook say on it? I can't believe I bought 4 boxes this month but for the cost of 2 it was totally worth it. I only wish I would have thought to refer myself....lol


----------



## Kiley (Apr 4, 2014)

> What does the little notebook say on it? I can't believe I bought 4 boxes this month but for the cost of 2 it was totally worth it. I only wish I would have thought to refer myself....lol


 My eyes aren't great, but it looks like it could be "run the world."


----------



## greer (Apr 4, 2014)

My first box has shipped. Should be here Monday!


----------



## utgal2004 (Apr 4, 2014)

Really sad I got so slammed at work yesterday and today that I didn't gave time to MUT and I missed this code! I would've ordered several for gifts.


----------



## JustJules (Apr 4, 2014)

mine was mailed today! This will be my second box and Im super stoked about the pallette


----------



## myungsunkim24 (Apr 4, 2014)

Question: If I signed up today...when should I expect my box to ship? I'm a little worried, since I am having it shipped to my new address that I move to on the 16th. Should I have it changed to my current address??


----------



## myungsunkim24 (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *greer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My first box has shipped. Should be here Monday!
When did you order?


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *myungsunkim24* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Question: If I signed up today...when should I expect my box to ship? I'm a little worried, since I am having it shipped to my new address that I move to on the 16th. Should I have it changed to my current address??
I signed up for last month's on 3/7 after the spoilers came out. It shipped on /11, and I received it 4/21 (I'm in NY and I think it ships from CA).


----------



## OiiO (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *northwest22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Can someone please explain this to me? If you refer as a gift are you using your referral link and the. Going back into your own established account via that link and ordering a gift order? Also, can even gift order be for someone at your address (basically a gift for yourself) and you still get the referral for it? Or do you have to use the referral link to creat a new account and send a gift from there? Also, sorry for the questions, I had two referrals from friends and I have a yearly sub and noticed it did not add a month on to my Sub. Has anyone else had troubles cashing in referrals on a yearly sub?
I have never ordered a gift sub, so I can't help you with this.

You won't see any indication that your subscription was extended, but trust me, you will still get that extra free box. After your yearly subscription expires, it will automatically switch to monthly, and the first (13th) month will be free.


----------



## Baublesntreats (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I signed up for last month's on 3/7 after the spoilers came out. It shipped on /11, and I received it 4/21 (I'm in NY and I think it ships from CA).
That's weird that yours shipped from CA.  The monthly boxes ship from both CA and NY...I just assumed that they shipped from the closer location.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Baublesntreats* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That's weird that yours shipped from CA.  The monthly boxes ship from both CA and NY...I just assumed that they shipped from the closer location.
I didn't know that they shipped from NY.  That would definitely make more sense for me, and I'd get it quickly!  I just double-checked and it did indeed ship from Gilroy, Ca.  I wonder if that's their primary whse and since I signed up after the first wave shipped, it shipped from there.  Just speculating.


----------



## Baublesntreats (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I didn't know that they shipped from NY.  That would definitely make more sense for me, and I'd get it quickly!  I just double-checked and it did indeed ship from Gilroy, Ca.  I wonder if that's their primary whse and since I signed up after the first wave shipped, it shipped from there.  Just speculating.  
Yeah, that would make sense.  The Limited Edition boxes all ship from CA, so it probably is their primary location.  Hopefully your next one comes from NY, though.  You'd get it so fast!  I'm in NJ, and usually my box takes about 4 days to get to me (from Wappingers Falls, NY).


----------



## Deareux (Apr 4, 2014)

Darn it! I couldn't get the code to work either. Maybe that's a good thing though...


----------



## greer (Apr 4, 2014)

> When did you order?


 This is my last of my three month sub. I ordered a second box today with the half off code and that hasn't shipped yet.


----------



## celticjade (Apr 4, 2014)

My Mom just got the box, but only wants to do April. How would she cancel after she receives the box? Because I honestly don't know how canceling works. Haven't done so myself, yet.


----------



## ramblingsofkai (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *celticjade* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My Mom just got the box, but only wants to do April.

How would she cancel after she receives the box? Because I honestly don't know how canceling works. Haven't done so myself, yet.
You just go into your account. On the subscription page you click on manage shipping and there is a box that says shipping info and if you scroll to the bottom of the pop up box there is an option to cancel subscription.


----------



## celticjade (Apr 5, 2014)

> You just go into your account. On the subscription page you click on manage shipping and there is a box that says shipping info and if you scroll to the bottom of the pop up box there is an option to cancel subscription.


 Thanks so much.


----------



## smartinoff (Apr 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kiley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


My eyes aren't great, but it looks like it could be "run the world."
Oh that would be awesome! I love journals and that is an excellent mantra! I will be trading some stuff to get some more journals!

edited to remove superfluous exclamation points lol


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *smartinoff* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  What does the little notebook say on it? I can't believe I bought 4 boxes this month but for the cost of 2 it was totally worth it. I only wish I would have thought to refer myself....lol
I am pretty sure it says "Run the World" which is kind of awesome!


----------



## Dayo Steph (Apr 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *phanne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I ordered two, My first one wasn't worth the $30 they promised me (scarf, face wipes and a peeler). I wrote to them and linked them to all the items on their website. They apologized and gave me a $10 gift card. So I just had to get another and I loved it! I got the clutch, a bowl and a skull bracelet. Glad I took the gamble, but if I got the one with the decal everyone is getting, I'd be singing a different tune.
I ordered the men's one since it looked like it had great stuff, and I ended up with dollar bill paper napkins, two paper notebooks, and a leather card holder. Total crap.


----------



## SaraP (Apr 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *katielp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Pandemonium is the perfect word!

And count me in to the two box club...
I have a hard time with $40...but $20 is right in my range. Although I have 4 subs so $160 a month just on subs would be a no go, but $80 or less totally works!


----------



## Baublesntreats (Apr 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dayo Steph* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I ordered the men's one since it looked like it had great stuff, and I ended up with dollar bill paper napkins, two paper notebooks, and a leather card holder. Total crap. 
That's the men's box that I got too.  It also had shoelaces and a little tube of L'Occitane shaving cream.  It was definitely a random assortment of stuff, but I was fine with it.  My bf will use the shaving cream, notebooks, and probably the card holder.  I still don't understand why anyone would buy napkins like that, but, hey, they're napkins.  So I'll use them.  I'm not sure about the shoelaces, but if the bf doesn't want them, maybe I can find someone else who will.  I didn't think it was too bad for $17.95.


----------



## aweheck (Apr 5, 2014)

>


 That clutch and one of the towells looks green.... They are green, not blue or navy blue. Hope I get Green as pictured! I am a green fanatic!


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Apr 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *beautifulme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Mine too!
I was dumb enough to order 3 fancy    Mystery boxes they were all the same gross bath salts a ugly wall sticker.... silver nail polish and a head scratcher. I  felt really  ripped off    stupid me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kenzie Bailey (Apr 5, 2014)

Totally caved and bought a second box.
Also, got my shipping notification today!!


----------



## northwest22 (Apr 5, 2014)

> I was dumb enough to order 3 fancyÂ Â Â  Mystery boxes they were all the same gross bath salts a ugly wall sticker.... silver nail polish and a head scratcher. IÂ  felt reallyÂ  ripped offÂ Â Â  stupid me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 It's crazy how disproportionate the distributions of the boxes were. I saw many reviews for pretty cool boxes. Then I ended up with a women's box that had absolute trash, nail polish, dumb decal, and a hot pink business card holder. Wha?! In what world is that a $30 value? My men's box had the same dumb decal a head scratcher (which I kind of like) and a water speaker thing. At least the men's was okay, but I saw a review where someone got those same three items and also sunglasses in her men's box. Very unfair distribution. And I would not be willing to gamble my money on that again. At least PS gives the basically same items to all subbers.


----------



## boxnewbie (Apr 5, 2014)

> It's crazy how disproportionate the distributions of the boxes were. I saw many reviews for pretty cool boxes. Then I ended up with a women's box that had absolute trash, nail polish, dumb decal, and a hot pink business card holder. Wha?! In what world is that a $30 value? My men's box had the same dumb decal a head scratcher (which I kind of like) and a water speaker thing. At least the men's was okay, but I saw a review where someone got those same three items and also sunglasses in her men's box. Very unfair distribution. And I would not be willing to gamble my money on that again. At least PS gives the basically same items to all subbers.


 Sorry if this not popsugar related, I bought one for me and one for the hubby. Got a decal in each box. Really? Waste of money, I wonder if I could return it since they did include the return labels.


----------



## boxnewbie (Apr 5, 2014)

Back to Popsugar, couldn't resist the 50% off, bought one for myself and my mother in law. I also convinced my sis to buy one and shocked when she saw too face included in the box which she just bought yesterday. Nevertheless, didn't stop her from buying ps box.


----------



## sarahinnola (Apr 5, 2014)

> I was dumb enough to order 3 fancyÂ Â Â  Mystery boxes they were all the same gross bath salts a ugly wall sticker.... silver nail polish and a head scratcher. IÂ  felt reallyÂ  ripped offÂ Â Â  stupid me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I ordered two at the same time, and they were exactly the same, but I got lucky. They both had this awesome neon rimmed, lucite picture frame, nail polish kits from Rainbow Honey, lip balm, and branch headphone splitters. If I'd know they'd be the same I would've only ordered one tho. I think they're throwing the same stuff into the boxes as they ship, so if anyone wants variety on those space out your orders. Or at least that's my theory. Lol. Still, I'll never order from them again. My box was useful and ok, but nothing that I got too excited about, lol.


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 5, 2014)

So I've been gazing at the pictures of this month's box and not only am I just super happy with it overall, I think it's beautifully put together. The colors of everything, and the items in the box this month, it truly makes an awesome gift. THIS is the box they should have told us to give as a gift, not the February box!


----------



## rebeccamarietta (Apr 5, 2014)

I tracked mine by reference and it shows up! No estimated delivery date yet, but it seems to be moving more quickly than the Resort Box! I will probably get two boxes next week, Resort and April! Yay!!!

Also, my sister's birthday was last week, so I ordered her an April box. Her tracking info showed up this morning, too. She has no idea what a Popsugar box is. I think she will be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Mrs30009 (Apr 5, 2014)

I received my shipping notices for 2 boxes I ordered.  One is the yearly subscription and the other was using the $10 off code.  I have another one using the 50% off code that hasn't shipped yet.  I should get the 2 on Tuesday or Wednesday.  Yay!


----------



## jbd90 (Apr 5, 2014)

> Sorry if this not popsugar related, I bought one for me and one for the hubby. Got a decal in each box. Really? Waste of money, I wonder if I could return it since they did include the return labels.


 You could. They say they don't accept returns but I returned by box anyway once and they assumed it was undeliverable and refunded me the price of the box but be warned they don't refund shipping and they only issue credit toward their store.


----------



## boxnewbie (Apr 5, 2014)

> You could. They say they don't accept returns but I returned by box anyway once and they assumed it was undeliverable and refunded me the price of the box but be warned they don't refund shipping and they only issue credit toward their store.


 Thank you!


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Apr 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jbd90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


You could. They say they don't accept returns but I returned by box anyway once and they assumed it was undeliverable and refunded me the price of the box but be warned they don't refund shipping and they only issue credit toward their store.
I contacted them ( fancybox  ) on the phone and told them I sending the items back that they mislead me. I  also filed a claim with my credit card .  I think what they sent me was a scam and I think they cant send 3 boxes of garbage like they did with no value to anyone.  That stupid ugly decal I got 3 off is worthless. I   called them first and told them the boxes coming back to them. .   When you use citicards no sale is every final. I love Citibank. You could reseal the box too maybe and  mark it return to sender. I never did that not sure how that works.


----------



## Saffyra (Apr 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sparklesgirlxox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I contacted them ( fancybox  ) on the phone and told them I sending the items back that they mislead me. I  also filed a claim with my credit card .  I think what they sent me was a scam and I think they cant send 3 boxes of garbage like they did with no value to anyone.  That stupid ugly decal I got 3 off is worthless. I   called them first and told them the boxes coming back to them. .   When you use citicards no sale is every final. I love Citibank. You could reseal the box too maybe and  mark it return to sender. I never did that not sure how that works.
I'm definitely looking in to this Citicard thing.  

I would be so furious if I had ordered three and gotten the crap that I did.  I'm glad you called them out on it.  I only got one and decided to just suck it up.


----------



## emwdz (Apr 5, 2014)

Has anyone ever had a problem with PS updating their form of payment? I just got a new debit card and have been trying to remember to update all of the payment on my subs - I updated my Popsugar on Thursday, when I received an email that said I had three days to update it in order to make sure I get this month's box. They still haven't charged me and the April box is not yet showing up on my account page. Am I just freaking out because I really don't want to miss this month's awesome box, or should I contact PS's customer service?


----------



## stephstrong (Apr 5, 2014)

Just found this on LC's FB page!!




Eta: so I'm guessing we will all be getting the nautical one??


----------



## greenflipflops (Apr 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *stephstrong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Just found this on LC's FB page!!





Eta: so I'm guessing we will all be getting the nautical one??

It looks really cute! I like the design a lot more than that Cynthia Rowley one they sent in the special edition box.


----------



## Baublesntreats (Apr 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *stephstrong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Just found this on LC's FB page!!





Eta: so I'm guessing we will all be getting the nautical one??
So cute!  This will be perfect for the farmer's market in the summer!


----------



## Baublesntreats (Apr 5, 2014)

Does anyone know if there is any way to refill the pocket notebook?  I almost don't want to use it because I would just have to throw it away when it was full, and it would be a shame to do that with a nice leather cover.


----------



## Canny Charlene (Apr 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I didn't know that they shipped from NY.  That would definitely make more sense for me, and I'd get it quickly!  I just double-checked and it did indeed ship from Gilroy, Ca.  I wonder if that's their primary whse and since I signed up after the first wave shipped, it shipped from there.  Just speculating.  
I've only gotten 5 boxes..but I do remember my last 3 definitely coming out of CA and I live in VA..I always get mine late!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sparklesgirlxox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I was dumb enough to order 3 fancy    Mystery boxes they were all the same gross bath salts a ugly wall sticker.... silver nail polish and a head scratcher. I  felt really  ripped off    stupid me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I got the same, and my wall sticker was missing the "w"





They sent me an entire box replacement so now I have two!


----------



## Emsmom (Apr 5, 2014)

Does anyone have the popsugar must have phone number? I purchased three boxes for gifts yesterday and realized today that my credit card info on file was no longer active as it had been stolen...


----------



## Shauna999 (Apr 5, 2014)

> Has anyone ever had a problem with PS updating their form of payment? I just got a new debit card and have been trying to remember to update all of the payment on my subs - I updated my Popsugar on Thursday, when I received an email that said I had three days to update it in order to make sure I get this month's box. They still haven't charged me and the April box is not yet showing up on my account page. Am I just freaking out because I really don't want to miss this month's awesome box, or should I contact PS's customer service?


 I would contact them just in case- it only takes a minute &amp; it will give you piece of mind


----------



## Monica Sue (Apr 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sparklesgirlxox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I was dumb enough to order 3 fancy    Mystery boxes they were all the same gross bath salts a ugly wall sticker.... silver nail polish and a head scratcher. I  felt really  ripped off    stupid me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
i got a picture frame a thing you can plug 3 set of headphones in some chapstick and a fancy nail kit with red and black polish and cuticle cream


----------



## SarahM82 (Apr 5, 2014)

What are the mystery boxes everyone is talking about? Are they from PS?


----------



## itsMac (Apr 5, 2014)

@sarahm82 the mystery boxes are from Fancy box... After everyone's reviews here I decided NOT to purchase a mystery box, even though the clutch and sunnies look amazing...but with my luck I'd end up with the dreaded wall decal...


----------



## SarahM82 (Apr 5, 2014)

W



> @sarahm82 the mystery boxes are from Fancy box... After everyone's reviews here I decided NOT to purchase a mystery box, even though the clutch and sunnies look amazing...but with my luck I'd end up with the dreaded wall decal...


 Ahhh got it. Thanks!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Apr 5, 2014)

> It looks really cute! I like the design a lot more than that Cynthia Rowley one they sent in the special edition box.


 I LOVE my Cynthia Rowley bag. Use it all the time. Looks more sophisticated carrying it (IMHO). This seems better for carrying lots of items. The other is small when you don't have much in it. And expands when you so. Think they have different purposes. I'm still thrilled with that bag.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Apr 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mishmish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I LOVE my Cynthia Rowley bag. Use it all the time. Looks more sophisticated carrying it (IMHO). This seems better for carrying lots of items. The other is small when you don't have much in it. And expands when you so. Think they have different purposes. I'm still thrilled with that bag.
But I forgot... the designs varied.  I had an awesome one - teal with snakeskin appearance.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Apr 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mishmish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *greenflipflops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

It looks really cute! I like the design a lot more than that Cynthia Rowley one they sent in the special edition box.
I LOVE my Cynthia Rowley bag. Use it all the time. Looks more sophisticated carrying it (IMHO). This seems better for carrying lots of items. The other is small when you don't have much in it. And expands when you so. Think they have different purposes. I'm still thrilled with that bag. I'm still using mine too, it's one of my favourite things I've ever gotten from popsugar. You're right that it depends on the pattern though; mine's green and black.

I'm still looking forward to this one though.


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Apr 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Emsmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Does anyone have the popsugar must have phone number? I purchased three boxes for gifts yesterday and realized today that my credit card info on file was no longer active as it had been stolen...
@Emsmom They dont have a phone number as far as I can tell. You can contact them thru the site at this link https://musthave.zendesk.com/hc/en-us/requests/new Hope that helps!


----------



## sarahinnola (Apr 5, 2014)

> i got a picture frame a thing you can plug 3 set of headphones in some chapstick and a fancy nail kit with red and black polish and cuticle cream


 That's the same box I got, which was perfect bc I needed gifts for my boyfriend. He travels for work a lot, so he can use the headphone splitter to watch movies with a coworker on the plane, and the frame isn't breakable, so I put a photo of us in it that he can throw in his bag and then hotel room. He's gone for weeks at a time sometimes, so I try to get him stuff to brighten up his room when he travels. And the polish kit is great. Used the red when I had my mani/pedi done last night.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Apr 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MoiSurtout* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm still using mine too, it's one of my favourite things I've ever gotten from popsugar. You're right that it depends on the pattern though; mine's green and black.

I'm still looking forward to this one though. 
Yeah, this one was mine (and I had to look it up.. it was Cynthia Vincent  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I was so happy as very few of the designs would have been my taste.


----------



## emwdz (Apr 5, 2014)

> I would contact them just in case- it only takes a minute &amp; it will give you piece of mind


 You're so right, thanks! Waiting to hear back now....


----------



## lechatonrose (Apr 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Baublesntreats* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Does anyone know if there is any way to refill the pocket notebook?  I almost don't want to use it because I would just have to throw it away when it was full, and it would be a shame to do that with a nice leather cover.

I used to work in a printing center, and we would use rubber cement to make notepads. You could always try to refill yours that way.


----------



## Meggpi (Apr 5, 2014)

I subscribed for just April with the 50% off code!  I'm hitting pan on my current neutral palette and so that alone justifies a $20.  I love love love the shopper style, I do a lot of my shopping at our city market and summer is coming--farmer's market season!  I HAVE to carry a bag with me at all time in case I pull off for a roadside corn sale emergency.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Apr 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lechatonrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Baublesntreats* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Does anyone know if there is any way to refill the pocket notebook?  I almost don't want to use it because I would just have to throw it away when it was full, and it would be a shame to do that with a nice leather cover.

I used to work in a printing center, and we would use rubber cement to make notepads. You could always try to refill yours that way.


Oh that's genius!  Every time I fill it up I can use an X-acto blade to remove the notebook and rubber cement new pages in! Yaaaay I love DIY stuff! 

Every time I see the contents I'm so happy I bought this box.  I'm actually hoping this bag is cute enough to use as a summer tote, not just a reusable shopping bag (I prefer to use the cheapy ones for groceries, they get so gross after awhile...)  But tea towels! Adorbs notebook! Pretty bag! My fave soap! A palette I've been lusting after for months!

WHY CAN'T EVERY BOX BE THIS AMAZING?


----------



## pghmom1292 (Apr 5, 2014)

I cancelled in november to save up and had to use the code to get this months Box, it was too good to pass up. So excited to get it. Just ordered yesterday, cant wait to get it. I shop at aldis a lot so that bag will get plenty of use. Plus the farmers market starts in a few weeks so i can take the lil ones for a walk, use the bag and try to get rid of the baby weight lol 3 birds, one stone mwhaha


----------



## Queennie (Apr 5, 2014)

Okay, so I just joined this box subscription right now, and I am so excited!

I have been wanting to get this subscription box for a long time, since I first saw it on Eleventh Gorgeous's videos on Youtube, but I never went through with it.

Seeing the spoiler for the Too Faced palette, I could not pass this offer down! I'm so happy!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 5, 2014)

This is OT for this month's box but I found these locally:


----------



## wurly (Apr 5, 2014)

> This is OT for this month's box but I found these locally:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Where where?!?!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 5, 2014)

> Where where?!?!


 A deli in Virginia beach called Rt. 58 Crispy cakes were written up in my local paper.



I might have come home with these:



But not all for me though I'm saving one for a coworker and sending some out to a local mut member. Oh I also found these at Costco:


----------



## emwdz (Apr 6, 2014)

> This is OT for this month's box but I found these locally:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






> Where where?!?!


 I've seen them too, at a local candy/gourmet food store.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 6, 2014)

> I've seen them too, at a local candy/gourmet food store.


 Which one? I head to Richmond frequently.


----------



## jbird1175 (Apr 6, 2014)

> Oh I also found these at Costco:


 Totally bought that giant bag of pea crisps at Costco a few weeks ago...they were gone in little over a week.


----------



## afwife8405 (Apr 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jbird1175* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Totally bought that giant bag of pea crisps at Costco a few weeks ago...they were gone in little over a week.
We bought these last week at Costco, my kids love them!


----------



## wurly (Apr 6, 2014)

> Totally bought that giant bag of pea crisps at Costco a few weeks ago...they were gone in little over a week.


 My mom gave me a case of the individual-sized bags, also from Costco.


----------



## dawn767 (Apr 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *afwife8405* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  We bought these last week at Costco, my kids love them!
Is Costco the only place that sells them? I currently have a Sam's Club membership so...


----------



## Monica Sue (Apr 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dawn767* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Is Costco the only place that sells them? I currently have a Sam's Club membership so...
I buy them at my regular grocery store and walmart


----------



## chillybeans (Apr 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monica Sue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I buy them at my regular grocery store and walmart
Also Trader Joe's has them, they sell them as "inner peas" $1.49


----------



## boxesandboxes (Apr 6, 2014)

Has anyone received shipping notices?


----------



## annifer (Apr 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mishmish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Has anyone received shipping notices?
Yeah I got mine on Friday.


----------



## MissKris17 (Apr 6, 2014)

> Has anyone received shipping notices?


 I haven't.


----------



## myungsunkim24 (Apr 6, 2014)

Not yet! Ordered on April 3rd.


----------



## jackieee (Apr 6, 2014)

Got my shipping notification a few days ago.

I am SO excited about this box...I've been subscribing since this box first started, and this is definitely in my top three favorite boxes!!!


----------



## RachRDH (Apr 6, 2014)

I just ordered mine early this week and got a shipping notification yesterday.


----------



## rachelshine (Apr 6, 2014)

I'm guessing that those of us who just signed up the last few days won't get shipping notifications for a bit.

Side bar, I've picked up the snap pea crisps at Sprouts, Safeway, Wegmens, maybe even Trader Joes before.


----------



## northwest22 (Apr 6, 2014)

> I'm guessing that those of us who just signed up the last few days won't get shipping notifications for a bit. Side bar, I've picked up the snap pea crisps at Sprouts, Safeway, Wegmens, maybe even Trader Joes before.Â


 I'm an annual subscriber and mine hasn't shipped yet. I'm on the West coast, not sure if that makes a difference.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Apr 6, 2014)

Mine says processing   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TheNewMrsRivers (Apr 6, 2014)

> This is OT for this month's box but I found these locally:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I found them at a local whole foods once (because healthy duh). I'm sure all the health fanatics there appreciated me loudly pronouncing "no frickin way" as I made my way over to the tub-o-crispies.


----------



## JenMiele78 (Apr 6, 2014)

I signed up last month with the $10 off code and no shipping here, live in MA.


----------



## Monica Sue (Apr 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mishmish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Has anyone received shipping notices?
Got mine friday for my original order i placed a couple weeks ago but no shipping yet for my other 2 which i figured wouldn't ship for a while since i just ordered them with the half off.


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Apr 6, 2014)

> I found them at a local whole foods once (because healthy duh). I'm sure all the health fanatics there appreciated me loudly pronouncing "no frickin way" as I made my way over to the tub-o-crispies.


 Haha! That cracked me up. That's how I feel at Whole Foods : )


----------



## Mary Mullikin (Apr 6, 2014)

RE: Snap pea crisps- I totally saw them at 7-11 yesterday! 7-11!!!


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 6, 2014)

omg give me ALL of the snapea crisps!!! Seriously, I'm addicted to them. Haven't had any luck finding them here in Northern RI but I'll probably make the hour-long drive to the nearest Wegman's because that place is like a day trip in itself lol


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Apr 6, 2014)

> omg give me ALL of the snapea crisps!!! Seriously, I'm addicted to them. Haven't had any luck finding them here in Northern RI but I'll probably make the hour-long drive to the nearest Wegman's because that place is like a day trip in itself lol


you are way to funny!!! I'll tell you what??? I'll start driving from central OH, take I80-or I90 across you start in RI and where we meet we will find a Wegmans and buy shape a crisps enough to last till they expire and do the same thing all over again!! We can have several girls time out that way each year!! Bring your makeup I will bring mine we will party the day away!!!!! Fun stuff! Are you in to this Miss Rachel?


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheNewMrsRivers* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I found them at a local whole foods once (because healthy duh). I'm sure all the health fanatics there appreciated me loudly pronouncing "no frickin way" as
I made my way over to the tub-o-crispies.
The bf and I went to Whole PayCheck this weekend to get ...beer and cookies, Game of Thrones beer, specifically and while he was busy picking out dragon beer I wandered to the bakery and started stuffing cookies in a bag. We bought nothing remotely healthy.


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spiritwind10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


you are way to funny!!! I'll tell you what??? I'll start driving from central OH, take I80-or I90 across you start in RI and where we meet we will find a Wegmans and buy shape a crisps enough to last till they expire and do the same thing all over again!! We can have several girls time out that way each year!! Bring your makeup I will bring mine we will party the day away!!!!! Fun stuff! Are you in to this Miss Rachel?
haha omg that sounds like a dream!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JenMiele78 (Apr 6, 2014)

I am in MA and there is a Wegmans in  Northborough, MA. It's huge!


----------



## wurly (Apr 6, 2014)

Mine is in NJ. Got picked up in NY Friday. So another week to go?


----------



## yetta2885 (Apr 6, 2014)

> But I forgot... the designs varied. Â I had an awesome one - teal with snakeskin appearance.Â


I'm right near north Attleboro, in Wrentham!


----------



## yetta2885 (Apr 6, 2014)

I'm in Wrentham!


----------



## Kiley (Apr 6, 2014)

> omg give me ALL of the snapea crisps!!! Seriously, I'm addicted to them. Haven't had any luck finding them here in Northern RI but I'll probably make the hour-long drive to the nearest Wegman's because that place is like a day trip in itself lol


 The Trader Joe's in Warwick has the inner peas version (or at least they used to) and they're almost identical. If that helps? Edited to add context.


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Apr 6, 2014)

> The Trader Joe's in Warwick has the inner peas version (or at least they used to) and they're almost identical. If that helps? Edited to add context.


 Go for this Rachel! Sounds like you can get it there!!! Though I'd rather get together and have fun with it all!!!! : )


----------



## dawn767 (Apr 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chillybeans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Also Trader Joe's has them, they sell them as "inner peas" $1.49
I know what I'm doing in the morning  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ... *plans fastest route to Trader Joe's* lol


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JenMiele78* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am in MA and there is a Wegmans in  Northborough, MA. It's huge!
That's the one I'll be going to!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I grew up in Millbury/Worcester and moved to RI a couple years ago, RIGHT when the built the Wegmans! I was only able to go once or twice but I love it there! LOL


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yetta2885* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm in Wrentham!

I'm in Woonsocket RI, so I'm kind of ALWAYS driving over to Wrentham to go to the outlets LOL


----------



## rockhoundluna (Apr 7, 2014)

I wish I had a Trader Joes or anywhere that sold these really. I DO have a local grocery that sells something like the pea puffs (I call them that in my head lol) in the International section. They are an Asian product and cost $2.59 for a tiny bag. Yes, if you were wondering, I pay it. Every time. LOL!

Re: this month's box. I. Can't. WAIT!


----------



## queenofserendip (Apr 7, 2014)

Did anyone figure out whether the subscription is actually renewing at $20 a month if you used the half-off code? That would be amazing!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Apr 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofserendip* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Did anyone figure out whether the subscription is actually renewing at $20 a month if you used the half-off code? That would be amazing!
Their T&amp;Cs and would have stated that it would renew at regular rate. I didnt read it as I have before, but almost certain of it.


----------



## AshJs3 (Apr 7, 2014)

In the past the subs have always renewed at the standard $40 rate. I wouldn't imagine this would be any different.


----------



## melanie0971 (Apr 7, 2014)

> I subscribed for just April with the 50% off code! Â I'm hitting pan on my current neutral palette and so that alone justifies a $20. Â I love love love the shopper style, I do a lot of my shopping at our city market and summer is coming--farmer's market season! Â I HAVE to carry a bag with me at all time in case I pull off for a roadside corn saleÂ emergency.


 I thought only I had those kind of emergencies! Lol


----------



## kayrahmarie (Apr 7, 2014)

I saw snapea crisps at my local Costco here in Monterey, CA! I didn't enjoy them as much as you guys do but I kept telling myself that I wish I had an unlimited amount of money so I can send some to my MUT friends!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TheNewMrsRivers (Apr 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The bf and I went to Whole PayCheck this weekend to get ...beer and cookies, Game of Thrones beer, specifically and while he was busy picking out dragon beer I wandered to the bakery and started stuffing cookies in a bag. We bought nothing remotely healthy.
We had that dragon beer too. It was alright. We love the mexican wedding cookies (we call them cocaine cookies because you look so guilty after eating them). 

I'd say the first item I usually use out of PS boxes is the food...them move on the most expensive item.


----------



## Dayo Steph (Apr 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JenMiele78* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am in MA and there is a Wegmans in  Northborough, MA. It's huge!
OMG, I grew up in Rochester, NY, original home of Weggies. I miss that place so much. There's nothing like it in Chicago. (Although to keep it on topic, I can get snap pea crisps at Trader Joes, if you have one near you).


----------



## ladyroses (Apr 7, 2014)

WOW. Nothing happening on any of the boxes I have ordered. The LE box: NOTHING.  The monthly box: NOTHING.  The 1/2 off box: NOTHING. What??? Is Popsugar asleep in California?


----------



## Alicia Loves (Apr 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofserendip* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Did anyone figure out whether the subscription is actually renewing at $20 a month if you used the half-off code? That would be amazing!

I doubt it but my April sub renewed for $32 after using the March10 code for the March box. I'm not sure if that was a mistake or not.


----------



## afwife8405 (Apr 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ladyroses* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  WOW. Nothing happening on any of the boxes I have ordered. The LE box: NOTHING.  The monthly box: NOTHING.  The 1/2 off box: NOTHING. What??? Is Popsugar asleep in California? 
Same here.  Not happy at all! They will have had my money for over 2 months by the time I get the resort box. I ordered the April box on March 26th.


----------



## kayrahmarie (Apr 7, 2014)

> Same here.Â  Not happy at all! They will have had my money for over 2 months by the time I get the resort box. I ordered the April box on March 26th.


 I ordered the April box in February   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I paid for a six month sub, still no movement for me either.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Apr 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kayrahmarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I ordered the April box in February




I paid for a six month sub, still no movement for me either.
I ordered in Feb too. I really don't think this is late (imho).  In fact, the 7th is quite early. I have been getting these boxes for well over a year now and this would be considered early to have notices already.  Feel like there is a bit of a build up in the community so wanted to offer a little balance to it, if it helps any.


----------



## naturalactions (Apr 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mishmish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I ordered in Feb too. I really don't think this is late (imho).  In fact, the 7th is quite early. I have been getting these boxes for well over a year now and this would be considered early to have notices already.  Feel like there is a bit of a build up in the community so wanted to offer a little balance to it, if it helps any.   
Agreed. I have had the sub for a year and have gotten shipping notices as early as the 5th and as late as the 19th.


----------



## dawn767 (Apr 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dawn767* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I know what I'm doing in the morning  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ... *plans fastest route to Trader Joe's* lol

Quote: Originally Posted by *dawn767* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I know what I'm doing in the morning  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ... *plans fastest route to Trader Joe's* lol


Quote: Originally Posted by *rockhoundluna* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I wish I had a Trader Joes or anywhere that sold these really. I DO have a local grocery that sells something like the pea puffs (I call them that in my head lol) in the International section. They are an Asian product and cost $2.59 for a tiny bag. Yes, if you were wondering, I pay it. Every time. LOL!

Re: this month's box. I. Can't. WAIT!





Look what I got from Trader Joe's today lol. They are delicious. They were 3 bags, but I ate one on the way home hahaha.


----------



## ladyroses (Apr 7, 2014)

I just sent an e-mail, we will see what happens:

 Can you please tell me when our Resort Boxes are shipping? They were suppost to ship March 31st, but I received an email saying sorry for the delay, but will ship today April 7th. It's 5:00 pm in Calif &amp; no e-mail with the tracking # yet. Many ladies have already received their boxes. We all paid the same, why were some shipped before they were all ready. Also, some ladies have RECEIVED their April boxes &amp; others have tracking #, When are both of my April boxes shipping?  Please let me know what is going on, Looking forward to hearning from you, Christy


----------



## Mrs30009 (Apr 7, 2014)

My yearly subscription box has shipped

My $10 off code box has shipped.

The two 50% off boxes have not shipped.

I was thinking the two boxes shipped because they were previous subscriptions.  But, I see others with several month subscriptions are still waiting for their shipping notices.

(Hi my name is Michelle and I am a Popsugar Addict...I blame this horrible winter.  But, my family and friends will thank me.)


----------



## RenoFab (Apr 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ladyroses* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just sent an e-mail, we will see what happens:

 Can you please tell me when our Resort Boxes are shipping? They were suppost to ship March 31st, but I received an email saying sorry for the delay, but will ship today April 7th. It's 5:00 pm in Calif &amp; no e-mail with the tracking # yet. Many ladies have already received their boxes. We all paid the same, why were some shipped before they were all ready. Also, some ladies have RECEIVED their April boxes &amp; others have tracking #, When are both of my April boxes shipping?  Please let me know what is going on, Looking forward to hearning from you, Christy
I also have no tracking (even back door method) on either my regular monthly sub or the LE box. I have not written an email, but will await to see what response you receive. Both of mine say Processing....


----------



## Baublesntreats (Apr 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Mrs30009* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My yearly subscription box has shipped

My $10 off code box has shipped.

The two 50% off boxes have not shipped.

I was thinking the two boxes shipped because they were previous subscriptions.  But, I see others with several month subscriptions are still waiting for their shipping notices.

(Hi my name is Michelle and I am a Popsugar Addict...I blame this horrible winter.  But, my family and friends will thank me.)
I just got a shipping notice for my April box, which I bought using the $10 off code.  I also ordered a gift box with the $20 off code, but I haven't heard anything about that one yet.  My April box is coming from NY and will probably get to me by the end of the week.  My LE box left CA on 3/31 and is finally in my state, so I should have it Wednesday or Thursday.  It's going to be a good week!


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Baublesntreats* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just got a shipping notice for my April box, which I bought using the $10 off code.  I also ordered a gift box with the $20 off code, but I haven't heard anything about that one yet.  My April box is coming from NY and will probably get to me by the end of the week.  My LE box left CA on 3/31 and is finally in my state, so I should have it Wednesday or Thursday.  It's going to be a good week!

Same for me on my regular PSMH boxes. Bought one with the $10 off code at the very end of March and got a shipping notification today. The second one that I got with the 50% off code hasn't shipped yet, but I did just order that one last week. I'm just so thrilled about the boxes this month that I cannot wait to get them, whenever they arrive! Pop Sugar is notorious for incredibly slow and painful shipping, so I'm going to try and forget about it and have it be a surprise when it shows up lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dayzeek (Apr 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mishmish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I LOVE my Cynthia Rowley bag. Use it all the time. Looks more sophisticated carrying it (IMHO). This seems better for carrying lots of items. The other is small when you don't have much in it. And expands when you so. Think they have different purposes. I'm still thrilled with that bag.
Okay, so this is crazy, but any idea if we can wash these? I got two, and one of them is the white/pink/blue painted canvas-y bag which I ended up loving. However, I've kind of roughed it up recently and I really want to clean it but I have a terrible feeling it may ruin it. Thoughts?


----------



## boxesandboxes (Apr 7, 2014)

Originally Posted by *mishmish* 




I LOVE my Cynthia Rowley bag. Use it all the time. Looks more sophisticated carrying it (IMHO). This seems better for carrying lots of items. The other is small when you don't have much in it. And expands when you so. Think they have different purposes. I'm still thrilled with that bag.
Okay, so this is crazy, but any idea if we can wash these? I got two, and one of them is the white/pink/blue painted canvas-y bag which I ended up loving. However, I've kind of roughed it up recently and I really want to clean it but I have a terrible feeling it may ruin it. Thoughts?

&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;

I dont know.  My Cynthia Vincent bag came in silk.  I actually got two of them (one is up on ebay) - the style I posted above.  I think some people's bags were more durable cotton.  I would be more hesitant to wash the silk ones - but the cotton ones seem more suitable for a washing (I would dry clean the silk ones).


----------



## ikecarus (Apr 7, 2014)

Still no shipping notification on the $10 off box I ordered on March 18.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hopefully tomorrow!


----------



## smartinoff (Apr 7, 2014)

I have no tracking by reference on my 3 month sub (2nd box) or on the 3 gift boxes I got with the half off code. I'm not too worried though, usually by the 7th I'd be lucky to see a spoiler and I don't usually get my boxes (I'm in West Texas) until the middle of the month. I feel antsy this month because I know how much I want all the stuff in the box lol The weird thing with the 50% off code was that it let me use it 3 times on the same account, I'm afraid they're regretting that code now. lol


----------



## JenMiele78 (Apr 8, 2014)

Finally got my shipping email for my April Box! I ordered it last month with the $10 off code. It's shipping from NY and I am in MA.


----------



## queenofserendip (Apr 8, 2014)

I should have my box tomorrow or even today if I'm really lucky! It left the facility about 30 minutes away from me at 4:30 a.m. this morning, so then they'll deliver it to my local post office. I live in a small town, so if it gets delivered before the postman goes out for the day, I'll get it today. Otherwise, tomorrow. The funny thing is that my estimated delivery date says Monday 4/14. Like, it's not going to take my post office 7 days to get my box to me. Ha!


----------



## Ashley Deffert (Apr 8, 2014)

I received my tracking number on Friday but it still hasn't updated on where it is since then =(

Actually, it says on the FedEx site that my shipment information was sent to FedEx on Friday. no other updates. I called FedEx and put in my tracking number and they said they received a pickup notification on Friday and to contact the seller for more information. I did email PopSugar, but no reply yet.

Does anyone know what this is all about? My last box didn't do this so I'm not sure what's going on. I sure am disappointed though....


----------



## wendylouwho (Apr 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ashley Deffert* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I received my tracking number on Friday but it still hasn't updated on where it is since then =(

Actually, it says on the FedEx site that my shipment information was sent to FedEx on Friday. no other updates. I called FedEx and put in my tracking number and they said they received a pickup notification on Friday and to contact the seller for more information. I did email PopSugar, but no reply yet.

Does anyone know what this is all about? My last box didn't do this so I'm not sure what's going on. I sure am disappointed though....
Mine is doing the same thing.  I've never had a box just sit there for so long (wherever it is).


----------



## ashleygo (Apr 8, 2014)

My box, left NJ so should be to me tomorrow, but Thursday at the latest. The one I ordered on the  code hasn't shipped yet. I have a birthday coming up on the 13th I was gonna use some gifts for so it looks like I will be snitching them from my regular box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Oh well no big deal just makes me sad I can't use my goodies right away.


----------



## melanie0971 (Apr 8, 2014)

Mine has come and gone from Chicago for its monthly cheese run. I should have it by Thursday!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 8, 2014)

I'm kinda wondering if they're going to honor all the Channel7 code purchases.  

My regular box shipped Friday, I should have it Saturday.


----------



## ashleygo (Apr 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm kinda wondering if they're going to honor all the Channel7 code purchases.  

My regular box shipped Friday, I should have it Saturday.  
I sure hope so, if not there will be a lot of very unhappy people and I think they need as much help as possible right now.


----------



## Antidentite (Apr 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm kinda wondering if they're going to honor all the Channel7 code purchases.  

My regular box shipped Friday, I should have it Saturday.  


I've been charged for both of my boxes with the Channel7 code.  There will probably be insanity if they don't honor everyones.  I'm pretty sure they still haven't sold out for April so they still have boxes to sell.  I'm guessing the company (subscription box specifically) isn't doing too hot...


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Antidentite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

I've been charged for both of my boxes with the Channel7 code.  There will probably be insanity if they don't honor everyones.  I'm pretty sure they still haven't sold out for April so they still have boxes to sell.  I'm guessing the company isn't doing too hot...
I disagree on the company. I think that PopSugar is still an incredibly popular box. I was reading somewhere that they have an actual limit to how many people can subscribe (10,000 for example) because they only get so many samples from the companies that they work with. Since there are no variations in their boxes, their subscriber base has to be smaller than a company like Birchbox.

I think they were struggling to find their footing for a bit when they raised the price of the box and then started sending out absolute crap. But I think they're more popular than they've been in a while. If they continue to send out boxes that are as good as March and April, they're going to continue doing well!

Having monthly boxes left over is incredibly typical of PopSugar. That's why they offer new subscribers the option to get a previous box. If there ARE any left of the April box, I can't imagine there are that many. Those things sold like crazy when the 50% off code popped up.


----------



## itsMac (Apr 8, 2014)

Didn't they pull the channel7 50% off code early? I think it stopped working mid-day on Friday (the way it was advertised didn't mention a cut-off time, just a date)...I agree with @MissJexie, I think they're going to have very few April boxes left, especially after that not-so-secret-promo! I'm just happy I secured mine!!

I've only subscribed since December, but the quality has definitely gone up in my opinion! Plus, I successfully did a cancel/resubscribe with a promo code, which made me feel like I was conquering sub boxes (air high five!)....I also scored the Michael Stars wrap I missed out on from ebay...woohoo!


----------



## phanne (Apr 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Antidentite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I've been charged for both of my boxes with the Channel7 code.  There will probably be insanity if they don't honor everyones.  I'm pretty sure they still haven't sold out for April so they still have boxes to sell.  I'm guessing the company isn't doing too hot...

I think the company is fine, I think their customer service is the problem. I'm not happy with them, actually I hate them, but I have really enjoyed the two boxes I have gotten so far, that I can put up with some lackluster customer service to get a good deal. #firstworldproblems


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Apr 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Antidentite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

I've been charged for both of my boxes with the Channel7 code.  There will probably be insanity if they don't honor everyones.  I'm pretty sure they still haven't sold out for April so they still have boxes to sell.  I'm guessing the company isn't doing too hot...
Popsugar is really successful....the boxes are only one thing they do.  They also have a really successful webspace for celebrity gossip and stuff.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rachelshine (Apr 8, 2014)

I'll probably send an email by EOW if I haven't had any updates on my box. It's still in processing mode, I just want solid confirmation that I'll be getting April's box haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Antidentite (Apr 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hitchcockblonde* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Popsugar is really successful....the boxes are only one thing they do.  They also have a really successful webspace for celebrity gossip and stuff.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


You're right, the company does seem to be successful.  I specifically meant the subscription box and I should have put that.  To offer 50% off to me seems like they are trying to draw in more customers, seems like they are struggling a bit.


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *phanne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I think the company is fine, I think their customer service is the problem. I'm not happy with them, actually I hate them, but I have really enjoyed the two boxes I have gotten so far, that I can put up with some lackluster customer service to get a good deal. #firstworldproblems
I'm not sure what kind of issues you've had with their CS, so I can only speak for myself when I say that I think they're excellent. They do take a bit of time to get back to me, but they always do.

My very first month subscriber (December) I had an issue and my box had taken over 2 weeks to arrive. The tracking had just stopped updating. PopSugar immediately sent me out a replacement box priority mail and told me to keep the other box as well when it arrived.

The other issue I had was with the Gorjana jewelry roll from February. Mine came with broken zippers (as many others did) and they sent my replacement to the address of the person I gifted a box to, and not me. They had run out of jewelry rolls, so they offered me any item from a past box. I chose the Michael Stars Wrap from November and it was immediately shipped out to me.

I think they have gone out of their way to make sure they make it right when they've made a mistake, at least for me. I know people have had issues with the Limited Edition boxes this month, but so far, with the regular boxes, I've been pretty happy with their CS.


----------



## stephstrong (Apr 8, 2014)

> I think the company is fine, I think their customer service is the problem. I'm not happy with them, actually I hate them, but I have really enjoyed the two boxes I have gotten so far, that I can put up with some lackluster customer service to get a good deal. #firstworldproblems


 I agree. They replaced damaged items in my NM box but I wouldn't say that is excellent just standard. I have seen them tell others who have issues with items "sorry hope you enjoy the rest of the box." The main issue for me with their CS is that they don't have a phone number only email. Since there is no confirmation page on their site it's easy to accidentally make a purchase I accidentally ordered a new sub once when I went to upgrade and I didn't hear back from them for a few days. When it comes to money and billing I want to be able to talk to an actual person, it can be difficult to communicate thru email.


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Apr 8, 2014)

I continue to love Popsugar. Popsugar does multiple things from Fashion, living, TV, Fitness! They do so much more than the boxes. I also think the Subscriber Box portion is dining fine. I think they had a fall back in nov-Dec when the price went up, but I think they are regaining their strength and I know their curation has gotten so much better the past few months. I look forward to the coming months in seeing what Popsugar will bring to us. I think we need to give then the chance and not hold the first few months of the year against them forever. They will never recover unless we are gracious enough to allow it. Yes, something held them back, but unstead of sending us out a crappy product, they waited till they got product in that they could send out that we wouldn't complain about. Remember, how everyone reacted when they sent out the jewelry rolls? Well, I am sure they didn't want that to happen again. I sure don't and I'm willing to give them he time to make it right. Quickly about CS, I have NEVER personally had a problem with them. They yes, take a day or two to get back, but hey always do, and they are always more than gracious with me and have replaced or sent me product replacement without so much as a blink of the eye or a bit of rudeness. I can't say enough good about this company.


----------



## phanne (Apr 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
I'm not sure what kind of issues you've had with their CS, so I can only speak for myself when I say that I think they're excellent. They do take a bit of time to get back to me, but they always do.

I think it's all based on the luck of the draw. I had a few separate issues with another sub. The first issue I had, the CSR was condescending and downright rude and in not so many words told me to take my business elsewhere. The second issue I had with the same sub, the CSR was the nicest CSR I have ever had the pleasure to deal with. You win some you lose some.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Apr 8, 2014)

> You're right, the company does seem to be successful. Â I specifically meant the subscription box and I should have put that. Â To offer 50% off to me seems like they are trying to draw in more customers, seems like they are struggling a bit. Â


----------



## boxesandboxes (Apr 8, 2014)

It was a promotion to a specific market - NYC - that went viral, That was in response to the questioning of why they would offer 50% off I'm on mobile so the "quote" didn't work apparently.


----------



## itsMac (Apr 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mishmish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


It was a promotion to a specific market - NYC - that went viral,

That was in response to the questioning of why they would offer 50% off I'm on mobile so the "quote" didn't work apparently.

Which totally explains why they pulled the promo code mid-day on Friday!


----------



## jennm149 (Apr 8, 2014)

Maybe GlossyBox has "spoiled" me, but honestly, I'm at least 10 days away from getting concerned about the shipping.  As long as I get my box (and my mom gets hers) sometime in April, I'm good.

I do have to say that I find it hilarious that a company that has made its mark using the internet didn't realize that there is no such thing as a "local" promo code in this day and age.  If they'd wanted to limit its use to a specific media market, they should have specified it only applied to orders with billing (or shipping) addresses in certain zip codes or in certain states.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Apr 8, 2014)

I personally have found that popsugar has the worst customer service of all the boxes I get . I get about  8 of them currently.   They do not answer  my mail for days . Usually not at all and they do not even bother to have a phone number where you can call them.    They have way to many subscribers to be an email only company.  All this being said I like getting my boxes and its been hard for me to stop getting them.


----------



## camel11 (Apr 8, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *mishmish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


It was a promotion to a specific market - NYC - that went viral,

That was in response to the questioning of why they would offer 50% off I'm on mobile so the "quote" didn't work apparently.


Luckily I'm in the NYC market, so I guess even if they didn't honor it (I'm sure they will), I'd get to use it! YAY.


----------



## AshJs3 (Apr 8, 2014)

I honestly do not expect to get my 50% off box anytime soon. It will probably ship next week and I totally expected that. Same with Birchbox. If you sign up after or even on the first, it's going to be a while.


----------



## northwest22 (Apr 8, 2014)

Once again stellar service from PS... I wrote them a quick email because my account shows May as my next ship box and my April box has not yet shipped (can't track etc.) So was very nice and clear about all that (shortening it here for you all.) Just asked them to confirm that my April box would be shipped. (My sister's hasn't shipped yet and her next box to ship still shows as April which is why I was concerned.) Anyway, two days later I get an email confirming the end date of my annual subscription. It literally did not address my question in any way. It's like the didn't even read it. It makes me so mad because I have to write back and be like "you guys didn't even read my email..." I think I've said before on this forum that their customer service almost eggs you in to being dissatisfied even if you aren't. I was so chill at first and now I feel so frustrated that it's turning into a thing. Now I have to write back and make it seem like and argument to get a simple answer.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Great product, but why do they care so little for service? They don't even fully read the short messages we send?


----------



## ashleygo (Apr 8, 2014)

The last time they had 50% code it was for a specific market (readers of a mens website where it was advertised as a gift for your wife/girlfriend) and they still fufilled the order. Last time people complained the code doesn't work it was because it was only valid for a certain amount of uses (per popsugar).


----------



## camel11 (Apr 8, 2014)

If you used the 50% off code, you shouldn't expect your box will have shipped already. I imagine the boxes are shipped in waves as the orders come in, and I don't expect mine to ship until at least next week....


----------



## smartinoff (Apr 8, 2014)

I only ever had to deal with CS once, when one of my Bodum mugs came broken in a luxury box. They responded in like 3 days and the wait sucked but they immediately sent me a new set of mugs so I can't complain about that. I love psmh, I've been gifting myself subs since their second box and I don't see myself stopping anytime soon lol


----------



## Monica Sue (Apr 8, 2014)

my box shipped later than usual  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> it has been showing up since the 4th when i track it got shipment notification the 5th  but didnt actually ship til today and i wont receive it til the 16th usually my boxes ship the 4th arrive the 10th


----------



## itsMac (Apr 8, 2014)

I've never had to deal with their customer service for a problem, so hopefully if/when I do it's an easy interaction!

I sort of feel like as long as the April box comes in April, I'm happy...sure, I'll probably get "grabby hands" soon, but I figure, as long as I never have shipping issues like I did with Glossybox I'll be ok! (When I ordered in December and didn't receive the January box until the second week of February....yuck and canceled!)


----------



## gingerjenny (Apr 8, 2014)

The waiting is the hardest part!  Has anyone got their box?  On a side note I've been loving the heather belle necklace we got last year at this time.  I didn't like it when we got it but now i love it.  weird huh?? Lol


----------



## Imberis (Apr 8, 2014)

My tracking says "processing" instead of "TBD," so that's something!


----------



## wurly (Apr 8, 2014)

My box just arrived in New Berlin, WI, so I might have it by Thursday. The Fedex site says Friday, but I usually get it a day before they expect.


----------



## katiecoll (Apr 8, 2014)

> My box just arrived in New Berlin, WI, so I might have it by Thursday. The Fedex site says Friday, but I usually get it a day before they expect.


 Hi neighbor! I'm right by you, in Greendale!


----------



## Baublesntreats (Apr 8, 2014)

My box is in my state today, about 15-20 min from me.  I should get it on Thursday, the day after I get my LE box.  I wish I could just drive to the SmartPost site and pick it up!


----------



## Mrs30009 (Apr 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wurly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My box just arrived in New Berlin, WI, so I might have it by Thursday. The Fedex site says Friday, but I usually get it a day before they expect.


Quote: Originally Posted by *katiecoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Hi neighbor! I'm right by you, in Greendale!

Hi fellow Wisconsin ladies!

My 2 boxes arrived in New Berlin too.  It would be nice to get them a day earlier.


----------



## katiecoll (Apr 8, 2014)

> Hi fellow WisconsinÂ ladies! My 2 boxes arrived in New Berlin too. Â It would be nice to get them a day earlier.


 Hello! Mine go through Oak Creek, not new Berlin. Still waiting on it to ship though!


----------



## melanie0971 (Apr 8, 2014)

> Hi fellow WisconsinÂ ladies! My 2 boxes arrived in New Berlin too. Â It would be nice to get them a day earlier.


 I believe Wurly is a Chicago area lady like myself. Our boxes go from Chicago to Wisconsin and then come back to IL I love smart post.


----------



## kayrahmarie (Apr 8, 2014)

Just tracked my stuff by reference and I have two orders showing up... I only ordered one box.


----------



## Mrs30009 (Apr 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *melanie0971* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I believe Wurly is a Chicago area lady like myself. Our boxes go from Chicago to Wisconsin and then come back to IL I love smart post.
Thanks melanie0971.  I do remember seeing posts where the boxes went to WI before going to Chicago.  I live at the border of IL and WI.  I was thinking today that I would go to the highway and stop the Fedex as it passes up to New Berlin.  Yes, gotta love smart post.


----------



## natashaia (Apr 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *smartinoff* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I only ever had to deal with CS once, when one of my Bodum mugs came broken in a luxury box. They responded in like 3 days and the wait sucked but they immediately sent me a new set of mugs so I can't complain about that. I love psmh, I've been gifting myself subs since their second box and I don't see myself stopping anytime soon lol 
Slightly OT, Bodum has a mug on birch box that is great for loose leaf tea. i have been eyeing it, but its out of stock. Do you like your bodum mugs?


----------



## smartinoff (Apr 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *natashaia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Slightly OT, Bodum has a mug on birch box that is great for loose leaf tea. i have been eyeing it, but its out of stock. Do you like your bodum mugs? 
I love love love them! They are perfect for tea and coffee. I don't haven't the loose leave strainer but that would be awesome to have. I am super protective of my mugs, I've been known to take them from visitors at my house just so no one breaks them lol


----------



## camel11 (Apr 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *natashaia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Slightly OT, Bodum has a mug on birch box that is great for loose leaf tea. i have been eyeing it, but its out of stock. Do you like your bodum mugs? 
I have something similar -- http://www.iherb.com/Just-a-Leaf-Organic-Tea-Tea-Infuser-Glass-Tea-Cup-with-Strainer-8-oz-Tea-Glass/47364

At some point, IHerb had this for free + $3 shipping.  It seems the promo is over, but I love this cup! There was minimal sediment and it's so luxurious to drink tea out of it, IMHO.


----------



## Tinystally (Apr 8, 2014)

Im about 45 minutes away from Chicago and my box always goes to Chicago then New Berlin? WI then to me, its strange.


----------



## Saffyra (Apr 8, 2014)

Well CS got back to me today on whether I could still cancel my full priced box.

Since none of my boxes had shipped, they said it was okay and cancelled the box (and subscription which I guess would be normal).

Then I nearly freaked out when I went to my page and saw that MAY was the next box on the sub that I made to get the $20 box.

Except, thankfully, I noticed that the line that says Processing said April...  Panic attack averted!

So, yay!  Popsugar gave me my money back and I still get a great box for $20!  Woo!

Also happy that it says Processing instead of TBD...  That's good right?


----------



## natashaia (Apr 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *camel11* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have something similar -- http://www.iherb.com/Just-a-Leaf-Organic-Tea-Tea-Infuser-Glass-Tea-Cup-with-Strainer-8-oz-Tea-Glass/47364

At some point, IHerb had this for free + $3 shipping.  It seems the promo is over, but I love this cup! There was minimal sediment and it's so luxurious to drink tea out of it, IMHO.
thank you!!!!!!!!


----------



## HD90 (Apr 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Saffyra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Well CS got back to me today on whether I could still cancel my full priced box.

Since none of my boxes had shipped, they said it was okay and cancelled the box (and subscription which I guess would be normal).

Then I nearly freaked out when I went to my page and saw that MAY was the next box on the sub that I made to get the $20 box.

Except, thankfully, I noticed that the line that says Processing said April...  Panic attack averted!

So, yay!  Popsugar gave me my money back and I still get a great box for $20!  Woo!

Also happy that it says Processing instead of TBD...  That's good right?
This is my first time ordering and my account says the same thing. I really hope I'm not gonna get charged for the May box as well because I only wanted the April box for the too faced palette and I'm not interested in getting another box next month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Apr 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *HD90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is my first time ordering and my account says the same thing. I really hope I'm not gonna get charged for the May box as well because I only wanted the April box for the too faced palette and I'm not interested in getting another box next month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I cancel every month after I get my shipping notice.  Then I decide after I see spoilers if I want to sign up again.  You shouldn't have any problem  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ikecarus (Apr 9, 2014)

Yay my box finally shows up when I track by reference!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Should hopefully be here on Saturday!!


----------



## KayEss (Apr 9, 2014)

> I love love love them! They are perfect for tea and coffee. I don't haven't the loose leave strainer but that would be awesome to have. I am super protective of my mugs, I've been known to take them from visitors at my house just so no one breaks them lol


 I had a mug fall from the cupboard above me onto one of my Bodum mugs a couple months ago...then I had TWO broken mugs and I hadn't even dropped anything.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Quite the tragic demise. At least I still have the other Bodum in tact.


----------



## wurly (Apr 9, 2014)

> I believe Wurly is a Chicago area lady like myself. Our boxes go from Chicago to Wisconsin and then come back to IL I love smart post.


You are all so sweet! Anyone going to the Chicago meetup, I think this weekend? There's a thread set up for it already.


----------



## mpatt01 (Apr 9, 2014)

> Slightly OT,Â Bodum has a mug on birch box that is great for loose leaf tea. i have been eyeing it, but its out of stock. Do you like your bodum mugs?Â


 I love the mugs. I dropped and broke one recently. I will be replacing them if I brake the other one. It's great for coffee or tea. I like making fancy coffee drinks in mine. They look so pretty.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Apr 9, 2014)

I can't believe there are so many negative comments in this thread and the resort box thread.  In my experience, PopSugar customer service has always been excellent.  I am amazed whenever they let someone pick out any item from a past box, regardless of price tag, to make up for a product with a minor defect or to help people feel better about missing a discount code - that is so above and beyond what some of my other subs would do (ipsy comes to mind).  I also think these two boxes are AMAZING - definitely some of the best yet.  My favorite part of MUT is that it's usually such a positive place, and I am bummed because all of this negativity is dampening my excitement for the boxes.  It's not that I don't think you are all entitled to your opinion, it's just hard to read because I feel like the anger is disproportionate to what actually happened and because I feel so differently about the boxes (and yes, my resort box was delayed, and yes, I paid full price for the monthly box).


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Apr 9, 2014)

> I can't believe there are so many negative comments in this thread and the resort box thread.Â  In my experience, PopSugar customer service has always been excellent.Â  I amÂ amazed whenever they let someone pick out any item from a past box, regardless of price tag, to make up for a product withÂ a minor defect or to help people feel betterÂ about missing a discount code - that is so above and beyond what some of my other subs would do (ipsy comes to mind).Â  I also think these two boxes are AMAZING - definitely some of the best yet.Â  My favorite part of MUT is that it's usually such a positive place, and I am bummedÂ because all of this negativity is dampening my excitement for the boxes.Â  It's not that I don't think you are all entitled to your opinion, it's just hard to read because I feel like theÂ anger is disproportionate to what actually happened and because I feel so differently about the boxes (and yes, my resort box was delayed, and yes, I paid full price for the monthly box).


 And yes so did I and I am with you dear Laura!


----------



## jesemiaud (Apr 9, 2014)

> I had a mug fall from the cupboard above me onto one of my Bodum mugs a couple months ago...then I had TWO broken mugs and I hadn't even dropped anything.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Quite the tragic demise. At least I still have the other Bodum in tact.


 Last time I checked, Birchbox had those mugs in their store for $5/each. ETA: I see that they are actually out of stock at the moment. :/


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Apr 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Last time I checked, Birchbox had those mugs in their store for $5/each.

ETA: I see that they are actually out of stock at the moment. :/
I am going to stalk BB like crazy - I joined PSMH the month after the box with those mugs and I have always wanted some!!


----------



## Kerryliz (Apr 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lauradiniwilk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I can't believe there are so many negative comments in this thread and the resort box thread.  In my experience, PopSugar customer service has always been excellent.  I am amazed whenever they let someone pick out any item from a past box, regardless of price tag, to make up for a product with a minor defect or to help people feel better about missing a discount code - that is so above and beyond what some of my other subs would do (ipsy comes to mind).  I also think these two boxes are AMAZING - definitely some of the best yet.  My favorite part of MUT is that it's usually such a positive place, and I am bummed because all of this negativity is dampening my excitement for the boxes.  It's not that I don't think you are all entitled to your opinion, it's just hard to read because I feel like the anger is disproportionate to what actually happened and because I feel so differently about the boxes (and yes, my resort box was delayed, and yes, I paid full price for the monthly box).

Omg.. thank you! The last month or so here has honestly gotten ridiculous. Any slight hiccup on PopSugar's end and the torches come out! I think their customer service is fantastic.... They just sent me a new set of Bodum Mugs, a new set of the Dermatologica pre-wash and face wash, and offered to send me something more from a list (I already have all the things they offered so I said not to worry about it) ALL to make up for the broken zipper on my jewelry roll in February!


----------



## lucyla8 (Apr 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lauradiniwilk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am going to stalk BB like crazy - I joined PSMH the month after the box with those mugs and I have always wanted some!!
The mugs are different - not as cute.  The description makes it sound the same though!!  I can take a picture of the 2 side by side when I get home...


----------



## Monica Sue (Apr 9, 2014)

my box just changed again saying it will be delivered the 17th smh email said it shipped the 5th didnt actually ship til the 8th fed ex received info on 4th


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Apr 9, 2014)

> Omg.. thank you! The last month or so here has honestly gotten ridiculous.Â Any slight hiccup on PopSugar's endÂ and the torches come out! I think their customer service is fantastic.... They just sent me a new set of Bodum Mugs, a new set of the Dermatologica pre-wash and face wash, and offered to send me something more from a list (I already have all the things they offered so I said not to worry about it) ALL to make up for the broken zipper on my jewelry roll in February!


 Their CS has been absolutely the best! I have NEVER and I have email them several times had any problems with it!!! They have been always more than gracious and their attitude has always been that too. I have heard so many negatives here on this and the LE Resort thread that it makes me not ever want to come back sometimes due to how down it makes me feel! I thought this forum was suppose to be for ideas, sharing what we got, how-tos and information but lately it seems it has become one big gripe session. I think Popsugar Could send people diamonds and somebody would have something negative to say about it!!!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Apr 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spiritwind10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Their CS has been absolutely the best! I have NEVER and I have email them several times had any problems with it!!! They have been always more than gracious and their attitude has always been that too. I have heard so many negatives here on this and the LE Resort thread that it makes me not ever want to come back sometimes due to how down it makes me feel! I thought this forum was suppose to be for ideas, sharing what we got, how-tos and information but lately it seems it has become one big gripe session. I think Popsugar Could send people diamonds and somebody would have something negative to say about it!!!
Don't leave us!  




  Hopefully everything will get more upbeat soon!  I cannot wait to get my box and have my mother receive hers, she will be so surprised!  She receives one Birchbox a month as her treat to herself, so this will be quite a treat.


----------



## melanie0971 (Apr 9, 2014)

> Thanks melanie0971. Â I do remember seeing posts where the boxes went to WI before going to Chicago. Â I live at the border of IL and WI. Â I was thinking today that I would go to the highway and stop the Fedex as it passes up to New Berlin. Â Yes, gotta love smart post.


 Great idea. I work downtown maybe I could stop them before they leave town! Lol


> Slightly OT,Â Bodum has a mug on birch box that is great for loose leaf tea. i have been eyeing it, but its out of stock. Do you like your bodum mugs?Â


 I have some of the birchbox bodum mugs and the ones from pop sugar. The pop sugar ones are better but the birchbox ones are nice too. The double wall isn't as obvious.


----------



## Snowyowl (Apr 9, 2014)

Mine arrived in Chicago on Monday, went to Wisconsin on Tuesday, and is back in the Chicago area today. I should receive it today or tomorrow at the very latest.


----------



## mvangundy (Apr 9, 2014)

Out for delivery  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

However, I am in the minority that really doesn't care for most of the items.  To the swaps!!!


----------



## melanie0971 (Apr 9, 2014)

> You are all so sweet! Anyone going to the Chicago meetup, I think this weekend? There's a thread set up for it already.


First I've heard of it. I'll have to check for that thread


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Apr 9, 2014)

I think it's hard with any of these surprise boxes because it's impossible to please everyone when they don't know at all what they will be getting. Having said that, I think Popsugar is one of the best at curating great arrangements of things that many people will like. Their customer service is also SO much better than Glossybox for example, which is only $20 cheaper. I am really happy with the box and the CS. But ya know, these forums are some of the only places I can come to find people as into these boxes as I am. If you are bummed about something in your box, someone else here will understand (whereas my friends in real life would just be mainly confused about why I get like 5 subscription boxes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) So I say, vent away  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ashleymk4 (Apr 9, 2014)

I love their customer service. I had a stroke of bad luck there for awhile were I received a broken necklace, then a broken jewelry roll and prior to those I had something spill in one of my boxes and they've always fixed it right away with good solutions. Love them! And love this months box!


----------



## ashleygo (Apr 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mvangundy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Out for delivery  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

However, I am in the minority that really doesn't care for most of the items.  To the swaps!!!
I don't care for a lot of them (I am really only excited for the palatte) , however I think they will make good gifts for some people I know so it works for me.


----------



## rachelnyc (Apr 9, 2014)

Has anyone else has issues with Smartpost? For me, it is excruciatingly slow and I HATE having to rely on the post office--I never even got my box last month! I know I could have gone over to the post office with my fedex tracking number to see if they had any clue what happened to it (since I never even got a missed package slip) but it's always such an ordeal to get there before they close at 5 and then wait in line for a million years that I just never went. Maybe it's because I live in NYC--I have a feeling our post offices are a lot worse than they are elsewhere. Anyway, I'm hoping I actually get my boxes this month--I was already signed up for April, and when I saw the discount code I ordered 2 more....  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Those palettes are going to make awesome gifts, and I can't WAIT to see the tea towels...I'm such a sucker for cute kitchen stuff!


----------



## kgus22 (Apr 9, 2014)

a lady in my swap group got her box already! She gave me permission to post her photos.


----------



## casey anne (Apr 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kgus22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  a lady in my swap group got her box already! She gave me permission to post her photos.









Thanks to you and the lady in your group for posting! Looks great!


----------



## LisaLeah (Apr 9, 2014)

Thank you so much for posting!


----------



## lilpapsgirl (Apr 9, 2014)

So excited to get my boxes!!!


----------



## katiecoll (Apr 9, 2014)

Thanks for posting the pictures! I love that bag!


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *casey anne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Thanks to you and the lady in your group for posting! Looks great!
That bag is so cute!! UGHHH This box is getting me so excited for spring LOL  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Apr 9, 2014)

LOVE the tote!!  I can't wait to see what the variations might be!


----------



## rachelshine (Apr 9, 2014)

Squeal!! I can't wait to get it. 

@Saffyra I just had the same heart attack as you. Saw my account said May, but then looked again and April is still in double processing. At least I now have a tracking processing instead of it being blank. I take that as progress!


----------



## greer (Apr 9, 2014)

Got my box!!! About to open it!!!!


----------



## itsMac (Apr 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *greer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Got my box!!! About to open it!!!!
I love that you are live commenting  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DevinMcWhite (Apr 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monica Sue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I buy them at my regular grocery store and walmart
Yup they are $1.50 at walmart an coupons.com has a $.50 off coupon for them. My daughter LOVES them.


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Apr 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kgus22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  a lady in my swap group got her box already! She gave me permission to post her photos.








Thanks for posting! I love the adorable vintage look of the set. Also looking forward to seeing the variations!


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Apr 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *itsMac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I love that you are live commenting  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Me too! Now I have to keep updating every few minutes. I love seeing all the photos...


----------



## Mrs30009 (Apr 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kgus22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  a lady in my swap group got her box already! She gave me permission to post her photos.








I love that the notebook says "Run the World".  I think the one on the CHANNEL 7 site was purple and said something about New York.  It will be fun to see the variations.

I just checked and my 2 boxes are out for delivery.  Yay!


----------



## greer (Apr 9, 2014)

Here's my box! Love the variety and the items, just some of them aren't for me. I think this is a great box (March's box was AMAZING â€¦ February's made me cry for the $ I spent). This was my last of my three month sub and I think I'll wait to see if any more coupon codes come out but I think this box was a really great deal! (Sorry, I tried to do a spoiler thing â€¦ hope I did it correctly!)



Spoiler


----------



## itsMac (Apr 9, 2014)

Thanks for posting @greer!! Love the close-up of the notebook!


----------



## greenflipflops (Apr 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *greer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here's my box! Love the variety and the items, just some of them aren't for me. I think this is a great box (March's box was AMAZING â€¦ February's made me cry for the $ I spent). This was my last of my three month sub and I think I'll wait to see if any more coupon codes come out but I think this box was a really great deal! (Sorry, I tried to do a spoiler thing â€¦ hope I did it correctly!)



Spoiler



 










































I hope my notebook will have the same words!


----------



## SiriusDreamer (Apr 9, 2014)

AAAHHH I'M SO EXCITED!  I unsubscribed at the end of the year and only just re-subscribed last month, so this will be my first box with my new subscription.

So when I went to track by my reference number (sub number), it gave me two tracking numbers... hmmm.  Did they accidentally send me TWO boxes?

I wouldn't complain!


----------



## Saffyra (Apr 9, 2014)

It all looks good to me!  I wish the tea towels were not quite so... modern?


----------



## greer (Apr 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Saffyra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It all looks good to me!  I wish the tea towels were not quite so... modern?
Yea, I don't like the "Totally" and "Awesome" at all.


----------



## SiriusDreamer (Apr 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *greer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yea, I don't like the "Totally" and "Awesome" at all.
Agreed - the cute prints I saw on their etsy site are much nicer, in my opinion.


----------



## myungsunkim24 (Apr 9, 2014)

Do we think there will be any variations??


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *greer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yea, I don't like the "Totally" and "Awesome" at all.
I was planning to gift the tea towels to my mom for her b-day or mother's day, but I don't think she'd really dig "totally awesome" tea towels.  Oh well, I can still give her the hand soap and give my sister the tea towels for her b-day.


----------



## northwest22 (Apr 9, 2014)

> I can't believe there are so many negative comments in this thread and the resort box thread.Â  In my experience, PopSugar customer service has always been excellent.Â  I amÂ amazed whenever they let someone pick out any item from a past box, regardless of price tag, to make up for a product withÂ a minor defect or to help people feel betterÂ about missing a discount code - that is so above and beyond what some of my other subs would do (ipsy comes to mind).Â  I also think these two boxes are AMAZING - definitely some of the best yet.Â  My favorite part of MUT is that it's usually such a positive place, and I am bummedÂ because all of this negativity is dampening my excitement for the boxes.Â  It's not that I don't think you are all entitled to your opinion, it's just hard to read because I feel like theÂ anger is disproportionate to what actually happened and because I feel so differently about the boxes (and yes, my resort box was delayed, and yes, I paid full price for the monthly box).


 I totally get what you are saying. I love my PS boxes which I've shared many times on this site. But, I've definitely shared my negative experiences too. Personally, I didn't mind the delay in the LE boxes, but I also didn't mind that other people were impacted by it and shared that fact. What was interesting to me was how often those who went to CS were just blown off. And to then myself, on a different matter, be blown off too.. Well I thought it was appropriate to share. I'm sure they have reps who resolve the issue right away, maybe those of us complaining are just not the lucky ones getting those reps. It helps me to see that I'm not the only one who has received less than good service. Many on here threaten to cancel each month because they got Dial soap or drug store candy or whatever and again, though I don't personally feel that way, I respect their feelings. I enjoy reading all the posts good and bad. There have been actual arguments on the PS threads here before where someone angrily defends PS and says we should be grateful etc and then things get escalated. That's all just silly. Threads get off track all the time. The resort box thread had three full pages of posts that literally had nothing to do with PS. Someone had experienced a personally tragedy and many pages were spent supporting her. I think that's absolutely lovely and indicative of the supportive and conversational tone we have on these threads. I personally believe it's okay to vent sometimes with people you feel comfortable with. But, please don't let reading the negative put a damper on your experience of the positive. The bottom line is these boxes are so much fun and are totally awesome. We spend a good chunk of money on them and that buys us weeks of excitement, an entrance ticket into being a part of this group on MUT, and a box of super fun stuff. That's great and I think most of us know it even if we aren't always saying it.


----------



## LindseyJ (Apr 9, 2014)

I love the totally awesome towels! They will go good with my don't panic and remember your towel towel, lol. Now Im even more excited about the box. Yes, I'm a bit of a nerd..


----------



## northwest22 (Apr 9, 2014)

> Yea, I don't like the "Totally" and "Awesome" at all.





> I love the totally awesome towels! They will go good with my don't panic and remember your towel towel, lol. Now Im even more excited about the box. Yes, I'm a bit of a nerd..


 Lol. I need a "remember your towel" towel! I think these towels are very 80s retro. I've seen so many 80s style items on stores, the 80s are definitely making a comeback.


----------



## HD90 (Apr 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SiriusDreamer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  AAAHHH I'M SO EXCITED!  I unsubscribed at the end of the year and only just re-subscribed last month, so this will be my first box with my new subscription.

So when I went to track by my reference number (sub number), it gave me two tracking numbers... hmmm.  Did they accidentally send me TWO boxes?

I wouldn't complain!
Sorry if this has been answered but how do you track by reference number?


----------



## SiriusDreamer (Apr 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *HD90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Sorry if this has been answered but how do you track by reference number? 

You go to https://www.fedex.com/fedextrack/, select "track by reference" on the left side.  Plug in your subscription number in the "enter reference" field.  I just use today's date because it's a general idea.  Make sure you fill out destination country and zip code, and click enter.  If it has shipped, it'll show up!


----------



## Mrs30009 (Apr 9, 2014)

The mail came early today.  I quickly opened the box and the items are the same as posted before.  The bag, the notebook (more of a dark lavender color with the same wording as posted).
Looking at the pink card, the pictures inside show the exact same items in the box so I don't think there will be any variations.  I guess they could pack other colors of the notebooks and other variations in the bag but, I don't think they will.
Can't wait to gift the second box (and the 3rd and 4th that haven't shipped).
 
Love the items!  Even ones that aren't for me I still love the thought behind them.
 
The snack....it might be gone before the rest of the family can try it.


----------



## northwest22 (Apr 9, 2014)

> Omg.. thank you! The last month or so here has honestly gotten ridiculous.Â Any slight hiccup on PopSugar's endÂ and the torches come out! I think their customer service is fantastic.... They just sent me a new set of Bodum Mugs, a new set of the Dermatologica pre-wash and face wash, and offered to send me something more from a list (I already have all the things they offered so I said not to worry about it) ALL to make up for the broken zipper on my jewelry roll in February!


 Wow! That is amazing service. They should have that rep answer all the emails.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wurly (Apr 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rachelnyc* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Has anyone else has issues with Smartpost? For me, it is excruciatingly slow and I HATE having to rely on the post office--I never even got my box last month! I know I could have gone over to the post office with my fedex tracking number to see if they had any clue what happened to it (since I never even got a missed package slip) but it's always such an ordeal to get there before they close at 5 and then wait in line for a million years that I just never went. Maybe it's because I live in NYC--I have a feeling our post offices are a lot worse than they are elsewhere. Anyway, I'm hoping I actually get my boxes this month--I was already signed up for April, and when I saw the discount code I ordered 2 more....






Those palettes are going to make awesome gifts, and I can't WAIT to see the tea towels...I'm such a sucker for cute kitchen stuff!
I am not a giant fan of Smartpost, but I am really a fan of the US postal service. In the Chicago area, I can put a letter  for the Chicago area into the mailbox before today's pickup, and it will usually arrive at the destination tomorrow. 1-day service for 1 stamp! In Canada, they are stopping door-to-door urban deliveries for households, and are having everyone go to these big mailboxes in centralized locations. And, the least expensive stamp is now $1 Canadian. So when I feel like complaining about Smartpost, I remember how bad it could be! It's a little weird because the USPS contracts with FedEx on some overnight deliveries (I discovered this when I saw a FedEx truck picking up stuff at a post office and became curious), so there seems to be some weird reciprocal relationship.


----------



## HD90 (Apr 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SiriusDreamer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
You go to https://www.fedex.com/fedextrack/, select "track by reference" on the left side.  Plug in your subscription number in the "enter reference" field.  I just use today's date because it's a general idea.  Make sure you fill out destination country and zip code, and click enter.  If it has shipped, it'll show up!
Ah, thank you for letting me know! Seems like mine hasn't shipped yet, hopefully I'll get my tracking info soon.


----------



## smartinoff (Apr 9, 2014)

Yay, people are starting to get their boxes! That means mine should be here by the end of next week. That's usually how it works for me anyway. I love that flowery print on the bag, I hope that's the one I get, I'm not very nautical here in landlocked Texas lol


----------



## wisconsinbeth (Apr 9, 2014)

I got my box today as well - love when it ships from NY - incredibly fast delivery.

I don't think there are any variations in this box from looking at the card.  Although, I lucked out with a packing mistake and got 2 sets of the towels!  They must have known I needed them....

I'm very happy with this box!


----------



## stephstrong (Apr 9, 2014)

Ugh not digging the towels, but I love the rest so I guess it's a win!! Ha


----------



## ashleygo (Apr 9, 2014)

So the towels were a bit disappointing to me, but I think I might let my daughter use them for her play kitchen, which still makes them useful for me. I'm getting two boxes so I plan on gifting both soaps for Mother's Day along with one of the palettes and one of the reusable bags. I will keep both notebooks and of course both snacks. Overall not bad.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Apr 9, 2014)

I am a little disappointed by the towel design as well. I bought an extra box for my mom for Mother's Day because she would have used the soap, towels, bag, and the snacks. But now she probably won't use the towels, (well maybe I'll have to gauge her reaction to my box), and she doesn't really wear eyeshadow anymore so I was going to swap/gift/sell that extra one. At the very least she'll be happy because she probably isn't expecting anything for Mother's Day so at least gifting her something will make her day.


----------



## ikecarus (Apr 9, 2014)

I'm in love with that notebook!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I really hope that mine is the same blue color.


----------



## bonita22 (Apr 9, 2014)

I think the box looks great. Definitely worth the $20 I spent on it. I think the towels are really cute. I haven't received a shipping notice but I don't expect it until sometime next week.


----------



## Ashley Deffert (Apr 9, 2014)

Maybe there will be variations in the tea towel set because on the Channel7 spoiler video they displayed different towels... I hope to get something different. Also, if the same style comes in my moms gift box I'm not so sure she will utilize them...

Here's to hoping!


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Apr 9, 2014)

My box finally shipped... wooo hooo!! Thanks to the ladies who posted pics of their boxes. I'm a little disappointed that the tea towels aren't the cute pyrex pattern.. or anything vintage really bit I'll still definitely use them and in my opinion the box is fantastic. I love getting nice stuff for my house that I wouldn't normally purchase for myself. I know that the caldrea soap comes in glass bottles and plastic bottles. Did we figure out if we are getting glass or plastic? Oh and the design of the bag is the sweetest.. Love it!


----------



## myungsunkim24 (Apr 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ashley Deffert* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Maybe there will be variations in the tea towel set because on the Channel7 spoiler video they displayed different towels... I hope to get something different. Also, if the same style comes in my moms gift box I'm not so sure she will utilize them...

Here's to hoping!
I thought they showed the same towels?


----------



## Ashley Deffert (Apr 9, 2014)

You're right, those are the same towels. I must have confused myself before the video came out, there were other postings of different styles it could be. Darn....


----------



## smartinoff (Apr 9, 2014)

I'm getting antsy about my psmh so I added a sub for this month that I can hopefully go spoiler free with (knowing what is in this box so early has me amped up with no where to put my excitement lol). Has anyone tried socialbliss? I gifted myself a month of it.


----------



## jesemiaud (Apr 9, 2014)

> My box finally shipped... wooo hooo!! Thanks to the ladies who posted pics of their boxes. I'm a little disappointed that the tea towels aren't the cute pyrex pattern.. or anything vintage really bit I'll still definitely use them and in my opinion the box is fantastic. I love getting nice stuff for my house that I wouldn't normally purchase for myself. I know that the caldrea soap comes in glass bottles and plastic bottles. Did we figure out if we are getting glass or plastic? Oh and the design of the bag is the sweetest.. Love it!


 the Caldrea soap is in a plastic bottle. I got my box today and very pleased with everything. Same variation as everyone else.


----------



## Kereneko (Apr 9, 2014)

As a person who is a bit nerdy, I LOVE the towels.


----------



## Catsbatsandrats (Apr 9, 2014)

Not to sound silly, but what do I use the towels for? Just for show on a table or hung??  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## katielp (Apr 9, 2014)

> Not to sound silly, but what do I use the towels for? Just for show on a table or hung??  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Thank you for asking the question I was wondering. They don't look absorbent from the picture


----------



## zuribabyyy (Apr 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *katielp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Thank you for asking the question I was wondering. They don't look absorbent from the picture
http://www.babble.com/best-recipes/10-clever-uses-for-a-tea-towel/

Here you go! I did some google-ing!


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 9, 2014)

Tea Towels are used for all kinds of different things in the kitchen, although they were originally used to line a tea tray to absorb small spills  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sunsets (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *northwest22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Wow! That is amazing service. They should have that rep answer all the emails.




What was the rep's name?!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## katielp (Apr 10, 2014)

> http://www.babble.com/best-recipes/10-clever-uses-for-a-tea-towel/ Here you go! I did some google-ing!


 Ahh!! Thank you!


----------



## jbd90 (Apr 10, 2014)

I'm not sure how I feel about this box right now. I have a ton of neutral eyeshadows, but haven't found one I love as much as my Lancome, which is gone. Hopefully the palette will fix that, but otherwise not digging the prints of the towels or shopper. I will have to see once I have it in my hands.


----------



## hazeleyes (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zuribabyyy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  http://www.babble.com/best-recipes/10-clever-uses-for-a-tea-towel/

Here you go! I did some google-ing!

I'm going to have to show this to the hubby. He's from Ireland and we always argue over this. To him, tea towels are for drying dishes ONLY. I piss him off when I clean up spills and stuff with them lol. Now I'll have to work extra hard to remember to not get these cute towels stained!


----------



## northwest22 (Apr 10, 2014)

> What was the rep's name?!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 They never sign their names. They just say "Sincerely Popsugar customer support" or something like that.


----------



## uffda (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Catsbatsandrats* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Not to sound silly, but what do I use the towels for? Just for show on a table or hung??




I was thinking they would be good to keep in a gym bag for workouts, just cause the design is not going to work for my kitchen. They might not be absorbent enough though... We'll see.


----------



## itsMac (Apr 10, 2014)

My little sister's room uses the same blue and green (aka super loud 8 year old room+ a ton of One Direction posters...)...once I actually get the towels in my hands, I might sew them together and make a "totally/awesome" accent pillow for her bedroom couch...totally depends on the fabric! I'll have to feel them out once my box is delivered!


----------



## katielp (Apr 10, 2014)

> My little sister's room uses the same blue and green (aka super loud 8 year old room+ a ton of One Direction posters...)...once I actually get the towels in my hands, I might sew them together and make a "totally/awesome" accent pillow for her bedroom couch...totally depends on the fabric! I'll have to feel them out once my box is delivered!


 That is such a good idea!!


----------



## itsMac (Apr 10, 2014)

Thanks! Hopefully it works out!


----------



## wisconsinbeth (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *itsMac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My little sister's room uses the same blue and green (aka super loud 8 year old room+ a ton of One Direction posters...)...once I actually get the towels in my hands, I might sew them together and make a "totally/awesome" accent pillow for her bedroom couch...totally depends on the fabric! I'll have to feel them out once my box is delivered!

Great idea --- and now I'm considering doing the same thing........i have the towels in hand - and I definately think it would work!!


----------



## itsMac (Apr 10, 2014)

That's awesome! Now I can't wait for my box to be delivered!


----------



## Snowyowl (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kgus22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  a lady in my swap group got her box already! She gave me permission to post her photos.








I got this exact same box. The memo pad is a blue/purple, the bag is cream with peach and mint green flowers, and the tea towels are the totally awesome ones.

I was really hoping for a set of the vintage pyrex dish towels. Even though I was a child of the 80's, the totally awesome ones are a bit too youthful for me and don't fit with my kitchen style. I can't think of anyone to gift them to, so I will keep them as back up dish towels.


----------



## rachelshine (Apr 10, 2014)

I like the 'Totally' and 'Awesome' towels on their own, but they don't really seem to go very well with the box. After looking at the seller's Etsy shop &amp; the rest of the box, something more spring-y would have been a way better match thematically, but oh well!


----------



## CSCS (Apr 10, 2014)

Just got my box (in NYC) and it's great! Not the most exciting box ever but I'll definitely use all of the items and the palette looks awesome.


----------



## pghmom1292 (Apr 10, 2014)

Anyone who ordered with the channel7 code get shipping yet? Mine still isnt showing up with reference tracking


----------



## celticjade (Apr 10, 2014)

> Anyone who ordered with the channel7 code get shipping yet? Mine still isnt showing up with reference tracking


 I have a 6 month subscription and my box hasn't initiated.


----------



## kriscross33 (Apr 10, 2014)

Me too! I have a 6 month subscription and mine hasn't either yet.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Apr 10, 2014)

Got my box today.  Not crazy about it I only like the makeup .. oh well cant win them all


----------



## MichiChan (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sparklesgirlxox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Got my box today.  Not crazy about it I only like the makeup .. oh well cant win them all

I haven't received mine yet (ship it already, PopSugar!!) but from the looks of it the palette will be way too warm for my cool-toned skin. I guess I'll be getting rid of it. I swear I end up getting rid of most of my PS stuff lately:/ I'll put the bag to good use though


----------



## MichiChan (Apr 10, 2014)

I'm not sure if this has been mentioned before, it probably has, but has anyone else noticed that PopSugar repeats a lot of categories of items? For example: soap (Nov/Feb/Apr), bracelets (Oct/Holiday/Dec), eye shadow palettes (Fall/Oct/Apr), note books/planners (Aug/Fall/Holiday/Apr), scarves (Nov/Holiday/Mar), candles (Nov/Mar/Feb)...There are more but you get the idea

Anyway, it's just stuck out to me how many times this has happened since I started subscribing in October. Of course there are only so many types of items they can send though, but I'm hoping that PS will change it up a bit, such as maybe sending us a lipstick palette the next time we get a palette


----------



## katiecoll (Apr 10, 2014)

Channel 7-er over here. Sitll waiting for my box to get out of processing.


----------



## MissKris17 (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *pghmom1292* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Anyone who ordered with the channel7 code get shipping yet? Mine still isnt showing up with reference tracking
nope


----------



## sunsets (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *northwest22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


They never sign their names. They just say "Sincerely Popsugar customer support" or something like that.
I was just teasing.  Sounds like a really generous PS rep, though!


----------



## smartinoff (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MichiChan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm not sure if this has been mentioned before, it probably has, but has anyone else noticed that PopSugar repeats a lot of categories of items? For example: soap (Nov/Feb/Apr), bracelets (Oct/Holiday/Dec), eye shadow palettes (Fall/Oct/Apr), note books/planners (Aug/Fall/Holiday/Apr), scarves (Nov/Holiday/Mar), candles (Nov/Mar/Feb)...There are more but you get the idea

Anyway, it's just stuck out to me how many times this has happened since I started subscribing in October. Of course there are only so many types of items they can send though, but I'm hoping that PS will change it up a bit, such as maybe sending us a lipstick palette the next time we get a palette

Wow, I never looked at it like it was a revolving selection of items, but you are so right! A lipstick palette or a luminizing powder, something other than eyeshadow would be nice. I would also like them to get together with the honest company and send me some cleaning supplies lol


----------



## Saffyra (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *smartinoff* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Wow, I never looked at it like it was a revolving selection of items, but you are so right! A lipstick palette or a luminizing powder, something other than eyeshadow would be nice. I would also like them to get together with the honest company and send me some cleaning supplies lol 

Ooo, I'd love cleaning supplies (wait... does that make me old?).  Especially from the Honest Company!


----------



## Maelynn (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *katiecoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Channel 7-er over here. Sitll waiting for my box to get out of processing.




Same here. I'm really really hoping they won't cancel boxes using that code since I heard the code was for a specific market.


----------



## itsMac (Apr 10, 2014)

yikes...I hope they don't cancel boxes! Even though I'm within the NY region they were reaching out to with the channel7 code, they would be putting their foot in a not-so-nice-place with customers following the Resort Box shipping issue that's going on...


----------



## MissKris17 (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *itsMac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  yikes...I hope they don't cancel boxes! Even though I'm within the NY region they were reaching out to with the channel7 code, they would be putting their foot in a not-so-nice-place with customers following the Resort Box shipping issue that's going on...
I purchased a box using a different code, and then an additional box using Channel7, I haven't received shipping notices for either box.


----------



## itsMac (Apr 10, 2014)

I haven't received my shipping notification yet either @MissKris17, but I also ordered on April 3rd, so I'm sure my box will go out in the last wave of shipments, after annual and consistent monthly members boxes go out! (I had been a consistent monthly member, but tried out my first cancel/resub-with-a-code for April!)

I also think that since there are a lot of unhappy people over on the resort box thread, PS is probably trying to rectify that situation first...I figure it will come eventually, right?!


----------



## Imberis (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Maelynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Same here. I'm really really hoping they won't cancel boxes using that code since I heard the code was for a specific market.


Ditto! I haven't heard anything about my box shipping. It still says "processing" on there.


----------



## RenoFab (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Imberis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

Ditto! I haven't heard anything about my box shipping. It still says "processing" on there.
Mine tooooooo!!!! I have been really good about going spoiler free but am tempted to look around and peak. Arrrrgggghhhhh! So frustrated with no shipping yet.


----------



## smartinoff (Apr 10, 2014)

I haven't gotten shipping notifications for the boxes I bought with the channel7 coupon but I have gotten the followup emails about how the last box in the gift had begun it's journey, so don't let them miss out on the May box. I seriously doubt they'd cancel boxes, but I do think they will ship boxes purchased in this month after they ship the ones that have been subbed for a longer time. There have been times I didn't get my box til the 21st. And I don't know if I've ever gotten shipping notification by the 10th. lol


----------



## Lisa80 (Apr 10, 2014)

I did and it still shows processing


----------



## JaxCarey (Apr 10, 2014)

Review up on BetchBeauty.com

I'm loving the notebook and eyeshadow!


----------



## MichiChan (Apr 10, 2014)

The trail mix has soybeans and corn? SOYBEANS AND CORN?? What kind of trail mix has soybeans and corn?! Lol, can you tell I think it's odd I'll definitely be skipping it since I avoid those two things.

ETA: It's even more surprising since those two things are pretty common allergens these days too. Just surprised with the choice


----------



## MoiSurtout (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MichiChan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  ETA: It's even more surprising since those two things are pretty common allergens these days too. Just surprised with the choice

Don't forget the almonds. I think they're just trying to hit everybody's allergies all at once.


----------



## MichiChan (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MoiSurtout* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Don't forget the almonds. I think they're just trying to hit everybody's allergies all at once. 

Oh yeah, good call, I always forget about almonds not agreeing with some people. Why doesn't PS just mix some big 'ol peanuts in there while they're at it too? Sheesh


----------



## MichiChan (Apr 10, 2014)

Also, as an aside, I was just on PS's Facebook page and holy smokes it's a mess with the shipping of the Resort Boxes! There's comment after comment about it and people are really angry. It sounds lie PS really dropped the ball!


----------



## SiriusDreamer (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MichiChan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Also, as an aside, I was just on PS's Facebook page and holy smokes it's a mess with the shipping of the Resort Boxes! There's comment after comment about it and people are really angry. It sounds lie PS really dropped the ball!

Wow, I just checked it out and you're right, it's a real mess!  I get that people are upset and want refunds, but personally I feel like.. hey, I'll take your box if you don't want it!  I e-mailed popsugar a few weeks ago asking if they had any resort boxes available still for purchase, and no luck.  Honestly, though, I think that they have limited control over how many products they receive from the companies they're working with, and their customers would be a lot more upset if they received their boxes without all the products.


----------



## itsMac (Apr 10, 2014)

@SiriusDreamer...the resort box thread on MUT has some people that are looking to get rid of their boxes when they arrive...I'm sure you could find some one who would sell it to you!


----------



## MichiChan (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SiriusDreamer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Wow, I just checked it out and you're right, it's a real mess!  I get that people are upset and want refunds, but personally I feel like.. hey, I'll take your box if you don't want it!  I e-mailed popsugar a few weeks ago asking if they had any resort boxes available still for purchase, and no luck.  Honestly, though, I think that they have limited control over how many products they receive from the companies they're working with, and their customers would be a lot more upset if they received their boxes without all the products.

Yeah, the replies fro PS make it sound like they were out of some of the items for the boxes. If you contact some of the people on FB I'm sure they'd be willing to sell you a box. Or as @itsMac said!


----------



## smartinoff (Apr 10, 2014)

Holy moly the resort people are MAD! I would have loved to get a resort box but now that I see what's in it, I don't know that I would pay the $100. I think one of the things I "pay" for most is the thrill of the surprise. Even though I barely even try to go spoiler free, I really like being on MUT talking and getting excited about things. I really hope everyone getting the regular monthly box isn't being semi-punished with delays because of resort box delays. I bet it's no fun to be working at psmh right now.


----------



## MichiChan (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *smartinoff* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Holy moly the resort people are MAD! I would have loved to get a resort box but now that I see what's in it, I don't know that I would pay the $100. I think one of the things I "pay" for most is the thrill of the surprise. Even though I barely even try to go spoiler free, I really like being on MUT talking and getting excited about things. I really hope everyone getting the regular monthly box isn't being semi-punished with delays because of resort box delays. I bet it's no fun to be working at psmh right now. 

No kidding. I'm just waiting for the pitchforks and torches to come out! But seriously though, I'd be mad too since I'm a little miffed that my April box is shipping a tiny bit late, lol.

Once I saw the contents of the Resort Box I was okay with passing on it. I figure it'll make up for me likely splurging on the next LE box from PS Splurge, skip, splurge...


----------



## smartinoff (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MichiChan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
No kidding. I'm just waiting for the pitchforks and torches to come out! But seriously though, I'd be mad too since I'm a little miffed that my April box is shipping a tiny bit late, lol.

Once I saw the contents of the Resort Box I was okay with passing on it. I figure it'll make up for me likely splurging on the next LE box from PS Splurge, skip, splurge...

I'd probably be mad too if I wasn't always like the last person to get my boxes lol Usually by the time I get mine people have completely abandoned the thread on here lol 90% of my psmh excitement is lived out vicariously, then I get my box and I'm like meh...what's next. lol Like this month, I am most excited about that journal and towels (I love towels). I am terrible at putting makeup on and have Naked1 and Naked3 palettes sitting all sad on my vanity but the initial excitement about the palette got me all pumped up so I ended up buying gifts for my sisters, who won't worry about the shipping like I will lol I wish psmh gave an option for faster shipping, I think that would solve a lot of their customer issues.


----------



## Kittylasmu (Apr 10, 2014)

I REALLY want this box and the website says my address isn't correct! Mind you--I am just resubbing after having cancelled last month.

WHY?! And no answer yet from PS and I've emailed them and sent them a message on FB--I'm scared it will sell out and I will be sad.

Anyone else having this problem?


----------



## myungsunkim24 (Apr 10, 2014)

I am still waiting for my box...kind of irked, because I'm moving and they told me to keep it to my old address. But if it hasn't shipped out yet...well...


----------



## feisty1 (Apr 10, 2014)

> I am still waiting for my box...kind of irked, because I'm moving and they told me to keep it to my old address. But if it hasn't shipped out yet...well...


 I would have it held at post office. I ordered the LE box for my vacation and was delayed. I didn't want it outside all week so I had it held at post office.


----------



## greer (Apr 10, 2014)

Is it terrible that I'm secretly glad so many people are upset with PopSugar at the moment (WHOA Facebook page!)? My thinking is that maybe this will make them make May's regular box AH-MAZING to try and get people back â€¦ that's terrible, I know (cuz I would be PISSED if my box was as delayed as some were).


----------



## myungsunkim24 (Apr 10, 2014)

I don't even know how to do that...:S Probably too late now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ashleygo (Apr 10, 2014)

> Is it terrible that I'm secretly glad so many people are upset with PopSugar at the moment (WHOA Facebook page!)?Â My thinking is that maybe this will make them make May's regular box AH-MAZING to try and get people back â€¦ that's terrible, I know (cuz I would be PISSED if my box was as delayed as some were).Â


 Yeah I think it's too late for them to change the may box because people are mad. They probably have the items planned out for months. Maybe thought it will create some amazing coupon code.


----------



## feisty1 (Apr 10, 2014)

Judging from their Facebook page, they just might need to and release a great spoiler or two! I love spoilers!


----------



## feisty1 (Apr 10, 2014)

> I don't even know how to do that...:S Probably too late now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â


 If you go to your post office and ask them for a hold mail form and explain it they will hold it. I didn't have much notice. However, it looks like I'll be back from trip before my box actually gets to me now. Lol


----------



## myungsunkim24 (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *feisty1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


If you go to your post office and ask them for a hold mail form and explain it they will hold it. I didn't have much notice. However, it looks like I'll be back from trip before my box actually gets to me now. Lol
Thanks! I may try to do that...however, I noticed my last box was shipped via Fed Ex? I am having all my mail forwarded to my new address starting April 12th as we move the 16th. So confused, haha!


----------



## azqt7 (Apr 10, 2014)

I'm kinda annoyed that my Resort box just shipped yesterday and I still have yet to receive tracking on aprils box. Fail on Popsugar


----------



## afwife8405 (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SiriusDreamer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Wow, I just checked it out and you're right, it's a real mess!  I get that people are upset and want refunds, but personally I feel like.. hey, I'll take your box if you don't want it!  I e-mailed popsugar a few weeks ago asking if they had any resort boxes available still for purchase, and no luck.  Honestly, though, I think that they have limited control over how many products they receive from the companies they're working with, and their customers would be a lot more upset if they received their boxes without all the products.
I'm not sure why someone would be more upset to get most of their box and have one item delayed rather than receive absolutely nothing for an indefinite amount of time. My resort box has yet to ship, I am now getting a refund and have cancelled my monthly sub because they violated the terms of the sale and FTC consumer protections. They aren't allowed to do what they are doing, period.

On a happier note, my April, and final, box should be delivered tomorrow.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Baublesntreats (Apr 10, 2014)

I got my box today!

I totally do not need another eyeshadow palette, but I like this one a lot, so I'll definitely be using it.  The print on the bag is very cute, and the bag is a nice size.  I love how it folds up into the little pouch, and I love the fact that the pouch actually unzips to become part of the bag so it's not something extra to carry.  The notebook isn't too exciting to me, but I'll use it.  I like the scent of the hand soap and will use it as soon as I use up my current bottle.  The tea towels are fine.  I wish they had some kind of pattern instead of the words, but I can always use them in the kitchen.  I'm looking forward to trying the trail mix and will probably take it to work tomorrow.  

I have to say that I wasn't amazed by this box, but I do like all of it.  Maybe that's better than loving one or two items and not using the rest of the box, which is what tends to happen to me with subs.  I was debating whether or not to keep my PS subscription, but after this box, I'm in for at least another couple of months.


----------



## feisty1 (Apr 10, 2014)

> Thanks! I may try to do that...however, I noticed my last box was shipped via Fed Ex? I am having all my mail forwarded to my new address starting April 12th as we move the 16th. So confused, haha!


 Because it's fedex slow post it gets delivered to your post office first. Than the post office delivers it to you. Instead of delivering it to you they will hold it there for pick up. Hope that helps


----------



## Mary Mullikin (Apr 10, 2014)

Okay this is a little OT, but does/has anybody ever see someone out randomly, obviously wearing something from a sub box, and you just want to go up to them and chat about how much they love/hate/whatever that sub. box. I saw someone the other day with the scarf from March's box, and I SOO wanted to go chat and make a new friend...but alas, I didn't.... Is that weird? would that be weird?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shauna999 (Apr 10, 2014)

The resort box thread is filled with mad ladies right



> I don't even know how to do that...:S Probably too late now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â


 It's totally not too late- you can either go to the PO &amp; fill out the postcard or I think you may be able to do it online- not sure about online but a possibility  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. I use to hold my mail all the time- super easy &amp; painless!!


----------



## lovepink (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Mary Mullikin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Okay this is a little OT, but does/has anybody ever see someone out randomly, obviously wearing something from a sub box, and you just want to go up to them and chat about how much they love/hate/whatever that sub. box. I saw someone the other day with the scarf from March's box, and I SOO wanted to go chat and make a new friend...but alas, I didn't.... Is that weird? would that be weird?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I don't think it is weird, and I would have tried to talk to them! Lol.  But I am from the midwest and we are known to be friendly and talk to random strangers (Not saying people from other parts of the country do not do that) but it happens A LOT in the midwest.  It was one of the hardest things for me to get used to living in the west.

On the subject of PS box I have no shipping info and tried the trick but still nothing.  I only ordered on the 3rd so I am expecting to be last.  Just hope I get a box.  I checked out the PS resort thread (lots of unhappy campers) and am worried they may have oversold this box.  This is my first PS box so I have no clue what to expect from them!  I had GB for a year and know they ship super slow and super late so I am practicing patience!


----------



## itsMac (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Mary Mullikin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Okay this is a little OT, but does/has anybody ever see someone out randomly, obviously wearing something from a sub box, and you just want to go up to them and chat about how much they love/hate/whatever that sub. box. I saw someone the other day with the scarf from March's box, and I SOO wanted to go chat and make a new friend...but alas, I didn't.... Is that weird? would that be weird?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I absolutely saw someone in NYC wearing the March scarf...aaaand I had it on, too! We sort of did this super-bro head nod thing....very casual lol


----------



## smartinoff (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Mary Mullikin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Okay this is a little OT, but does/has anybody ever see someone out randomly, obviously wearing something from a sub box, and you just want to go up to them and chat about how much they love/hate/whatever that sub. box. I saw someone the other day with the scarf from March's box, and I SOO wanted to go chat and make a new friend...but alas, I didn't.... Is that weird? would that be weird?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I don't think I'd be able to refrain myself from talking to them! Also, if someone noticed something on me from a sub, I'd love to be approached about it! I sadly have more to say about subscription boxes than just about anything else. Usually, I get "You've got your hands full." from strangers when they see my four kids, I'd love to talk accessories lol


----------



## feisty1 (Apr 10, 2014)

Michigan girl here and I talk to random strangers about items I see that I like all the time. I have had people ask me about the tassel necklace at least twice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have yet to see anyone with any items from a box I subscribe too yet but I if I did I would so talk to them. I would want to know if they are as crazy obsessed with subs as I am ðŸ˜œ


----------



## MichiChan (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *smartinoff* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I'd probably be mad too if I wasn't always like the last person to get my boxes lol Usually by the time I get mine people have completely abandoned the thread on here lol 90% of my psmh excitement is lived out vicariously, then I get my box and I'm like meh...what's next. lol Like this month, I am most excited about that journal and towels (I love towels). I am terrible at putting makeup on and have Naked1 and Naked3 palettes sitting all sad on my vanity but the initial excitement about the palette got me all pumped up so I ended up buying gifts for my sisters, who won't worry about the shipping like I will lol I wish psmh gave an option for faster shipping, I think that would solve a lot of their customer issues. 

Haha, that's like me too! I pick up my box from the States (from Canada), so by the time I get to the post office everyone's already moved onto talking about next month's box so the fun is kind of lessened for me. Yeah, different shipping options would be nice. Or switching shipping companies too since a lot of people seem to have troubles with Smart Post.

Quote: Originally Posted by *greer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Is it terrible that I'm secretly glad so many people are upset with PopSugar at the moment (WHOA Facebook page!)? My thinking is that maybe this will make them make May's regular box AH-MAZING to try and get people back â€¦ that's terrible, I know (cuz I would be PISSED if my box was as delayed as some were). 

All they'll do is put out ANOTHER 50% off code that those of us stuck in a year-long subscription can't take part in......Is my bitterness showing^_^'? Hehehe.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 10, 2014)

Can we please not talk about the resort box here, that thread is so insane I had to unsubscribe and stop reading. It makes me sad and mad and crazy. Particularly because I wanted to buy one if those boxes, oh well. This is a much happier place! Especially since I got my box 2 days early whoohoo! The trail mix was meh, I picked out the almonds and cranberries and let bf have the rest. The rest of the box was sooo good! I can't wait to try the palette.


----------



## polarama (Apr 10, 2014)

> Okay this is a little OT, but does/has anybody ever see someone out randomly, obviously wearing something from a sub box, and you just want to go up to them and chat about how much they love/hate/whatever that sub. box. I saw someone the other day with the scarf from March's box, and I SOO wanted to go chat and make a new friend...but alas, I didn't.... Is that weird? would that be weird?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 This happened to me recently--I was wearing the horseshoe necklace and a woman in my running group asked me if it was from PS. We both had a binding moment discussing the boxes we've gotten. I didn't think it was weird at all!


----------



## itsMac (Apr 10, 2014)

Agreed @Ann Tucci!


----------



## Maelynn (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Mary Mullikin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Okay this is a little OT, but does/has anybody ever see someone out randomly, obviously wearing something from a sub box, and you just want to go up to them and chat about how much they love/hate/whatever that sub. box. I saw someone the other day with the scarf from March's box, and I SOO wanted to go chat and make a new friend...but alas, I didn't.... Is that weird? would that be weird?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
You should have totally talked to that person! You never know, he/she might be someone local you can swap with.


----------



## Mary Mullikin (Apr 10, 2014)

Yea, she was across the parking lot, so it may have been a little crazy if i ran at her while she was getting in her car yelling... "OH MY GOD POP SUGAR FRIEND!!!!" But, if I ever see someone again, I am definitely making a new friend!

But if all else fails... at least I know I can come here, and nobody will judge me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Mary Mullikin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yea, she was across the parking lot, so it may have been a little crazy if i ran at her while she was getting in her car yelling... "OH MY GOD POP SUGAR FRIEND!!!!" But, if I ever see someone again, I am definitely making a new friend!

But if all else fails... at least I know I can come here, and nobody will judge me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Thats hilarious!

I'm not gonna lie, if someone did that to me, I would love it!  It'd be like in-person forums  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## smartinoff (Apr 10, 2014)

Originally Posted by *Mary Mullikin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yea, she was across the parking lot, so it may have been a little crazy if i ran at her while she was getting in her car yelling... "OH MY GOD POP SUGAR FRIEND!!!!" But, if I ever see someone again, I am definitely making a new friend!

But if all else fails... at least I know I can come here, and nobody will judge me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
OMG, if someone yelled "Popsugar friend" at me from across the parking lot, I think we'd have to become besties. lol I'm totally going to quote you if I see someone and how awesome would it be if it was someone from MUT?!


----------



## aweheck (Apr 10, 2014)

> The trail mix has soybeans and corn? SOYBEANS AND CORN?? What kind of trail mix has soybeans and corn?! Lol, can you tell I think it's odd I'll definitely be skipping it since I avoid those two things. ETA: It's even more surprising since those two things are pretty common allergens these days too. Just surprised with the choice


 Totally agree! Can you say GMO's!


----------



## MichiChan (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *aweheck* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Totally agree! Can you say GMO's!

Exaaaaaactly!! No thank you!


----------



## Mary Mullikin (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *smartinoff* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OMG, if someone yelled "Popsugar friend" at me from across the parking lot, I think we'd have to become besties. lol I'm totally going to quote you if I see someone and how awesome would it be if it was someone from MUT?! 


i had to.....


----------



## smartinoff (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Mary Mullikin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

i had to.....




I LOVE IT!


----------



## lovepink (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Can we pleas not talk about the resort box here, that thread is so insane I had to unsubscribe and stop reading. It makes me sad and mad and crazy. Particularly because I wanted to buy one if those boxes, oh well.
This is a much happier place!
Especially since I got my box 2 days early whoohoo!
The trail mix was meh, I picked out the almonds and cranberries and let bf have the rest.
The rest of the box was sooo good! I can't wait to try the palette.
Congrats on getting your box early!  I will probably try and pawn the trail mix off on coworkers as my husband has a nut sensitivity (is there a way to make that sound less pervy?)


----------



## katyrn (Apr 11, 2014)

I was on a boat to Alcatraz wearing the March scarf and I saw a girl with the horseshoe necklace on... I kind of wanted to say something but didn't. My family already thinks I'm over the top on the whole subscription box thing.


----------



## skyflower (Apr 11, 2014)

Female engineer here and I work with a bunch of dudes. I would love it if one of the few ladies there had subscription boxes to identify with! To sound completely lame, it would be a great ice breaker.


----------



## kayrahmarie (Apr 11, 2014)

> Female engineer here and I work with a bunch of dudes. I would love it if one of the few ladies there had subscription boxes to identify with! To sound completely lame, it would be a great ice breaker.


 IM STUDYING COMPUTER SCIENCE. Out of all my classes, maybe one or two other women. All my friends from school are men since it is such a male dominated field! Let's be best friends!


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 11, 2014)

Ugh NatureBox seriously just needs to stop.

I subscribed to their service for 2 months and it was a nightmare of rancid pumpkin seeds (they literally smelled like fish food even though the expiration date hadn't passed) Stale EVERYTHING, expired snacks...you name it.

I e-mailed them about all the disgusting things that were wrong with my box and rather than being CONCERNED about the expired food and rancid seeds, they were just like, "ok do you want new snacks or a refund?" Absolutely no concern at all, or even just to say, "we're so sorry you had that experience that is not a normal occurrance for our snacks!"

So I asked for a refund. I see that they removed $20 from my account (on top of what I already paid), and then put it back in. Like...no. That's not a refund. That's you taking my money and giving it right back to me. So I contacted them and lost my mind and they finally refunded me.

Months and months later, the CEO contacted me and all but begged me to remove my review of their products and sent me some of their "new snacks" which were not new, but ones I had tried in my previous boxes, and they were just as bland and boring and tasteless as I remembered. At least they weren't expired this time.

Long story short? That bag of NatureBox snacks is going in the garbage. I'll try it for the sake of reviewing it, but there's no way I'm eating their crap ever again, lol


----------



## itsMac (Apr 11, 2014)

I just want a sub box to send me cookies.


----------



## dousedingin (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *katyrn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I was on a boat to Alcatraz wearing the March scarf and I saw a girl with the horseshoe necklace on... I kind of wanted to say something but didn't. My family already thinks I'm over the top on the whole subscription box thing.

My family knows nothing of my subscription boxes for that reason. I am certain they would not understand lol.

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ugh NatureBox seriously just needs to stop.

I subscribed to their service for 2 months and it was a nightmare of rancid pumpkin seeds (they literally smelled like fish food even though the expiration date hadn't passed) Stale EVERYTHING, expired snacks...you name it.

I e-mailed them about all the disgusting things that were wrong with my box and rather than being CONCERNED about the expired food and rancid seeds, they were just like, "ok do you want new snacks or a refund?" Absolutely no concern at all, or even just to say, "we're so sorry you had that experience that is not a normal occurrance for our snacks!"

So I asked for a refund. I see that they removed $20 from my account (on top of what I already paid), and then put it back in. Like...no. That's not a refund. That's you taking my money and giving it right back to me. So I contacted them and lost my mind and they finally refunded me.

Months and months later, the CEO contacted me and all but begged me to remove my review of their products and sent me some of their "new snacks" which were not new, but ones I had tried in my previous boxes, and they were just as bland and boring and tasteless as I remembered. At least they weren't expired this time.

Long story short? That bag of NatureBox snacks is going in the garbage. I'll try it for the sake of reviewing it, but there's no way I'm eating their crap ever again, lol

Their customer service definitely leaves something desired, the two times I had to call them, but I actually found a lot of their snacks to be delicious. (Cashew anything, and a few others I'm just totally blanking on). Some stuff was nasty but it came across to me as they were supposed to taste that way haha. I ended up canceling because I realized I just do not snack at all. It's so unsatisfying to me.


----------



## northwest22 (Apr 11, 2014)

> Can we pleas not talk about the resort box here, that thread is so insane I had to unsubscribe and stop reading. It makes me sad and mad and crazy. Particularly because I wanted to buy one if those boxes, oh well. This is a much happier place! Especially since I got my box 2 days early whoohoo! The trail mix was meh, I picked out the almonds and cranberries and let bf have the rest. The rest of the box was sooo good! I can't wait to try the palette.


 Yeah, that thread has gone a bit off the rails... I'm really looking forward to my April box. Those towels look very fun and the perfect thin texture to help cover bread while it rises. (All my kitchen towels are too thick for that.) Naturebox is okay, and since I believe almonds are nature's perfect food I will definitely partake  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hope to swap that palette away and since it seems like you guys think its a good brand and such, I'm sure I will be able to swap for something good. All in all it will be a good box.


----------



## lorez88 (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Can we pleas not talk about the resort box here, that thread is so insane I had to unsubscribe and stop reading. It makes me sad and mad and crazy. Particularly because I wanted to buy one if those boxes, oh well.
This is a much happier place!
Especially since I got my box 2 days early whoohoo!
The trail mix was meh, I picked out the almonds and cranberries and let bf have the rest.
The rest of the box was sooo good! I can't wait to try the palette.

I didn't buy a Resort Box because I had thought it'd have things like tanning oil, etc, which as a Mexican woman I don't need, lol. Anyway, being the nosy person that I am, I went to check on that thread after I saw this post and WOWZA it is drama central over there! Glad this thread is much happier. I get to sit back and look at pretty spoilers while my box arrives, since I know  I won't get it soon.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MichiChan (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Can we pleas not talk about the resort box here, that thread is so insane I had to unsubscribe and stop reading. It makes me sad and mad and crazy. Particularly because I wanted to buy one if those boxes, oh well.
This is a much happier place!
Especially since I got my box 2 days early whoohoo!
The trail mix was meh, I picked out the almonds and cranberries and let bf have the rest.
The rest of the box was sooo good! I can't wait to try the palette.

I thought PopSugar's Facebook page was bad, but it's tame compared to that thread! Wow!


----------



## MichiChan (Apr 11, 2014)

One last thing about the LE Resort Box (that I dare not post on that thread lest they smite me):

I was thinking, since so many people seem to have been turned off of PopSugar after what's happened with the Resort Box, I'd say that the next LE box will likely to take longer to sell out. So those of you who like to take some time to decide on whether or not to take the plunge and/or to get the funds ready (payday!) will hopefully benefit!

Lemons meet lemonade!


----------



## subbox (Apr 11, 2014)

> Female engineer here and I work with a bunch of dudes. I would love it if one of the few ladies there had subscription boxes to identify with! To sound completely lame, it would be a great ice breaker.


 I'm an engineer too! There was someone on here mentioning earlier how she and her coworkers bring stuff for each other. I wish!


----------



## AshJs3 (Apr 11, 2014)

> IM STUDYING COMPUTER SCIENCE. Out of all my classes, maybe one or two other women. All my friends from school are men since it is such a male dominated field! Let's be best friends!


 Computer Sciene here as well! ::chestbump:: Out of a 500ish person IT department there are maybe 50 women with fewer programmers.


----------



## Kittylasmu (Apr 11, 2014)

I am SO upset right now.

FINALLY--I was able to log in to Popsugar after it telling me my address was incorrect, I had to sign in using Facebook.

Now, it says I've ordered a May box. I want the April box--really really bad! I've emailed them 3 times and left them messages on their FB page and I still haven't heard from them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

There is Caldrea in there and I've suggested it many times and they finally got it! It's my birthday this month AND next week I have to go in for some surgery and this box was what I was looking forward to for happiness.

*shakes fist at Popsugar* fix this!!!! Your bad website shouldn't mess up my purchase  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Super sad right now.


----------



## Christy327 (Apr 11, 2014)

So what do people do? Unsubscibe and make up a new email address to use a promo code.


----------



## smartinoff (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christy327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So what do people do? Unsubscibe and make up a new email address to use a promo code.
I always gift myself months of it so I never have to worry about unsubbing but I do have 3 accounts that I've opened to be able to use first box coupons lol


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christy327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So what do people do? Unsubscibe and make up a new email address to use a promo code.
I just cancel every month after I get my box. And then resubscribe if there's a good code/spoiler. I always use the same email address/account.


----------



## Christy327 (Apr 11, 2014)

And they let you use the code because every time i try it'l say for first time subscriber.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christy327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  And they let you use the code because every time i try it'l say for first time subscriber.
So far I haven't had any issues! This is the third month I've done it.


----------



## smartinoff (Apr 11, 2014)

I've had the site say that I couldn't use a coupon but that could be because I only do gift subs instead of regular ones. If you have a regular sub, can you just cancel from the popsugar site or do you have to email them?


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *smartinoff* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I've had the site say that I couldn't use a coupon but that could be because I only do gift subs instead of regular ones. If you have a regular sub, can you just cancel from the popsugar site or do you have to email them?
You can just cancel on the site!


----------



## MsDonna (Apr 11, 2014)

New to makeuptalk. We'll, I've been a lurker for months but now I have an account. I always appreciate how fast you ladies can uncover the contents of the PSMH box!  I'm excited for this month. Mostly about the eye shadow palette (never tried anything Too Faced), the notebook, and the shopping bag. I might cancel after this month though. I've accumulated quite a collection of stuff!


----------



## Christy327 (Apr 11, 2014)

So i cancelled my account and now i don't know how to create a new one with the promo code...smh what am i doing wrong?


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christy327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So i cancelled my account and now i don't know how to create a new one with the promo code...smh what am i doing wrong?
I just go here: https://musthave.popsugar.com/#join-now , sign in, and then enter the promo code.


----------



## itsMac (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MichiChan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  One last thing about the LE Resort Box (that I dare not post on that thread lest they smite me):

I was thinking, since so many people seem to have been turned off of PopSugar after what's happened with the Resort Box, I'd say that the next LE box will likely to take longer to sell out. So those of you who like to take some time to decide on whether or not to take the plunge *and/or to get the funds ready (payday!)* will hopefully benefit!

Lemons meet lemonade!
This!!! Whyyyyyy do all my subscriptions come out the same day that rent is due?! (I mean, I *get* why....but ughhh rent!)

I wish I could opt in for payments on the 15th....help me manage the addiction and still guarantee me that months box...dream world!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 11, 2014)

As far as approaching someone one wearing a PopSugar (or other sub box item), I did that once.  I saw a woman wearing a blazer from StitchFix, I knew it was from Stitchfix because I had tired the same item.  I asked her if it was from the box and she was a little like "wtf?" at first but then we started talking about our likes and dislikes regarding that sub.  

However, I should note that this was while I was working at my PT weekend job so I don't feel weird about approaching people and talking to them, if I saw her out at say Starbucks or Target I might say something if they looked approachable. In a way working in retail for so long has given me more confidence to just strike up a random convo with someone if they look like they are mostly stable and not going to pull a knife on me.  Just kidding.

One of my remote co workers (who was in town for a meeting) saw my PS necklace and asked me about it, she had just started subbing to PS.


----------



## Christy327 (Apr 11, 2014)

Does anyone know of a promo code that's working now for May?


----------



## smartinoff (Apr 11, 2014)

That's exactly why I do gift subs! lol I buy the three month sub when I know I won't miss the money lol There are some first of the months that I do not have an extra $40 lol


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Apr 11, 2014)

> Can we please not talk about the resort box here, that thread is so insane I had to unsubscribe and stop reading. It makes me sad and mad and crazy. Particularly because I wanted to buy one if those boxes, oh well. This is a much happier place! Especially since I got my box 2 days early whoohoo! The trail mix was meh, I picked out the almonds and cranberries and let bf have the rest. The rest of the box was sooo good! I can't wait to try the palette.


 I know a few people had said they asked for those boxes and were told there weren't any left. With so many people wanting to refund their boxes, it might be worth it to ask again? Just a thought. I'm still excited to get mine and my April box! I thought the towels would be different, but I think I might gift them to my daughter. She just got her first house and I think she would love them.


> Yea, she was across the parking lot, so it may have been a little crazy if i ran at her while she was getting in her car yelling... "OH MY GOD POP SUGAR FRIEND!!!!" But, if I ever see someone again, I am definitely making a new friend! But if all else fails... at least I know I can come here, and nobody will judge me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Haha! That made me laugh so hard. I would totally love it if someone yelled that at me! I might have to give them a big ol' hug.


> Congrats on getting your box early! Â I will probably try and pawn the trail mix off on coworkers as my husband has a nut sensitivity (is there a way to make that sound less pervy?)


 Pretty sure there isn't. Nice visual though....can't stop giggling.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 11, 2014)

OT - snacks subs - 

I get Love w/ Food when ever they have a promo.  They're always pretty decent for $2.

 

Healthy Surprise sub is where it's at, I bought a one time gift box.  Shipped same day I ordered it, and was HUGE and full of awesome "healthier" snacks. It even had chocolate in it!!  Healthy Surprise is soy, corn, wheat and gluten free. My one time gift sub came with a $25 giftcard too.  They pretty much make it impossible not to love them.  

They have a chocolate subscription but it's $100 smackers. Hell I think some folks around here would be much happier with $100 worth of chocolate vs a PS special edition box. Especially if you, ya know, it was coordinated to deliver around the right time of the month. Just sayin.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *QuixoticGirly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I know a few people had said they asked for those boxes and were told there weren't any left. With so many people wanting to refund their boxes, it might be worth it to ask again? Just a thought. I'm still excited to get mine and my April box! I thought the towels would be different, but I think I might gift them to my daughter. She just got her first house and I think she would love them.
 
I feel like PS is probably crazy trying to put out those fires.  

I might email them later and see if it's still a possibility.


----------



## DevinMcWhite (Apr 11, 2014)

Got my box this am.

My hand soap leaked a little but not enough to matter. I'm not a BIG fan of the smell so I might gift this one, maybe I'll package it with the tote bag. I like it but I never have a reusable bag when I need one. I kinda LOVE the tea towels. I like things that are classic with a modern or dramatic twist. I wish I had places to clearly display them and also use them in my tiny apartment kitchen. The notebook might be my fave thing. I'm going to keep it with me at work for little notes and things. I've got my phone for the same thing outside of work. Plus "Run The World" is so fitting for work. The palette is cool. Very pretty colors with a great color payoff. My 4 yo will be excited about getting these swatches on her hand because of all the sparkles. She'll also, most likely, be the main enjoyer of the Popsugar mix. it's hard for me to get her to eat meat but fruit, nuts and things like that are her favorites. We've been buying the snap peas from last month's box since she tried them.  

This was my last PS in a 6 month sub starting in November. It hurt to cancel it, but I'll definitely be participating in upcoming coupon codes and Limited Edition boxes. I was in the first round of people to get their resort box, so I've had mine since Monday. I'm happy with it and I've stayed out of the thread drama because of that. I'll get the next one when it comes out because I really liked the things I found.


----------



## celticjade (Apr 11, 2014)

> OT - snacks subs -Â  I get Love w/ Food when ever they have a promo. Â They're always pretty decent for $2. Â  Healthy Surprise sub is where it's at, I bought a one time gift box. Â Shipped same day I ordered it, and was HUGE and full of awesome "healthier" snacks. It even had chocolate in it!! Â Healthy Surprise is soy, corn, wheat and gluten free. My one time gift sub came with a $25 giftcard too. Â They pretty much make it impossible not to love them. Â  They have a chocolate subscription but it's $100 smackers. Hell I think some folks around here would be much happier with $100 worth of chocolate vs a PS special edition box. Especially if you, ya know, it was coordinated to deliver around theÂ right time of the month. Just sayin.


 A chocolate sub would be dangerous!! I've got no self control.


----------



## kayrahmarie (Apr 11, 2014)

> Computer Sciene here as well! ::chestbump:: Out of a 500ish person IT department there are maybe 50 women with fewer programmers.


 Programming is my love &lt;3 I was actually a math major first then I had to take a programming course as a requirement and fell in love. Then I switched majors  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kayrahmarie (Apr 11, 2014)

Does the soap in this months box have a strong scent? My fiance and I are sensitive to scents.


----------



## melanie0971 (Apr 11, 2014)

> Okay this is a little OT, but does/has anybody ever see someone out randomly, obviously wearing something from a sub box, and you just want to go up to them and chat about how much they love/hate/whatever that sub. box. I saw someone the other day with the scarf from March's box, and I SOO wanted to go chat and make a new friend...but alas, I didn't.... Is that weird? would that be weird?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I would love this. But I'm one of those people who has strangers start talking to me all the time. 


> I thought PopSugar's Facebook page was bad, but it's tame compared to that thread! Wow!


 now I'm going to have to go look. My box came Wed. When I got home my daughter who is going to be 4 in 2 weeks was excited that Pop Sugar was here. It was under other boxes so she didn't read the label. I asked how she knew. "Mommy the white box with the pink stripe is always Pop Sugar." Awesome. Lol


----------



## celticjade (Apr 11, 2014)

My April box initiated this morning!  I'm guessing it will start officially moving by Monday.


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 11, 2014)

My first (of 2) boxes SHOULD be arriving today! It had an estimated delivery date of 4/15, so I'm super surprised it's already on its way to my door!


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Apr 11, 2014)

> I just want a sub box to send me cookies.


 Me too!


> OT - snacks subs -Â  I get Love w/ Food when ever they have a promo. Â They're always pretty decent for $2. Â  Healthy Surprise sub is where it's at, I bought a one time gift box. Â Shipped same day I ordered it, and was HUGE and full of awesome "healthier" snacks. It even had chocolate in it!! Â Healthy Surprise is soy, corn, wheat and gluten free. My one time gift sub came with a $25 giftcard too. Â They pretty much make it impossible not to love them. Â  They have a chocolate subscription but it's $100 smackers. Hell I think some folks around here would be much happier with $100 worth of chocolate vs a PS special edition box. Especially if you, ya know, it was coordinated to deliver around theÂ right time of the month. Just sayin.


 Healthy Surprise sounds awesome! I'm going to have to look that up. And a chocolate sub just sounds.....dangerous. I was at Barnes &amp; Noble yesterday and Godiva chocolate boxes were 50% off. I was tempted to just open my arms wide and grab as many as I could with an evil laugh...


----------



## MsBLittleton (Apr 11, 2014)

USPS is such a tease!! Well, my box is sittin at my post office.... I'm hoping tomorrow will be the day but my tracking still says Monday! Has anybody seen any variations in the notebook or tea towels?


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 11, 2014)

No variations for me.  It's cool, this box is pretty sweet even without variations.


----------



## mpatt01 (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sylarana* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

If they were adding anything, people might not be so upset. They are not adding anything or doing anything to speed up the delivery. It's kind of sad how judgemental this thread has become.
I'm keeping my fingers crossed that they will make it right for you guys.  i've had a couple issues in the past and they have added extra to my box. So...fingers crossed.


----------



## itsMac (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'd really prefer if all of that didn't spill over here.  Believe me I have my opinions about it too, some of which you mention I agree with, but it's a nice change of pace when everyone on this thread is loving their box (mostly) and we can enjoy the box rather than read post after post of complaints and blah blah blah...

I totally agree with this! Its super unfortunate that some people are unhappy about the resort box, but there are a lot of ruffled feathers over on that thread and some not-so-nice name calling...At the end of the day, this is a forum for sharing and opinions, not discrediting each others feelings, so hopefully PS will be able to do something to satisfy those that are upset, and we can finish enjoying this month (and look forward to next month!)...bring on the TooFaced Palette, I'm ready for shimmery eyes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## boxesandboxes (Apr 11, 2014)

Aprilâ€¦ Aprilâ€¦ Aprilâ€¦ April...


----------



## itsMac (Apr 11, 2014)

I really am sooo excited for this one...too faced and blue avocado and that purple notebook...makes me happy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## boxesandboxes (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ok and I'm out.

Flagged some posts and I'll see ya'll next month!! 

#





Just block them.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Apr 11, 2014)

How about that April box?  Anyone who ordered after the Channel7 get them?  I ordered gifts and they haven't shipped.  My regular monthly box arrived though.


----------



## mpatt01 (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *itsMac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I really am sooo excited for this one...too faced and blue avocado and that purple notebook...makes me happy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I'm most excited for the soap...how sad is that????


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Apr 11, 2014)

My box is out for delivery! *happy dance*


----------



## natashaia (Apr 11, 2014)

I want to learn how to do a brown smokey eye. I wonder if I can do it with the two faced pallette we are recieving! I'm debating giving it as a gift to a friend though, since I know she would use it a lot more than I ever would! Also there is a very real chance I may move overseas for a year. I'm going to miss all of my boxes!!


----------



## itsMac (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mishmish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  How about that April box?  Anyone who ordered after the Channel7 get them?  I ordered gifts and they haven't shipped.  My regular monthly box arrived though.
I had decided at the end of March that I was going to be "Frugal" so I canceled my recurring monthly sub...and thennnn the Channel7 code came out...I couldn't resist!!!! So I resubbed on 4/3 and now I'm waiting, and I know it will get here eventually, but man oh man, everything is so cute, I just can't wait!


----------



## itsMac (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mpatt01* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm most excited for the soap...how sad is that????
Ooh, I keep blocking out the soap! My aunt mentioned really loving that brand, so I was going to give it to her...now whenever I think of the April box, I just don't account for it bc I know I'm not getting it!!


----------



## itsMac (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *natashaia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I want to learn how to do a brown smokey eye. I wonder if I can do it with the two faced pallette we are recieving! I'm debating giving it as a gift to a friend though, since I know she would use it a lot more than I ever would!

Also there is a very real chance I may move overseas for a year. I'm going to miss all of my boxes!!
I loooove some of the makeup tutorials "Leighann Says" does on youtube- they're the best and she makes it look super easy!

When you move overseas you'll have to do all of those sub boxes and keep us posted- International subscription box connoisseur!


----------



## mpatt01 (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *natashaia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I want to learn how to do a brown smokey eye. I wonder if I can do it with the two faced pallette we are recieving! I'm debating giving it as a gift to a friend though, since I know she would use it a lot more than I ever would!

Also there is a very real chance I may move overseas for a year. I'm going to miss all of my boxes!!
There are some different boxes overseas.  I remember seeing a couple on Instagram while searching for spoilers.  That could be exciting!


----------



## Kittylasmu (Apr 11, 2014)

Someone earlier said they did not like this box--I have put a post up in the Swap thread, I am willing to buy the ENTIRE April box because PS glitched and now I can't get it  /emoticons/[email protected]g 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AshJs3 (Apr 11, 2014)

Can't wait! Can't wait! Can't wait! Still nothing for me with the Channel7 code, but I expected that. I do check every few hours though!


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Apr 11, 2014)

> Ooh, I keep blocking out the soap! My aunt mentioned really loving that brand, so I was going to give it to her...now whenever I think of the April box, I just don't account for it bc I know I'm not getting it!!


 I'm excited for the soap too. I loved the soap from Nina Garcia's Quarterly box too. I think I'm becoming a fancy soap person.


----------



## mpatt01 (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hitchcockblonde* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I'm excited for the soap too. I loved the soap from Nina Garcia's Quarterly box too. I think I'm becoming a fancy soap person.
I'm with you!  I have been meaning to reorder the last bar soap they sent us.  I forget the brand...it smelled like a christmas tree.  I didn't care for the scent, but I loved the feel of the soap....if that makes any sense?


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 11, 2014)

Please keep this topic on the topic of Popsugar's April box. If I see anymore posts going astray I will delete and infract.

Thanks y'all!


----------



## natashaia (Apr 11, 2014)

> I loooove some of the makeup tutorials "Leighann Says" does on youtube- they're the best and she makes it look super easy! When you move overseas you'll have to do all of those sub boxes and keep us posted- International subscription box connoisseur!


 Thanks for the rec! I will be moving to Bangladesh if my grant is accepted, so probably no subscription boxes there! Haha.


----------



## natashaia (Apr 11, 2014)

> Please keep this topic on the topic of Popsugar's April box. If I see anymore posts going astray I will delete and infract. Thanks y'all!Â  :flowers:


 Sorry! I get distracted easily.


----------



## ashleygo (Apr 11, 2014)

Got my box, the trail mix was blah, but I'm sure hubby will eat it. Love, love, love the bag and pallete, notebook is eh I'll for sure use it, but whatever and I feel the same about the soap.

Everything will get used, but I'm really only excited about the eye shadow.


----------



## itsMac (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *natashaia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Sorry! I get distracted easily.
whoops! Sorry @kawaiimeows!


----------



## Dakota750 (Apr 11, 2014)

I just got my box yesterday and I thought this month was great!  I really love the eco-friendly theme.  Here are my thoughts:

Two Faced Palette - So pretty!  I recently bought the Naked palette, but for some reason I'm having trouble doing a smokey eye look with it, so maybe I'll be more successful with this one.  

Caldrea soap - I wasn't too sure about the sound of Rosewater Driftwood, but OMG this soap smells amazing!  My hands still smell really good and it's been a couple hours since I used the soap.  

Tea towels - The "totally awesome" design isn't really my style, but I do like that they're including more home items.  Still trying to decide what I want to do with these.  

Notebook - It's cute and seems well-made.  The "run the world" design is right up my alley.  I'm a runner so I like the double meaning.  

Shopper bag - I'm really excited that they included a bag, even if it's a grocery shopper type.  The floral print is pretty and appropriate for Spring.  When it's nice out I walk to the grocery store with my toddler in tow, so usually I can only buy what will fit under the stroller.  This bag will definitely come in handy.  

Naturebox trail mix - Meh.  I want candy!  I want chocolate!  I'm not really into trail mix and would have preferred something from a different company.  I already subbed to Naturebox for a while and the only snack I really liked was the lemon tea biscuits (sooooo good!).  

Overall though, it seems like Popsugar is making a comeback!


----------



## AshJs3 (Apr 11, 2014)

I like to use tea towels as napkins. They're bigger than traditional cloth napkins and thicker too. It also cuts down on paper towel use.


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Apr 11, 2014)

> I'm with you!Â  I have been meaning to reorder the last bar soap they sent us.Â  I forget the brand...it smelled like a christmas tree.Â  I didn't care for the scent, but I loved the feel of the soap....if that makes any sense?


 It totally makes sense!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## northwest22 (Apr 11, 2014)

> I'm most excited for the soap...how sad is that????


 Not sad at all! I'm most excited for the soap and towels. I couldn't care less about the eye shadow. To each her own. I love me some home items.


----------



## subbox (Apr 11, 2014)

I LOVE the April box. Everything, apart from the trail mix, which tastes a little bland, LOVE!


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Apr 11, 2014)

Got my box! I think everything in it is cute, but overall, I'm not sure how I feel about paying $40 for it. If you got it for $20 I think it was a total score.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Still enjoy Popsugar, but I think I'm going to wait for spoilers &amp; codes next time.


----------



## rockhoundluna (Apr 11, 2014)

Got mine! Love the entire box SO much! No variations. This may be my favorite PS box, it's in the top three for me for sure. The shopper tote is super adorable, the palette is even better than hoped for, loved soap, loved it all. Amazing month!


----------



## SiriusDreamer (Apr 11, 2014)

I am definitely always the last to get my box.  Shipping with PS is ridiculous.  They ship from Watsonville, CA which is only 3 hours north of where I live.  3 hours.  Why, then, does it take 10 days to get to me?  Probably because it then ships to Sacramento (6 hours north of me), then aaallll the way down to City of Industry (3 hours SOUTH of me), then takes about 3-4 days to mosey on up to me.  Smartpost?  I think not.


----------



## honeybee7 (Apr 11, 2014)

my boxes are on the way too.wish there were more than 1 design of tea towels being sent.maybe the late comers will be different.i hope!i do like the throw pillow idea.that would be really cute in my 17 yr olds room,gotta keep the 80s alive!haha pretty psyched to get my box.es.


----------



## Imberis (Apr 11, 2014)

Mine still says "processing." It hasn't even shipped yet! I'm tempted to e-mail them and ask about it, but I don't know that they'll be much help. Maybe I just have to be patient.


----------



## SiriusDreamer (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Imberis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Mine still says "processing." It hasn't even shipped yet! I'm tempted to e-mail them and ask about it, but I don't know that they'll be much help. Maybe I just have to be patient.
Honestly, I'd e-mail them; it seems most folks have had theirs ship already.  This has happened to me in the past and I e-mailed them about it and sure enough, every time it shipped shortly after they responded with "Oh it looks like it finally shipped!".  Suspect.  I think it gets stuck or lost or something and they sometimes need a reminder.


----------



## sugarstarlet (Apr 11, 2014)

are there any variations on the soap and tote bags?


----------



## sylarana (Apr 11, 2014)

Got mine. For once delivery was super fast. I like it. The towels feel more like something I'd give to a college freshman, but I'll use them. I have plenty of not pretty towels already and can always use more. The bag is very convenient. Again not my design. Love the palette and soap. And will give the notebook to my kids. So , not my favorite box, but ok.


----------



## feisty1 (Apr 11, 2014)

Mine still says processing also. I think I'll try to email them also.


----------



## smartinoff (Apr 11, 2014)

Finally, shipping initiated when tracked by reference!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MichiChan (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Please keep this topic on the topic of Popsugar's April box. If I see anymore posts going astray I will delete and infract.

Thanks y'all! 





My bad! I think I was the one that first brought it up in here.


----------



## Imberis (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SiriusDreamer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Honestly, I'd e-mail them; it seems most folks have had theirs ship already.  This has happened to me in the past and I e-mailed them about it and sure enough, every time it shipped shortly after they responded with "Oh it looks like it finally shipped!".  Suspect.  I think it gets stuck or lost or something and they sometimes need a reminder.  

I think I might just do that. It seems most everyone's has shipped. I can't even get mine to work via the Fedex track by reference page.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Imberis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I think I might just do that. It seems most everyone's has shipped. I can't even get mine to work via the Fedex track by reference page.
my gift boxes haven't shipped


----------



## mama2358 (Apr 11, 2014)

> I think I might just do that. It seems most everyone's has shipped. I can't even get mine to work via the Fedex track by reference page.


 As far as I know, none of us who used the CHANNEL7 code have had our boxes shipped, so there are tons they haven't shipped yet.


----------



## smartinoff (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *txsfajsmama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


As far as I know, none of us who used the CHANNEL7 code have had our boxes shipped, so there are tons they haven't shipped yet.

None of my 3 gift boxes have shipping info. My guess is they'll do regular subs first and since we got such a great deal with the coupon we're making up our savings with waiting time lol


----------



## lovepink (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *smartinoff* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
None of my 3 gift boxes have shipping info. My guess is they'll do regular subs first and since we got such a great deal with the coupon we're making up our savings with waiting time lol
That is a good, positive reframe!  I like it!

And all the soap scents in the boxes this far have been the Rose Driftwood?  Can anyone describe that?  Is it like an earthy floral?  I have tried the salted carmel one in a little xela pack (used in an airport bathroom, I hate the way soap smells in public restrooms) and loved it!  Am thinking of taking this one to work!  We use Softsoap and it is so thick and blah!


----------



## Imberis (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *txsfajsmama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


As far as I know, none of us who used the CHANNEL7 code have had our boxes shipped, so there are tons they haven't shipped yet.

Oh, that makes sense. I guess they're trying to make sure they have enough for the regular subs and then for the boxes ordered with codes. You would think they'd know how popular that coupon code would be! LoL


----------



## Mrs30009 (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hitchcockblonde* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Got my box! I think everything in it is cute, but overall, I'm not sure how I feel about paying $40 for it. If you got it for $20 I think it was a total score.




Still enjoy Popsugar, but I think I'm going to wait for spoilers &amp; codes next time.
I think you still got a deal for $40.  Think of $40 divided by 6 items is $6.67 per item.  If you take out the snack it is $8 per item.  I think it is still a good deal to try 5 items.  If you gift two items = $16 which means you would have normally gone out and spend $20-25 for a gift then that can be a good deal too.

I think it is always a bummer to find out that someone else got a better deal.  But, then when I see the items I enjoy them even if I don't love every item or the items aren't for me.

So don't feel bad paying $40.  Let yourself enjoy it and see if there is a code next time.


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Apr 11, 2014)

> I think you still got a deal for $40. Â Think of $40 divided byÂ 6 items is $6.67 per item. Â If you take out the snack it is $8 per item. Â I think it is still a good deal to try 5 items. Â If you gift two items = $16Â which means you would have normally gone out and spend $20-25Â for a gift then that can be a good deal too. I think it is always a bummer to find out that someone else got a better deal. Â But, then when I see the items I enjoy them even if I don't love every item or the items aren't for me. So don't feel bad paying $40. Â Let yourself enjoy it and see if there is a code next time.


 You're right! You make me feel better when you say it that way. It's a good deal per item...there just aren't as many items this month that I am excited about. I think the $20 deal is great and I would even probably be happy paying $35 a month but $40 seems like so much more. It's funny how that works, lol. It seems like they are still figuring out their price point so it will be interesting to see what happens. But I love the soap, and even though I wouldn't ordinarily use the palette I am looking forward to trying it. The bag is cute too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## junkiejk (Apr 11, 2014)

I am coming into the game a little late here, but have all the bags been the same print so far?


----------



## greenflipflops (Apr 11, 2014)

Just got my box today and I'm pretty delighted! I think it's a pretty well-curated box and there seems to be at least 1 item in each box that will appeal to each customer. I think this box and last month's are fantastic and I hope they continue like this.

I am so divided on the Too Faced palette. I don't know whether to keep it or get rid of it, lol. I looove the palette (such cute packaging) and the colors are right up my alley (bronzey, gold, brown eyeshadows make me so excited). But I don't have much of a crease to work with so I don't see the point of putting eyeshadow on my lids anyway. Urghhh yet I love these kind of eyeshadow palettes.

Also if they continue to promote Naturebox, I hope they include the Sunchips snack in a future box. That's the ONLY snack from Naturebox I have tried and loved. Veggies have never been so tasty as a snack.


----------



## wurly (Apr 11, 2014)

> i had to.....


 LOVE!!!!


----------



## feisty1 (Apr 11, 2014)

I can't wait for my palette! I don't have any eyeshadow, as of today, and I refuse to buy more. Those colors are the ones I use so I am super excited for it!


----------



## ikecarus (Apr 11, 2014)

I got my box today too! (I signed up toward the end of March with the APRIL10 code, if anyone was wondering.) I am so happy with this box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It is probably the most practical box Popsugar has sent out since I've signed up in December 2013. I was really pleasantly surprised by the Caldrea soap as I thought I wouldn't like it due to the "rosewater" aspect (florals aren't for me) but the driftwood really balances it out and it smells amazing. I haven't tried the Nature Box mix and I'm a bit "eh" on the cranberries, haha. The tote is cute and neutral eyeshadow is cool too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And I actually like the tea towels more now that I have seen them in person.

But of course, my favorite item is the notebook! I _love_ notebooks. XD Seriously though, it's so gorgeous and I love the shade of blue they chose. It pairs so nicely with the notebook I got in my Nina Garcia box. Now I have one with gold edges and one with silver!


----------



## sunsets (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kittylasmu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am SO upset right now.

FINALLY--I was able to log in to Popsugar after it telling me my address was incorrect, I had to sign in using Facebook.

Now, it says I've ordered a May box. I want the April box--really really bad! I've emailed them 3 times and left them messages on their FB page and I still haven't heard from them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

There is Caldrea in there and I've suggested it many times and they finally got it! It's my birthday this month AND next week I have to go in for some surgery and this box was what I was looking forward to for happiness.

*shakes fist at Popsugar* fix this!!!! Your bad website shouldn't mess up my purchase  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Super sad right now.
Sorry to hear that!  Maybe you'll at least find the Caldrea up for trade or sale.


----------



## kristab94 (Apr 12, 2014)

My shopper bag arrived covered in black ink  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I love the print so much so I'm sad it arrived damaged.  I contacted pop sugar about it but based on their customer service lately I don't have high hopes. I'll be really bummed if they don't end up replacing it.


----------



## smartinoff (Apr 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kristab94* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My shopper bag arrived covered in black ink  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I love the print so much so I'm sad it arrived damaged.  I contacted pop sugar about it but based on their customer service lately I don't have high hopes. I'll be really bummed if they don't end up replacing it. 
Oh no! That sucks.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> A lot of us have had luck getting replacements from them before. I hope they help you out soon!


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kristab94* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My shopper bag arrived covered in black ink  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I love the print so much so I'm sad it arrived damaged.  I contacted pop sugar about it but based on their customer service lately I don't have high hopes. I'll be really bummed if they don't end up replacing it. 
I have had issues with a few items in the past and they have always either replaced the item, or allowed me to choose something from a past box if the item isn't available. They've only recently had some issues with the shipping/angry people/etc, but they've always been very good about replacing damaged items  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ikecarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got my box today too! (I signed up toward the end of March with the APRIL10 code, if anyone was wondering.) I am so happy with this box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It is probably the most practical box Popsugar has sent out since I've signed up in December 2013. I was really pleasantly surprised by the Caldrea soap as I thought I wouldn't like it due to the "rosewater" aspect (florals aren't for me) but the driftwood really balances it out and it smells amazing. I haven't tried the Nature Box mix and I'm a bit "eh" on the cranberries, haha. The tote is cute and neutral eyeshadow is cool too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And I actually like the tea towels more now that I have seen them in person.

But of course, my favorite item is the notebook! I _love_ notebooks. XD Seriously though, it's so gorgeous and I love the shade of blue they chose. It pairs so nicely with the notebook I got in my Nina Garcia box. Now I have one with gold edges and one with silver!

I couldn't agree more!! I am absolutely thrilled with this month!

*Soap-* totally thought I'd hate it. Dislike florals, especially rose, but it's a very nice scent!

*Towels- *Agree with others that I wish they were a bit more "cute" or "vintage" looking, but they're still fun and well made!

*Shadows- *definitely don't need anymore neutrals, but of course I'm obsessed with this palette!

*Tote- *IN LOVE with the pattern. Perfect for spring and love how easy it is to fold up.

*Notebook*- obsessed. Seriously it's so beautiful. Such a nice shade of blue and I love the "Run the World" phrase on the front. Looks and feels high quality.

*Snack- *mmmnope. Salty cranberries tossed with dried corn is just...no. lol

All in all I think this was a fantastically well-rounded box, and by far my favorite since I subscribed in December!


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Apr 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hitchcockblonde* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Got my box! I think everything in it is cute, but overall, I'm not sure how I feel about paying $40 for it. If you got it for $20 I think it was a total score.





Still enjoy Popsugar, but I think I'm going to wait for spoilers &amp; codes next time.
The palette is $36 on its own, so I'd view it as just about the best GWP you can get.

Quote: Originally Posted by *Imberis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Oh, that makes sense. I guess they're trying to make sure they have enough for the regular subs and then for the boxes ordered with codes. You would think they'd know how popular that coupon code would be! LoL
What do you mean 'make sure they have enough'? Don't they just mark the box 'sold out' when they don't have any more?


----------



## NicoleS (Apr 12, 2014)

First timer here! I've had popsugar sub for 6 months. This is the first time this that I haven't received my box, by this point in the month. The cherry on top of this craptastic sunday is every time I check my account  it still says processing. Is there anyone else in my same boat? And my bank shows them taking the payment last week.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Imberis (Apr 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TooMuchElectric* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The palette is $36 on its own, so I'd view it as just about the best GWP you can get.

What do you mean 'make sure they have enough'? Don't they just mark the box 'sold out' when they don't have any more?
I'm not sure how it works, exactly. Usually they do mark it as sold out, but I was wondering if maybe they got in a big stream of orders when the coupon code hit, and they weren't expecting such a big number of people. I don't if it shuts off automatically when they hit certain numbers of purchases (I'd assume so), or whether someone has to manually go in and mark it as sold out.


----------



## ikecarus (Apr 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I couldn't agree more!! I am absolutely thrilled with this month!

*Soap-* totally thought I'd hate it. Dislike florals, especially rose, but it's a very nice scent!

*Towels- *Agree with others that I wish they were a bit more "cute" or "vintage" looking, but they're still fun and well made!

*Shadows- *definitely don't need anymore neutrals, but of course I'm obsessed with this palette!

*Tote- *IN LOVE with the pattern. Perfect for spring and love how easy it is to fold up.

*Notebook*- obsessed. Seriously it's so beautiful. Such a nice shade of blue and I love the "Run the World" phrase on the front. Looks and feels high quality.

*Snack- *mmmnope. Salty cranberries tossed with dried corn is just...no. lol

All in all I think this was a fantastically well-rounded box, and by far my favorite since I subscribed in December!
Ugh, I just tried the trail mix and it's so stale and bland.


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ikecarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ugh, I just tried the trail mix and it's so stale and bland. 



 
Seriously...not only do I hate NatureBox in general for their craptastic customer service and my horrible experience with their subscription, but their snacks are just absolutely awful. Graze and Nibblr have absolutely delicious snacks that are way better in quality, more flavorful, and have more variety. NatureBox snacks are just SO sad-looking and tasting!


----------



## ikecarus (Apr 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Seriously...not only do I hate NatureBox in general for their craptastic customer service and my horrible experience with their subscription, but their snacks are just absolutely awful. Graze and Nibblr have absolutely delicious snacks that are way better in quality, more flavorful, and have more variety. NatureBox snacks are just SO sad-looking and tasting!
I hate to waste, but I think I'm going to have to throw the rest of this bag away.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I can't give them to my friends because this is just not something I would want to inflict on someone else. I guess the food item I'm going to look forward to are the KIND bars in my Birchbox(es) this month. XD I've actually never tried Graze or Nibblr, though I have heard of them before!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## RachRDH (Apr 12, 2014)

I forgot who it was now but someone on here (maybe multiple people actually) told me about graze and I decided to try it. I am now totally addicted! They have the cutest snack packs and they are yummy!


----------



## Kdlane (Apr 12, 2014)

Exactly the same boat, this is the first time having to waiting this long. Payment was taken out last week.  I believe the difference is the coupon code that I used this time for half off.  Not sure if anybody who used that code making this box $20 have gotten out of the "processing" stage and have gotten their box.  It seems to me that the people who used the $10 off code are just now getting their boxes now.


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ikecarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I hate to waste, but I think I'm going to have to throw the rest of this bag away.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I can't give them to my friends because this is just not something I would want to inflict on someone else. I guess the food item I'm going to look forward to are the KIND bars in my Birchbox(es) this month. XD I've actually never tried Graze or Nibblr, though I have heard of them before!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 
They are both delish! I've had Graze for a year now, and I just joined Nibblr a few months ago, but I'm really loving both services. They have the same kind of snack packages, but their snack selections are totally different!

You can get a free Graze box with the code *INVITE3 *

You can get a free Nibblr box with the code *1STBOXFREE* And Nibblr sends a really cute poster with your first box!

(neither one of those codes are personal referral codes, just generic ones!)

Seriously though, be warned, you're not going to want to cancel them! They're so tasty!


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Apr 12, 2014)

> I couldn't agree more!! I am absolutely thrilled with this month! *Soap-* totally thought I'd hate it. Dislike florals, especially rose, but it's a very nice scent! *Towels-* Agree with others that I wish they were a bit more "cute" or "vintage" looking, but they're still fun and well made! *Shadows-* definitely don't need anymore neutrals, but of course I'm obsessed with this palette! *Tote-* IN LOVE with the pattern. Perfect for spring and love how easy it is to fold up. *Notebook*- obsessed. Seriously it's so beautiful. Such a nice shade of blue and I love the "Run the World" phrase on the front. Looks and feels high quality. *Snack-* mmmnope. Salty cranberries tossed with dried corn is just...no. lol All in all I think this was a fantastically well-rounded box, and by far my favorite since I subscribed in December!


 Thanks for sharing! This is making me really excited for my boxes!


----------



## KayEss (Apr 12, 2014)

My box is going to be delivered on Monday...I'm so excited! This is the best box in a very long time. Like most others I am disappointed by the print on the tea towels, but I can easily use them as napkins, to dry dishes, to set hot things on my wooden table to avoid damaging the wood, etc. The bag looks really cute and I am not sure how big it is but I might use it as a weekender tote for overnight essentials. I love nude shadows and I have Naked 2 but I have never tried anything by Too Faced. I wear brown shadow every single day so I will definitely enjoy it even if I don't 'need' it. I have one quarter left of grad school so that notebook will definitely come in handy. I am an avid hand washer and I've never tried Caldrea so I'm happy to test it out (even though I will definitely stick with my Bath and Body Works foaming soap). Speaking of soap...I have been using this argan oil hand soap from JewelScent and I love it! Even though I usually avoid bar soap, I really love this one. It's super moisturizing and smells great, and the best part is that it has a SURPRISE RING INSIDE. It's the same premise as a Diamond Candle except you get to pick your ring size (and it's soap in this case, not a candle, though they sell those too). I would LOVE if PS would include a Diamond Candle at some point but I know there would be uproar because the sizes are random. I have not unearthed my soap ring yet but it makes washing my hands a lot more fun. So no Caldrea for me until that's all done. That snack mix though, that is definitely the weak spot of the box...jeez, it sounds nasty. I am definitely not eating it. Almonds are my least favorite nuts, cranberries are just okay, and corn and soybeans are just nasty to me. If I want corn I will have corn chips, popcorn, corn on the cob, even high fructose corn syrup. Not dried corn though. Maybe my roommate will like it? If we had to get a Naturebox snack I would have wanted their cheddar pretzels or banana bread granola. I like it better when PS sends me indulgent treats. Rice krispie treats, Pirate's Booty, cocoa nibs, gummy bears, sea salt popcorn &gt; sad bland snacks. However, I love the rest of the box so if the cheapest item in the box isn't so good that's okay. I can buy my own yummy snacks. [@]MissJexie[/@] I am totally going to try Nibblr! Thanks for mentioning it!


----------



## normajean2008 (Apr 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My box is going to be delivered on Monday...I'm so excited! This is the best box in a very long time. Like most others I am disappointed by the print on the tea towels, but I can easily use them as napkins, to dry dishes, to set hot things on my wooden table to avoid damaging the wood, etc. The bag looks really cute and I am not sure how big it is but I might use it as a weekender tote for overnight essentials. I love nude shadows and I have Naked 2 but I have never tried anything by Too Faced. I wear brown shadow every single day so I will definitely enjoy it even if I don't 'need' it. I have one quarter left of grad school so that notebook will definitely come in handy. I am an avid hand washer and I've never tried Caldrea so I'm happy to test it out (even though I will definitely stick with my Bath and Body Works foaming soap).

Speaking of soap...I have been using this argan oil hand soap from JewelScent and I love it! Even though I usually avoid bar soap, I really love this one. It's super moisturizing and smells great, and the best part is that it has a SURPRISE RING INSIDE. It's the same premise as a Diamond Candle except you get to pick your ring size (and it's soap in this case, not a candle, though they sell those too). I would LOVE if PS would include a Diamond Candle at some point but I know there would be uproar because the sizes are random. I have not unearthed my soap ring yet but it makes washing my hands a lot more fun. So no Caldrea for me until that's all done.

That snack mix though, that is definitely the weak spot of the box...jeez, it sounds nasty. I am definitely not eating it. Almonds are my least favorite nuts, cranberries are just okay, and corn and soybeans are just nasty to me. If I want corn I will have corn chips, popcorn, corn on the cob, even high fructose corn syrup. Not dried corn though. Maybe my roommate will like it? If we had to get a Naturebox snack I would have wanted their cheddar pretzels or banana bread granola. I like it better when PS sends me indulgent treats. Rice krispie treats, Pirate's Booty, cocoa nibs, gummy bears, sea salt popcorn &gt; sad bland snacks. However, I love the rest of the box so if the cheapest item in the box isn't so good that's okay. I can buy my own yummy snacks.

@MissJexie I am totally going to try Nibblr! Thanks for mentioning it!
Caldrea is a great brand, I hope you like your soap when you get around to using it!

I'm really glad it is the rose/driftwood scent.  I've been wanting to try it, but couldn't pull the trigger on ordering it.  I usually use their basil/blue sage scent.

The snack item in this box sound weirdly good to me, but I bet it is awful.  I've never liked any snack from that company they are from.

In the meantime...I sit here waiting for my box to ship still.  Trying my hardest to be patient about it.


----------



## jmd252 (Apr 12, 2014)

> Caldrea is a great brand, I hope you like your soap when you get around to using it! I'm really glad it is the rose/driftwood scent.Â  I've been wanting to try it, but couldn't pull the trigger on ordering it.Â  I usually use their basil/blue sage scent. The snack item in this box sound weirdly good to me, but I bet it is awful.Â  I've never liked any snack from that company they are from. In the meantime...I sit here waiting for my box to ship still.Â  Trying my hardest to be patient about it.


 I didn't hate the snack...while it wasn't the first thing I might grab off the shelf and I'll likely not end up rebuying, I didn't think it was terrible so you may like it! There is hope! I do like corn and soybeans, though, so that probably helped  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And I've been eyeing that soap up since I first smelled it at a friends house last year. I'm so excited to start using it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jo Cres (Apr 12, 2014)

ok so I was reading this insanely long thread and someone mentioned that she wont be getting the april box and its her birthday and she really wants the soap. I forgot who posted it and I cant seem to find the post. if anyone remembers who it was can you let me know? im willing to let her have it as I really don't care about it and since my birthday is next month I always seem to want to spoil myself for my birthday so i'd like to share my soap.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Apr 12, 2014)

> ok so I was reading this insanely long thread and someone mentioned that she wont be getting the april box and its her birthday and she really wants the soap. I forgot who posted it and I cant seem to find the post. if anyone remembers who it was can you let me know? im willing to let her have it as I really don't care about it and since my birthday is next month I always seem to want to spoil myself for my birthday so i'd like to share my soap.


 @kittylasmu  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Apr 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ikecarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I hate to waste, but I think I'm going to have to throw the rest of this bag away.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I can't give them to my friends because this is just not something I would want to inflict on someone else. I guess the food item I'm going to look forward to are the KIND bars in my Birchbox(es) this month. XD I've actually never tried Graze or Nibblr, though I have heard of them before!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 
If you have a bird feeder, put it out there.  If you don't, but live near a park, just feed the birds and squirrels...I do that with crappy tasting snacks that are "natural".


----------



## catipa (Apr 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RachRDH* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I forgot who it was now but someone on here (maybe multiple people actually) told me about graze and I decided to try it. I am now totally addicted! They have the cutest snack packs and they are yummy!


I love graze!  I am only getting one box a month, but when I started it was one a week!  They are adding a lot of new items too, I just got popcorn in my last box, it was great.


----------



## phanne (Apr 12, 2014)

Everyone seems to hate the snack, but I actually really like it. It sounds weird but I think it all goes together. And in my personal opinion, I think naturebox customer service has been good and I actually like the snacks. But that's the nature of life it's all based on personal taste. And customer service... sometimes it's great sometimes it's not, all depends on who you get.


----------



## salee730 (Apr 12, 2014)

My box was delivered this morning and even though I knew exactly what would be in it, I was still amped to finally have the box in my hands! Except .... the Too Faced palette and the notebook were not in my box. Sadness! I've emailed them about it - hope to hear back + hope that this didn't happen to anyone else!


----------



## kristab94 (Apr 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *salee730* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My box was delivered this morning and even though I knew exactly what would be in it, I was still amped to finally have the box in my hands! Except .... the Too Faced palette and the notebook were not in my box. Sadness! I've emailed them about it - hope to hear back + hope that this didn't happen to anyone else!
What?!  2 of the items not being included, that's crazy!


----------



## salee730 (Apr 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kristab94* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  What?!  2 of the items not being included, that's crazy!  
I know! I immediately noticed that the palette was missing but didn't even think of the notebook until I looked through the description card. My husband was with me when I opened the box and he was all "Yeah, it doesn't look like enough stuff for that big box."


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Apr 12, 2014)

> My box was delivered this morning and even though I knew exactly what would be in it, I was still amped to finally have the box in my hands! Except .... the Too Faced palette and the notebook were not in my box. Sadness! I've emailed them about it - hope to hear back + hope that this didn't happen to anyone else!


 Oh no! I would be sad. I'm sure they'll replace them for you right away, though. They seem to be pretty good about that.


----------



## chillybeans (Apr 12, 2014)

Is anyone's box still listed as "processing"....I ordered back on 4/4....(sigh)


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Apr 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chillybeans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Is anyone's box still listed as "processing"....I ordered back on 4/4....(sigh)
Mine is! I ordered 4/3.


----------



## LadyManah (Apr 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Seriously...not only do I hate NatureBox in general for their craptastic customer service and my horrible experience with their subscription, but their snacks are just absolutely awful. Graze and Nibblr have absolutely delicious snacks that are way better in quality, more flavorful, and have more variety. NatureBox snacks are just SO sad-looking and tasting!
I agree.

Plus, you can buy most NatureBox snacks on Nuts.com for a lower price point per ounce... lol

The only thing I loved from NB were the cheese sesame pretzels... and guess what? It's like, less than $5 for a pound from nuts.com


----------



## RebeccaFang (Apr 12, 2014)

I ordered on 4/3 still processing


----------



## sunsets (Apr 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RachRDH* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I forgot who it was now but someone on here (maybe multiple people actually) told me about graze and I decided to try it. I am now totally addicted! They have the cutest snack packs and they are yummy!
I really like Graze.  Maybe those who don't like NatureBox can put it outside for the birds!?    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dakota750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That is a good, positive reframe!  I like it!

And all the soap scents in the boxes this far have been the Rose Driftwood?  Can anyone describe that?  Is it like an earthy floral?  I have tried the salted carmel one in a little xela pack (used in an airport bathroom, I hate the way soap smells in public restrooms) and loved it!  Am thinking of taking this one to work!  We use Softsoap and it is so thick and blah!

Yes, I think all of the soaps are Rose Driftwood, and I would say "earthy floral" is a good description of it.  My first impression of it was still a floral scent, but not really a sweet floral if that makes sense.  It smells very natural.  As someone said previously, the driftwood really balances it out well.  I'm obsessed with it!  Even my husband commented on how much he likes it.


----------



## lovepink (Apr 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dakota750* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Yes, I think all of the soaps are Rose Driftwood, and I would say "earthy floral" is a good description of it.  My first impression of it was still a floral scent, but not really a sweet floral if that makes sense.  It smells very natural.  As someone said previously, the driftwood really balances it out well.  I'm obsessed with it!  Even my husband commented on how much he likes it.    
Thank you!  I am excited to give it a sniff myself!  Now if only my box would update to a tracking number (I know I need to learn patience I just ordered 4/3).  I am probably better off "forgetting" and when it shows up it will be a happy suprise!


----------



## wurly (Apr 12, 2014)

I must be part squirrel, because I think the snacks are a 7 out of 10. I give it an 8 for nutrition, without guilt, and a 6 for flavor and inventiveness. So not bad at all. I like the weird wild rice sticks. But keep in mind that I have low expectations for things I receive in subscription boxes. And I was raised by a mother who stir-fried in water. That's the key to happiness my friends, low expectations.


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wurly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I must be part squirrel, because I think the snacks are a 7 out of 10. I give it an 8 for nutrition, without guilt, and a 6 for flavor and inventiveness. So not bad at all. I like the weird wild rice sticks. But keep in mind that I have low expectations for things I receive in subscription boxes. And I was raised by a mother who stir-fried in water. That's the key to happiness my friends, low expectations.
hahaha fair enough!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I definitely don't think it was the worst snack I've ever had from nature box, but the salty cranberries did me in. The rest of the stuff was OK in small doses, but just overall kind of bland and sad-tasting for me. Although I think it's because I'm spoiled by the other companies that do healthy snack boxes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Apr 12, 2014)

> The palette is $36 on its own, so I'd view it as just about the best GWP you can get.


 I know, it's true the palatte is almost the price of the box....for me I have discovered that with these surprise boxes, I pretty much only need to be excited about one item in the box to make the box worthwhile. Like last month I loved the scarf so everything else was an awesome bonus. So if I were excited about the palatte, it would be the same. But for me this month there isn't any one item in this box I love and will use a lot though. That's the only reason I feel it's not the best value *for me* for the price. It's still a very cute box though and I'm still looking forward to the next one! (Just maybe with a code next time.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )


----------



## natashaia (Apr 12, 2014)

> Please keep this topic on the topic of Popsugar's April box. If I see anymore posts going astray I will delete and infract. Thanks y'all!Â  :flowers:


 Sorry! I get distracted easily.


> Yes, I think all of the soaps are Rose Driftwood, and IÂ would say "earthy floral" is a good description of it. Â My first impression of it was still aÂ floral scent, but not really aÂ sweet floral if that makes sense.Â  It smells very natural. Â As someone said previously, the driftwood really balances it out well. Â I'm obsessed with it! Â Even my husband commented on how much he likes it. Â Â Â


 I LOVE the soap! but then again i use bow soaps so i love floral scents. lol


----------



## katiecoll (Apr 12, 2014)

> My box was delivered this morning and even though I knew exactly what would be in it, I was still amped to finally have the box in my hands! Except .... the Too Faced palette and the notebook were not in my box. Sadness! I've emailed them about it - hope to hear back + hope that this didn't happen to anyone else!


 Oh no! The too faced is the main reason I bought the box. Keep us updated on what they say!


----------



## Channydoll (Apr 12, 2014)

I had a standing subscription that isn't up until summer and my box is still processing, doesn't show up on track by reference and it's frustrating....


----------



## aweheck (Apr 12, 2014)

G



> If you have a bird feeder, put it out there.Â  If you don't, but live near a park, just feed the birds and squirrels...I do that with crappy tasting snacks that are "natural".


 Great idea!


----------



## Shanny81 (Apr 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *NicoleS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  First timer here! I've had popsugar sub for 6 months. This is the first time this that I haven't received my box, by this point in the month. The cherry on top of this craptastic sunday is every time I check my account  it still says processing. Is there anyone else in my same boat? And my bank shows them taking the payment last week.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Yes!  Me!  I'm on a sub for 6 months too and I'm still processing too. Which is annoying because I feel if you prepurchased a sub, you should be within the first round of shipping.  :/

EDIT:  I just received a tracking notification literally right after I hit submit.  Apparently there is an estimated delivery of 4/22?!  I really hope it doesn't take 10 days to get to me (CA to WA).


----------



## afwife8405 (Apr 12, 2014)

Just received my box, my thoughts now that I have the items in hand...

Blueavocado Shopper - I really like the print, quality and the size of the bag. It is already in my purse, ready for the next time I head to the store. Love it!

Too Faced Eye Palette - I have the Naked 2 palette and rarely wear eyeshadow as it is. It is a nice item to include, but mine is already up on ebay. Good idea, just not for me.

Graphic Imagine Pocket Notebook - I got one like this, but orange, from my Nina Garcia sub, but I already swapped them out and this one is in my purse. I like the blue color better for spring/summer. I will continue using the orange when this one runs out or in the fall/winter. Love it!

Caldrea Hand Soap - I wasn't that excited about this when I read the spoilers, but I really like the smell so it is already at my kitchen sink ready for use. Perfect timing because our Honest Company hand soap had just run out. Love it!

Tea Towel Set - I would have liked these so much more if they had pretty much any other design. I was impressed with the size though. I gave them to my 4 yr old daughter to use in her play kitchen (thanks to whoever had this idea) and she loves them. She uses those words all the time so they were perfect for her. Good idea, just not for me.

Naturebox Mix- I am completely turned off by the ingredients but my hubby snatched them right up, so at least someone is interested in it. Good idea, just not for me.

Overall, I think this is a pretty nice box. This is my last PS box, so I am glad to go out on a happy note.


----------



## salee730 (Apr 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *katiecoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Oh no! The too faced is the main reason I bought the box. Keep us updated on what they say!
Will do! I haven't heard about anyone else w/missing items in their box so I hope this is just a weird blip.


----------



## Lisa80 (Apr 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Shanny81* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yes!  Me!  I'm on a sub for 6 months too and I'm still processing too. Which is annoying because I feel if you prepurchased a sub, you should be within the first round of shipping.  :/

EDIT:  I just received a tracking notification literally right after I hit submit.  Apparently there is an estimated delivery of 4/22?!  I really hope it doesn't take 10 days to get to me (CA to WA).
Apparently, they are walking yours to you...I ordered mine on 4/4 and it still shows processing


----------



## SophiaRae (Apr 12, 2014)

> Apparently, they are walking yours to you...I ordered mine on 4/4 and it still shows processing


 I'm glad I'm not the only one going crazy here. I ordered mine back on the 3rd as well and shipping/tracking is still under "processing." grrr


----------



## Queennie (Apr 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *afwife8405* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just received my box, my thoughts now that I have the items in hand...

Blueavocado Shopper - I really like the print, quality and the size of the bag. It is already in my purse, ready for the next time I head to the store. Love it!

Too Faced Eye Palette - I have the Naked 2 palette and rarely wear eyeshadow as it is. It is a nice item to include, but mine is already up on ebay. Good idea, just not for me.

Graphic Imagine Pocket Notebook - I got one like this, but orange, from my Nina Garcia sub, but I already swapped them out and this one is in my purse. I like the blue color better for spring/summer. I will continue using the orange when this one runs out or in the fall/winter. Love it!

Caldrea Hand Soap - I wasn't that excited about this when I read the spoilers, but I really like the smell so it is already at my kitchen sink ready for use. Perfect timing because our Honest Company hand soap had just run out. Love it!

Tea Towel Set - I would have liked these so much more if they had pretty much any other design. I was impressed with the size though. I gave them to my 4 yr old daughter to use in her play kitchen (thanks to whoever had this idea) and she loves them. She uses those words all the time so they were perfect for her. Good idea, just not for me.

Naturebox Mix- I am completely turned off by the ingredients but my hubby snatched them right up, so at least someone is interested in it. Good idea, just not for me.

Overall, I think this is a pretty nice box. This is my last PS box, so I am glad to go out on a happy note.
I have to agree with you on about pretty much everything you said! Although I have not received my box yet, your descriptions are the same as mine. 

For the shopper I am excited, but I am VERY excited for the palette! I love cosmetics  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am agreeing on you though with the tea towels, I wish they had a design on them or something instead of the words, glad you could find a good use for them!


----------



## meagan82one (Apr 12, 2014)

This is such a great deal with the palette! It looks gorgeous. I don't subscribe but wish I did!


----------



## eas00 (Apr 12, 2014)

So I ordered on 4/3 with the CHANNEL7 code and I keep trying tracking by reference because I am so excited for the box and I just got this. Seems kind of strange.


----------



## specialtoes (Apr 12, 2014)

Anyone know if the journal is actually leather? I'm vegetarian and usually avoid leather products, so am kind of hoping it's not!


----------



## Monica Sue (Apr 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *pghmom1292* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Anyone who ordered with the channel7 code get shipping yet? Mine still isnt showing up with reference tracking
nope not yet and my one i ordered last month has a delay in shipping and is taking longer than normal  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> normally

Quote: Originally Posted by *eas00* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So I ordered on 4/3 with the CHANNEL7 code and I keep trying tracking by reference because I am so excited for the box and I just got this. Seems kind of strange.


i ordered 2 more with that code on the 3rd and nothing shows up for me my regular one came today but wasnt scheduled to be delivered til the 17th


----------



## MichiChan (Apr 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *salee730* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My box was delivered this morning and even though I knew exactly what would be in it, I was still amped to finally have the box in my hands! Except .... *the Too Faced palette and the notebook were not in my box.* Sadness! I've emailed them about it - hope to hear back + hope that this didn't happen to anyone else!

Okay, I've just gotta ask, who the heck handles quality control for PopSugar? Kleptos?! It seems like every single month someone is missing something from their box! Get it together, PopSugar!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiihoots (Apr 13, 2014)

I love this box! I needed more neutral eye palettes like a hole in my head but that's only because I love them, so I've really enjoyed playing with it (REALLY love how it's laid out, with the staple shades bigger than the others) The tote is so cute but it's still a bit big even folded up, at least for my purse. The notebook is my favorite shade of blue and the hand soap looks classy and smells great. I haven't tried the snack mix yet but I'm sadly indiscriminate when it comes to snacks so I'm looking forward to that. I think I may subscribe again. NOT because I necessarily love everything in the last few boxes, but to me it seems like the last couple have felt curated and put together on purpose, instead of just random extras.


----------



## MichiChan (Apr 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *specialtoes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Anyone know if the journal is actually leather? I'm vegetarian and usually avoid leather products, so am kind of hoping it's not! 

It's leather: http://www.graphicimage.com/Pocket_Notes_Traditional_Leather_p/pl5%20tr1.htm


----------



## rachelshine (Apr 13, 2014)

Le sigh, I just want a tracking number PS! Pleaaaaase


----------



## MissKris17 (Apr 13, 2014)

This is my first box. Does Popsugar email you when your item had shipped?


----------



## katyrn (Apr 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rachelshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Le sigh, I just want a tracking number PS! Pleaaaaase 




I hear you, there. Has any received tracking info thus far after on a channel7 code box?


----------



## northwest22 (Apr 14, 2014)

> I really like Graze. Â Maybe those who don't like NatureBox can put it outside for the birds!? Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Oops, I was going to respond to this, but I don't know if talking about Graze is "infraction" worthy. So I will say instead that I can't wait get that tote, it looks kinda big to put in a purse, but really nice and roomy.


----------



## natashaia (Apr 14, 2014)

I'm loving the palette! I don't really ever use eyeshadow, so I am excited to experiment. Does anyone have recommendations for good tutorials for this palette? I googled, but I didn't find very many.


----------



## chillybeans (Apr 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *natashaia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm loving the palette! I don't really ever use eyeshadow, so I am excited to experiment. Does anyone have recommendations for good tutorials for this palette? I googled, but I didn't find very many.
I have the "naked" palette, and it comes with a guide!!! I believe this one does too. The colors are great, long-lasting.


----------



## itsMac (Apr 14, 2014)

Well this is interesting...popsugar and ruelala are offering a popsugar box sale...the details make it seem like you purchase a voucher for $29.95 and then redeem it for April, May or June popsugar boxes (and then it turns into a regular account at full price...). This might be the closest thing to a May coupon code out there right now...

http://www.ruelala.com/product/detail/eventId/96967/styleNum/4112356409/viewAll/0

edit; this ends tomorrow!


----------



## pbpink (Apr 14, 2014)

> Well this is interesting...popsugar and ruelala are offering a popsugar box sale...the details make it seem like you purchase a voucher for $29.95 and then redeem it for April, May or June popsugar boxes (and then it turns into a regular account at full price...). This might be the closest thing to a May coupon code out there right now... http://www.ruelala.com/product/detail/eventId/96967/styleNum/4112356409/viewAll/0


 was just coming here to post this - it does say new customers only, should i assume one would have to create a new account if you have received a box in the past??? wonder if it is easier to wait for coupon code for may???? i was so close to buying a year end of december, did the 3 for 2 instead, i really wish they would offer a discount for longer subs!


----------



## itsMac (Apr 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *pbpink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


was just coming here to post this - it does say new customers only, should i assume one would have to create a new account if you have received a box in the past???

wonder if it is easier to wait for coupon code for may????

i was so close to buying a year end of december, did the 3 for 2 instead, i really wish they would offer a discount for longer subs!
I was wondering if it would need to be a new email as well...I'm a little wary of going by way of ruelala for a subscription, because I've never done it before...any one else have positive experience with a ruelala featured sub??

(SHOCKED that PS is doing another promo like this after the tri-state Channel7 code went viral!!)


----------



## mama2358 (Apr 14, 2014)

> I was wondering if it would need to be a new email as well...I'm a little wary of going by way of ruelala for a subscription, because I've never done it before...any one else have positive experience with a ruelala featured sub?? (SHOCKED that PS is doing another promo like this after the tri-state Channel7 code went viral!!)


 I'm wary about it more because mine still hasn't been shipped after using the channel7 coupon code.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## melanie0971 (Apr 14, 2014)

> Seriously...not only do I hate NatureBox in general for their craptastic customer service and my horrible experience with their subscription, but their snacks are just absolutely awful. Graze and Nibblr have absolutely delicious snacks that are way better in quality, more flavorful, and have more variety. NatureBox snacks are just SO sad-looking and tasting!


 The only Nature Box I've tried is the pop sugar ones. This looks better than the apples. I haven't had a chance to taste them yet.My almost 4 year old wanted to know why they didn't send chocolate lol I love Graze and am considering Nibblr


----------



## melanie0971 (Apr 14, 2014)

> was just coming here to post this - it does say new customers only, should i assume one would have to create a new account if you have received a box in the past??? wonder if it is easier to wait for coupon code for may???? i was so close to buying a year end of december, did the 3 for 2 instead, i really wish they would offer a discount for longer subs!


 I was wondering the same thing. With the codes I can try them out before I pay. Undecided. Anyone else?


----------



## Jo Cres (Apr 14, 2014)

@kittylasmu




  if you would lik emy soap PM me! its my birthday next month so i know how it is when you want certian things during your birthday month!!! i would be happy to get it to you!!


----------



## pbpink (Apr 14, 2014)

> I was wondering if it would need to be a new email as well...I'm a little wary of going by way of ruelala for a subscription, because I've never done it before...any one else have positive experience with a ruelala featured sub?? (SHOCKED that PS is doing another promo like this after the tri-state Channel7 code went viral!!)





> I'm wary about it more because mine still hasn't been shipped after using the channel7 coupon code.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 i think i might stay away from this one and hope for a good ol'coupon code for may


----------



## Weebs (Apr 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *katyrn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I hear you, there. Has any received tracking info thus far after on a channel7 code box?

I have not received my tracking either, so I'm curious if anyone who used this code has tracking yet....


----------



## mama2358 (Apr 14, 2014)

> I have not received my tracking either, so I'm curious if anyone who used this code has tracking yet....


 No tracking. Also have checked in FedEx and it hasn't been shipped. I sent an email yesterday so I'm hoping to get a reply today or tomorrow.


----------



## rachelshine (Apr 14, 2014)

I sent an email late last week and JUST got a response after I commented on a FB post a few hours ago. They said they "checked my account" and that it was "in the warehouse" and I should be getting a shipping notification soon....We'll see!


----------



## JennyG (Apr 14, 2014)

first time poster! i resubscribed with the channel 7 code this month, and I am finally able to track on fedex.  What's weird is that it is shipping from CA this month and I am in NYC.  The past 6 months my box has shipped from NY..... oh well... at least it is on its way!


----------



## mvangundy (Apr 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *itsMac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Well this is interesting...popsugar and ruelala are offering a popsugar box sale...the details make it seem like you purchase a voucher for $29.95 and then redeem it for April, May or June popsugar boxes (and then it turns into a regular account at full price...). This might be the closest thing to a May coupon code out there right now...

http://www.ruelala.com/product/detail/eventId/96967/styleNum/4112356409/viewAll/0

edit; this ends tomorrow!
Thank you for posting this!!  I checked my old Ruelala account and I have a $25.00 credit, so I ordered the PSMH box on there for $4.95 total  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'll let you all know how it works out for me! lol


----------



## Ashley Deffert (Apr 14, 2014)

I received my Pop Sugar box today. Everything was great except my hand soap somehow leaked into the bubble wrap. I was surprised by the trail mix, I kind of Like it!


----------



## eas00 (Apr 14, 2014)

I used the CHANNEL7 code and I just check by reference and my box is INITIATED. Sorry for the caps, I'm excited. haha. Funny thing is it says it initiated from Gilroy Monday April 14 at 7:14 pm.


----------



## pghmom1292 (Apr 14, 2014)

Can finally track by reference. But its coming from california. Im in pittsburgh, pa so im not expecting it until at least Next Monday if not later.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## chillybeans (Apr 14, 2014)

There is hope for us channel7 people after all!


----------



## Ashley Deffert (Apr 14, 2014)

I got my mom a gift box with the channel7 code and I can finally track by reference. Information sent to FedEx, anticipated ship date is today. Woot Woot


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Apr 14, 2014)

My 2 Channel 7's have initiated! Will probably make it by next week sometime as they are coming from CA'


----------



## ikecarus (Apr 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mvangundy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thank you for posting this!!  I checked my old Ruelala account and I have a $25.00 credit, so I ordered the PSMH box on there for $4.95 total  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'll let you all know how it works out for me! lol
I did the same thing! I had no idea I had that $25 credit until I logged on, lol. $4.95 is the cheapest I'll have ever paid for a Popsugar box. XD I have never used RueLaLa but hopefully this will work out. I'll keep everyone updated too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## casey anne (Apr 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ikecarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I did the same thing! I had no idea I had that $25 credit until I logged on, lol. $4.95 is the cheapest I'll have ever paid for a Popsugar box. XD I have never used RueLaLa but hopefully this will work out. I'll keep everyone updated too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
So I logged in to Rulala and I had a $25 credit too! I had no clue! While this is totally awesome, I'm somewhat confused! And the code we'll get is good until like June 17 - so I guess we can get the May or June box??!! Will have to wait for some awesome spoilers!


----------



## mama2358 (Apr 14, 2014)

Still nothing happening with my Channel7 box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ikecarus (Apr 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *casey anne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So I logged in to Rulala and I had a $25 credit too! I had no clue! While this is totally awesome, I'm somewhat confused! And the code we'll get is good until like June 17 - so I guess we can get the May or June box??!! Will have to wait for some awesome spoilers!
I think I'll just go ahead and get a May box with this credit since I was going to get one next month anyway! XD But yes, based on the terms and conditions, I do believe that you can get either a May or a June box before the code expires.


----------



## casey anne (Apr 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ikecarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think I'll just go ahead and get a May box with this credit since I was going to get one next month anyway! XD But yes, based on the terms and conditions, I do believe that you can get either a May or a June box before the code expires. 
How to decide on which one!!??


----------



## casey anne (Apr 14, 2014)

So RuLaLa, it looks like they give out random "marketing credits," hence the $25 in credits in my account.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Apr 14, 2014)

Mine initiated!!!! Hurray!


----------



## stephstrong (Apr 14, 2014)

> So RuLaLa, it looks like they give out random "marketing credits," hence the $25 in credits in my account.Â


 Ya I just checked and have them too!! Yeesssssss


----------



## Maelynn (Apr 14, 2014)

Mine initiated too! I also checked my Rulala account and didn't have the $25 credit everyone else happens to have.


----------



## janaelisa (Apr 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Maelynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Mine initiated too! I also checked my Rulala account and didn't have the $25 credit everyone else happens to have.
I don't either!






Too bad, I was super excited for a minute there about the prospect of a 4.95 box!!!

I was sort of thinking about skipping a few months, is it weird that I enjoy these threads and discussions about the boxes more than I enjoy the actual box?

Someone please tell me I'm not the only one!


----------



## stephstrong (Apr 14, 2014)

> Mine initiated too! I also checked my Rulala account and didn't have the $25 credit everyone else happens to have.





> I don't either! :huh: Too bad, I was super excited for a minute there about the prospect of a 4.95 box!!! I was sort of thinking about skipping a few months, is it weird that I enjoy these threads and discussions about the boxes more than I enjoy the actual box? Someone please tell me I'm not the only one!


 Did you guys click where it says credit? Mine didn't show up until I clicked on it a few times.


----------



## Shauna999 (Apr 14, 2014)

> Okay this is a little OT, but does/has anybody ever see someone out randomly, obviously wearing something from a sub box, and you just want to go up to them and chat about how much they love/hate/whatever that sub. box. I saw someone the other day with the scarf from March's box, and I SOO wanted to go chat and make a new friend...but alas, I didn't.... Is that weird? would that be weird?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





> So I logged in to Rulala and I had a $25 credit too! I had no clue! While this is totally awesome, I'm somewhat confused! And the code we'll get is good until like June 17 - so I guess we can get the May or June box??!! Will have to wait for some awesome spoilers!


 Thanks to you ladies, I checked my ruelala account &amp; magically a $25 credit appeared. I've had this account forever- I think I've only used it once a couple years ago- $4.95 popsugar box for me.. Woo Hoo!!


----------



## Imberis (Apr 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rachelshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I sent an email late last week and JUST got a response after I commented on a FB post a few hours ago. They said they "checked my account" and that it was "in the warehouse" and I should be getting a shipping notification soon....We'll see!

They gave me the same response.They say it'll be shipped "within the next day or so." Hopefully it actually is!


----------



## biancardi (Apr 14, 2014)

I didn't get a 25.00 credit  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Not my lucky day. 

I guess it is too late to get an April box with Pop Sugar?


----------



## katielp (Apr 14, 2014)

Thank you to everyone that posted about the Rue La La credit- I had one too!!! You all crazy good about finding the BEST popsugar deals


----------



## katielp (Apr 14, 2014)

I spoke too soon. My credit was expired  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovepink (Apr 14, 2014)

No word on my box ordered 4/3/14 with the code but my BBs are lost some where so I guess that is my month.

I work downtown and as I was leaving there was a parking lot with a lot of birds.  I looked over and there were cranberries, soy beans and corn and I thought "someone took the suggestion off MUT and is feeding the birds!"  

Sorry it was that kind of day today!  Hopefully more boxes ship/show up soon.


----------



## skyflower (Apr 14, 2014)

Received the April box from my annual subscription. Awesome box! Some random thoughts- Caldrea soap- smells so good! It leaked a bit but was bubble wrapped and the leak didn't spread to other items. The gift boxes I purchased I'll have to check before gifting. The blue avocado shopper- I love it! Maybe for clothes shopping. I like my grocery shopping bags to be machine washable rather than wipe clean. Graphic image pocket notes- I love that it is silver edged and leather like the planner in the special edition box (I think?) From last year. It matches but isn't match matchy. Beautiful color  Naturebox- I subscribe through a daily deals subscription discount, have had about 5 months now. Snacks are mostly hits in my house, love that the popsugar one is crunchy and nutty and salty. Fam likes the antioxidant boost mix and fig bars. Only thing I haven't liked was roast chickpeas, too hard. Too faced pallet- bought a gift for my mom, she's an older prude korean. Will have to remove before she sees it and maybe not include the info card. The names, I can imagine her trying to read the shades in English and her eyes getting wide! Great box, and much needed pleasant surprise from popsugar after the resort box fiasco.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> seriously, great job with the curation


----------



## honeybee7 (Apr 14, 2014)

if every box was like this months,i would be the happiest camper known to man.that caldrea soap smells fricken craaaazy good!!lthat bag-get out of town!!that is totes adorbs and i can't wait to use it for about 5 billion things!i did a little comparison with the naked basics,2 and 3 and all those shades are represented so it will be a texture-off with the palette.the notebook-ehh.the snack mix i will probably love.the tea towels are really cute!and by what measurement are those tea towels?those are huge!


----------



## 1Sheepdog (Apr 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *casey anne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So I logged in to Rulala and I had a $25 credit too! I had no clue! While this is totally awesome, I'm somewhat confused! And the code we'll get is good until like June 17 - so I guess we can get the May or June box??!! Will have to wait for some awesome spoilers!
Hi ladies! This is my first time posting here. The same happened for me (Thank you ladies for the info about this great deal!) so of course I went ahead and purchased one! I'm a little nervous about it saying "new customers" but hopefully it just means you can't have an active account at the time. It does seem like we can choose either the May or June box which is great. Yes, bring on the spoilers!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bookwormphotographer (Apr 14, 2014)

I'm so excited!  I've been checking (stalking) FedEx and my boxes finally initiated tonight.  So excited for this month's box.  I was actually going to buy an eye shadow palette the day the Channel7 spoiler posted on MUT.  You ladies are the best detectives ever! I check MUT several times a day to find out the latest news...my friends and co-workers think I'm so knowledgeable.  I keep telling them it's not me, it's the awesome ladies on MUT  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Meggpi (Apr 14, 2014)

My box is initiated as well!  




 I had a crumbummy night so I'm glad to see that.


----------



## Queennie (Apr 14, 2014)

Hey everyone! I ordered my April box on the 5th, still says processing for shipped on and tracking #. Is this normal? It seems like some people have already got their boxes while mine has not even shipped!


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Apr 14, 2014)

Just got my box and love everything except the snacks. I'm to receive both of my LE boxes tomorrow and I hope I love them! I'm too scared to check the other thread. I guess I will know what us in store for he tomorrow! What a waiting fiasco this month has been.


----------



## tanyamib (Apr 14, 2014)

my resort box is just delivered, annual subscription box will be arriving this Friday and channel7 box is finally initiated. Now i'm seriously considering the rue la la deal but because i shop there too often i don't have the marketing $25 credit (wait this is not fair...). decisions decisions...


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 14, 2014)

Got my box and loved everything until I opened the bag of Nature Box mix. I was expecting "normal" trail mix type of yum yums and it turned out to be a corn nut, soybean almonds and cranberry mix. I did try it and it's a bit drying for my tastes. Giving this to the kiddlets.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Apr 14, 2014)

Hey ladies, for any of you that ordered with that 50% off deal, have u received tracking? I haven't :/ it's been a little bit already :/


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Apr 14, 2014)

> Hey ladies, for any of you that ordered with that 50% off deal, have u received tracking? I haven't :/ it's been a little bit already :/


 Yes, today I was initiated from Gilroy, CA!


----------



## Saffyra (Apr 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jennyloo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm so excited!  I've been checking (stalking) FedEx and my boxes finally initiated tonight.  So excited for this month's box.  I was actually going to buy an eye shadow palette the day the Channel7 spoiler posted on MUT.  You ladies are the best detectives ever! I check MUT several times a day to find out the latest news...my friends and co-workers think I'm so knowledgeable.  I keep telling them it's not me, it's the awesome ladies on MUT  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I just checked mine and they are initiated as well!!  Yay, for stalking by reference number!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Apr 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *v0ltagekid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hey ladies, for any of you that ordered with that 50% off deal, have u received tracking? I haven't :/ it's been a little bit already :/
I still haven't even with backdoor tracking. I'm not worried, I'm sure it'll be any day now I'll get tracking.


----------



## Saffyra (Apr 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *v0ltagekid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hey ladies, for any of you that ordered with that 50% off deal, have u received tracking? I haven't :/ it's been a little bit already :/
One of my initiated but the one I made later that day isn't yet.  I think they're getting to us! Yay!


----------



## Imberis (Apr 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *v0ltagekid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hey ladies, for any of you that ordered with that 50% off deal, have u received tracking? I haven't :/ it's been a little bit already :/


I did the Fedex stalking routine and saw that mine finally initiated.


----------



## salee730 (Apr 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *katiecoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Oh no! The too faced is the main reason I bought the box. Keep us updated on what they say!

Happy to report that customer service responded to my email this afternoon:

_Thank you for your email and we would like to apologize that you were missing the Too Faced Natural Eyes Set and Graphic Image Notebook! We would be more than happy to send you a replacement and we hope you enjoy it!_

Good stuff!


----------



## Alexia561 (Apr 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *v0ltagekid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hey ladies, for any of you that ordered with that 50% off deal, have u received tracking? I haven't :/ it's been a little bit already :/
Mine still says processing.


----------



## itsMac (Apr 15, 2014)

I had the $25 ruelala credit a few weeks ago and used it on a gorjana necklace...booooo.


----------



## myungsunkim24 (Apr 15, 2014)

Grr...

I have THREE gift subs and my own box...and NONE have shipped. So much for having them shipped by the 15th!! &gt;_&lt;


----------



## Monica Sue (Apr 15, 2014)

my half off boxes are coming from gilroy which is different than normal since i am on the east coast


----------



## rachelshine (Apr 15, 2014)

Jeeeebus, my shipping was FINALLY initiated at 10:15 PM tonight! I'm hoping that bc it's in Gilroy that means I'll get it by the end of the week.


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## northwest22 (Apr 15, 2014)

> if every box was like this months,i would be the happiest camper known to man.that caldrea soap smells fricken craaaazy good!!lthat bag-get out of town!!that is totes adorbs and i can't wait to use it for about 5 billion things!i did a little comparison with the naked basics,2 and 3 and all those shades are represented so it will be a texture-off with the palette.the notebook-ehh.the snack mix i will probably love.the tea towels are really cute!and by what measurement are those tea towels?those are huge!





> Happy to report that customer service responded to my email this afternoon: _Thank you for your email and we would like to apologize that you were missing the Too Faced Natural Eyes Set and Graphic Image Notebook! We would be more than happy to send you a replacement and we hope you enjoy it!_ Good stuff!


 Your excitement is making me excited!!!! That bag looks amazing, does it really fold up small enough to fit in a purse?


----------



## KayEss (Apr 15, 2014)

My box was delivered to my apartment office today, which is open until 10 pm...and I had class until when? 10 pm! Gr!


----------



## northwest22 (Apr 15, 2014)

Wha? How did I end up quoting two people in my response? Anywhos, I meant to respond to the happy box comments.


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 15, 2014)

You might have clicked on multi then quote.


----------



## northwest22 (Apr 15, 2014)

> You might have clicked on multi then quote.


 I just discovered the mobile version after using the desktop version on my ipad this whole time (dumb me) and I guess I'm still learning! I even had reported to the tech department that it took forever for my typing to appear when I would type a message. (This is why the vast majority of my posts always looked like a four year old had written them, because I literally couldn't see the letters as I was typing them.) Anyway, the typing thing is working now and I'm loving this mobile version. Now I can talk Popsugar with ease  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 15, 2014)

Well just so you're aware, as of next week we no longer will be using the Huddler platform.

For more information:​ www.makeuptalk.org​


----------



## northwest22 (Apr 15, 2014)

Dang


----------



## chillybeans (Apr 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Queennie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hey everyone! I ordered my April box on the 5th, still says processing for shipped on and tracking #. Is this normal? It seems like some people have already got their boxes while mine has not even shipped!
I ordered mine on 4/4 and I am still (sigh) processing, they seem to be behind in shipping this month. Im guessing its because of the channel7 50% off deal?


----------



## Lolo22 (Apr 15, 2014)

I ordered with the channel7 code and mine now says initiated when I checked the tracking by reference number.  I think they are catching up with the code orders.


----------



## melanie0971 (Apr 15, 2014)

> I spoke too soon. My credit was expired  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Boo mine was too. And I didn't even know I had one!


----------



## lovepink (Apr 15, 2014)

Woo hoo my PS box finally initiated on the fed ex site!  It is shipping from Gilroy which is about 7 hours north of where I live!  Hopefully I will have it early next week!

I ordered on 4/3/14 with the channel 7 code.


----------



## rachelshine (Apr 15, 2014)

I am sooo happy with the Too Faced Palette and that they got rid of Nude Beach. That shade was so pointless, just a giant glitter bomb. Honey Pot is one of my HG shades and so is Push Up (basically hitting the pan with those, hence my running to order this box with the 1/2 off code). Can't wait to have it in my hannnds!


----------



## sugarstarlet (Apr 15, 2014)

My still says Processing for both...is there another way to track it using the order number or something? I ordered on April 3 w/ the Channel7 code and live in Los Angeles, CA.


----------



## Boadicea (Apr 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sugarstarlet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My still says Processing for both...is there another way to track it using the order number or something? I ordered on April 3 w/ the Channel7 code and live in Los Angeles, CA. 

I'm in the same boat. I live in LA and ordered around the same time with the code. Still processing.


----------



## DuckyLove (Apr 15, 2014)

> My still says Processing for both...is there another way to track it using the order number or something? I ordered on April 3 w/ the Channel7 code and live in Los Angeles, CA.Â


 â€¢Yes, go to: http://www.fedex.com/fedextrack/ â€¢Click on 'Track By Reference' â€¢Enter Your *Subscription #* in the 'Enter Reference' Box. â€¢Select your Country â€¢Enter your Zip Code â€¢Click on 'Track' If your popsugar box has started shipping, then tracking *will* appear. If *not*, then it'll say *'Not Found'*...


----------



## brandarae (Apr 15, 2014)

Thank you for this. I ordered April 4 and everything still says processing. When I do this, it shows popsugar initiated the shipment Monday!

Quote:

Originally Posted by *DuckyLove* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


â€¢Yes, go to:

http://www.fedex.com/fedextrack/

â€¢Click on 'Track By Reference'
â€¢Enter Your *Subscription #* in the 'Enter Reference' Box.
â€¢Select your Country
â€¢Enter your Zip Code
â€¢Click on 'Track'

If your popsugar box has started shipping, then tracking *will* appear.
If *not*, then it'll say *'Not Found'*...


----------



## dawn767 (Apr 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DuckyLove* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


â€¢Yes, go to:

http://www.fedex.com/fedextrack/

â€¢Click on 'Track By Reference'
â€¢Enter Your *Subscription #* in the 'Enter Reference' Box.
â€¢Select your Country
â€¢Enter your Zip Code
â€¢Click on 'Track'

If your popsugar box has started shipping, then tracking *will* appear.
If *not*, then it'll say *'Not Found'*...
AHHHH!!! Thank you so much. It says it's initiated- the shipment info has been sent. I did the channel7 code.


----------



## chillybeans (Apr 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I ordered with the channel7 code and mine now says initiated when I checked the tracking by reference number.  I think they are catching up with the code orders.

Quote: Originally Posted by *dawn767* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  AHHHH!!! Thank you so much. It says it's initiated- the shipment info has been sent. I did the channel7 code.
me too! was showing "processing" in PopSugar account, but Fedex tracking says it is in transit!!! woohoo! thank you ladies!!!


----------



## feisty1 (Apr 15, 2014)

Mine initiated on the 14th! Can't wait!


----------



## emilylithium (Apr 15, 2014)

mine finally initiated today! yay for finally having a chance of getting the box!


----------



## katiecoll (Apr 15, 2014)

Got a tracking code today! I was one of the channel 7 people!


----------



## brandarae (Apr 15, 2014)

Just received my tracking email from popsugar!


----------



## rachelshine (Apr 15, 2014)

HALLELUJAH PRAISE THE LORD, I have received my tracking email.


----------



## mrst909 (Apr 15, 2014)

Got shipping emails on both my boxes today! Finally! I'm hoping they get to me before the 26th because I'm seeing my sister and want to give her one of the too faced palettes in her birthday gift! The other palette will be going to my other sister whose birthday is in May. I already have one and love it, and I'm hoping they will love it too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Alison Rigsby (Apr 15, 2014)

I ordered 4/4 and JUST received tracking, but through FedEX its only been initiated and has no estimated delivery date. *Le Sigh! At least its progress!


----------



## Queennie (Apr 15, 2014)

Just saw that the tracking has appeared on the Popsugar's website for my box, but it is no where near me. It is all the way in Sacramento, CA, while I live to the most east you can get in the US (An island in Mass.) I thought they had two locations where they ship from? Hopefully I will get my box soon


----------



## Imberis (Apr 15, 2014)

They finally sent me the "your package has shipped" email. No estimated date of arrival yet, though. Bummer. At least it's on its way.


----------



## honeybee7 (Apr 15, 2014)

still no tracking from the 2 boxes i bought with the code.i'm holding out hope there will be variations with the bag and towels!probably not but i can hope!


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Apr 15, 2014)

I emailed Popsugar 5 hours ago asking about shipping delays since it's been almost 2 weeks since I ordered and their FAQ says packages ship *by* the 15th. I haven't received any reply or shipping or delay notice, but the FedEx track by reference shows they received my information about ten minutes ago.

I got this box because I want every single item in it. I'm thinking about doing the RueLaLa discounted box, but I don't know much about what's usually in PS boxes. Can any of you recommend a site that has a good recap of past moths? I mean like a year's worth or so, not just the last couple of boxes.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Apr 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TooMuchElectric* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I emailed Popsugar 5 hours ago asking about shipping delays since it's been almost 2 weeks since I ordered and their FAQ says packages ship *by* the 15th. I haven't received any reply or shipping or delay notice, but the FedEx track by reference shows they received my information about ten minutes ago.

I got this box because I want every single item in it. I'm thinking about doing the RueLaLa discounted box, but I don't know much about what's usually in PS boxes. Can any of you recommend a site that has a good recap of past moths? I mean like a year's worth or so, not just the last couple of boxes.
it's better to look at their blog


----------



## lorez88 (Apr 15, 2014)

I haven't gotten an email but my backdoor snooping shows it has initiated! It's our turn, channel 7 code girls!


----------



## katyrn (Apr 15, 2014)

Got my shipping today and it is in "transit." It will be here in.... 9 DAYS! Wow. So quick, PS!


----------



## Lisa80 (Apr 15, 2014)

Just got my shipping email and it will supposedly be here by....April 25th....slowest shipping ever


----------



## jesemiaud (Apr 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TooMuchElectric* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I emailed Popsugar 5 hours ago asking about shipping delays since it's been almost 2 weeks since I ordered and their FAQ says packages ship *by* the 15th. I haven't received any reply or shipping or delay notice, but the FedEx track by reference shows they received my information about ten minutes ago.

I got this box because I want every single item in it. I'm thinking about doing the RueLaLa discounted box, but I don't know much about what's usually in PS boxes. Can any of you recommend a site that has a good recap of past moths? I mean like a year's worth or so, not just the last couple of boxes.
Jennifer over at Ramblings of a Suburban Mom has reviews and shows the contents of all of the PopSugar boxes to date (I think all of them). She does a nice job reviewing.

http://www.ramblingsofasuburbanmom.com/tag/popsugar/


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Apr 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Jennifer over at Ramblings of a Suburban Mom has reviews and shows the contents of all of the PopSugar boxes to date (I think all of them). She does a nice job reviewing.

http://www.ramblingsofasuburbanmom.com/tag/popsugar/
Thanks, that was really helpful! Looking at past boxes feels a lot like going through other people's shopping carts. They've picked out some nice things, but most of it is stuff that I would never buy and would just get rid of. I'm going to cancel after I receive April's box, and check back in a few months to see if the boxes are more my taste.


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Apr 16, 2014)

> Jennifer over at Ramblings of a Suburban Mom has reviews and shows the contents of all of the PopSugar boxes to date (I think all of them). She does a nice job reviewing. http://www.ramblingsofasuburbanmom.com/tag/popsugar/


 Liz at Addicted to subscriptions boxes has an awesome site and she does a great job at reviewing too!!!


----------



## rockhoundluna (Apr 16, 2014)

Having so much fun with this month's box. My whole family is, matter of fact.

-Loved the snack (salty cranberries strangely yummy)

-Adore the eyeshadow,

-My sister and I are using the soap in the kitchen and washing our hands way more than normal it smells so great

-My nephew used the "Awesome" tea towel as part of a school project involving building your own parachute (he had the coolest parachute in the 3rd grade I hear)

-My mom fell in love with the shopper bag when she saw the photos so I gave it to her

-Already using the adorable notebook in my handbag.

The most useful month in a long time, such fun.


----------



## RenoFab (Apr 16, 2014)

Has anyone subbed to Nature box yet? I am thinking of getting it with the 50% discount in our box.


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Apr 16, 2014)

I just got my box today and have a second one on the way. I actually really like the "Totally/Awesome" towels way more than I thought I would. They are huge! And after a wash, mine is thicker and soft like a towel should be. I was originally going to trade them, but I think I'm going to keep the two blue "Totally" towels and gift the "Awesome" ones to my daughter. I think it will be fun for us to have a matchy set. I think this was a fun, well curated and useful box. I love home items and I can't wait to use up the fancy soap I currently have in my kitchen and switch to this one. My six year old son even really liked the nature snack, so I'm keeping the bags in the car for hunger emergencies (boys have lots of those). Just an all around great box in my opinion. I hope May is as cool and I'm hoping we get a coupon code soon!


----------



## normajean2008 (Apr 16, 2014)

Still no shipping notice and account just says processing.  Tracked it by reference though, and it says it shipped already, and should arrive by this Thursday, yay!

After a stressful day dealing with being in a car accident (somebody hit my car trying to turn into a pay parking lot from the middle lane of the road without looking or feeling it necessary to switch lanes to turn... no injuries, just stressful), this is a good news stress reliever to see my box moving.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monica Sue (Apr 16, 2014)

i live so close to the grocery store and it was in the 80s the other day so I decided to walk and used the bag!!! it fits so much groceries!  I am glad I have another one coming I will be using them a lot!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Apr 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RenoFab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Has anyone subbed to Nature box yet? I am thinking of getting it with the 50% discount in our box. 
I have been subscribing for months.  I love their Masa Crisps (think Fritos without the after taste and packed with tons of flax seeds), Sirracha Cashews, Chipolte Maple Almonds, Spicy Roasted Chickpeas (there is a real name for this) and Cranberry Rice Squares--but there is a lot of good stuff.  I actually get the largest size shipped to me--I do not have time to eat during the day at work, so they keep me satisfied without raiding the vending machine.  I like that they are all nutritionist approved and I like the taste of most of the items I have tried over the past five months.


----------



## jennm149 (Apr 16, 2014)

I have received shipping notices for both boxes I ordered but yowza, does shipping to the East Coast take a LONG time. They are scheduled to arrive next Friday, 4/25.


----------



## pghmom1292 (Apr 16, 2014)

My Box is still stuck at initiated, no estimated arrival date. It was supposed to get handed over to fedex monday. Popsugar sucks with shipping....


----------



## AshJs3 (Apr 16, 2014)

Everyone with estimated delivery dates, my box always shows up 2-3 days before that date so hopefully they make it to you faster!


----------



## chillybeans (Apr 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Everyone with estimated delivery dates, my box always shows up 2-3 days before that date so hopefully they make it to you faster!
For me as well-usually 9 days or so from when it shipped!And I would rather wait and have free shipping, than have to pay!!!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Apr 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chillybeans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  For me as well-usually 9 days or so from when it shipped!And I would rather wait and have free shipping, than have to pay!!!
COMPLETELY AGREE!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jonimeow (Apr 16, 2014)

> Everyone with estimated delivery dates, my box always shows up 2-3 days before that date so hopefully they make it to you faster!


 Good to know, mine shows it left Sacramento, but will be here in Northridge Monday according to the estimated ship date, seems a bit slow for FedEx. Tracked by Duckylove's backdoor reference method, since PS site still says processing. Le sigh.


----------



## Saffyra (Apr 16, 2014)

Well, thats interesting...

I just got a tracking number for the full price box that I cancelled.  And already received a refund for!

And the second box I got with the code has already shipped and is on its way and I didn't even get a shipping email!  Tracking by reference number is the best.


----------



## lorez88 (Apr 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chillybeans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  For me as well-usually 9 days or so from when it shipped!And I would rather wait and have free shipping, than have to pay!!!
Mine usually takes about a week too, and I live less than 4 hours away from where they ship! But I agree, I'm okay with waiting for free delivery. Its an exercise in patience!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DuckyLove (Apr 16, 2014)

> Good to know, mine shows it left Sacramento, but will be here in Northridge Monday according to the estimated ship date, seems a bit slow for FedEx. Tracked by Duckylove's backdoor reference method, since PS site still says processing. Le sigh.





> Everyone with estimated delivery dates, my box always shows up 2-3 days before that date so hopefully they make it to you faster!


 Yes, my PS boxes have always arrived, transferred and delivered at least 3 days before their estimated date... I also have yet to receive tracking. But my boxes have left Sacramento already! Yay  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Although it says I wont get them until the 24th, in my experience it only takes around 5 days to deliver to me since I'm in Arizona. So hopefully I'll receive them by Friday or Saturday at the latest!


----------



## lindzebra (Apr 16, 2014)

I know this is a total longshot, but if anyone has an extra box they want to sell me, I would love it! I just missed the $20 deal they had because it randomly ended in the middle of the day.


----------



## specialtoes (Apr 16, 2014)

Just got my box! Walked to the mailbox to check for it THREE times today. Drug my toddler along with me each time even though it was raining... Mother of the year. I love it though! Everything is perfect and even though I'm no genius with makeup, I can't wait to use the guide and figure that palette out!


----------



## roskandy (Apr 16, 2014)

Conflicted--should I renew a 6 mo sub or finish when my last box runs out in May? I'm trying to figure it out! I loved the last box. This one I mostly like--love the eyeshadow, but I have soooo muchhh eyeshadow. Do you guys think there might be a code for current subscribers? I hate that they only give really good codes to new subs.


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Apr 16, 2014)

> Conflicted--should I renew a 6 mo sub or finish when my last box runs out in May? I'm trying to figure it out! I loved the last box. This one I mostly like--love the eyeshadow, but I have soooo muchhh eyeshadow. Do you guys think there might be a code for current subscribers? I hate that they only give really good codes to new subs.


 You know something do what you want, but my husband bought me a annual sub in Nov. And now I wish he had waited and just got it monthly with all the special codes. It would have been a lot cheaper even though we did get a special at the time, it still would have been a lot cheaper to get it month by month even though I would have had to worry about it each month, etc. my savings definitely would have been better. I plan on continuing in Nov. When mine runs out, but it will depend on the savings I get when purchasing month by month or if they really offer a great deal to get an annual sub. : )


----------



## Shauna999 (Apr 16, 2014)

I wonder if we'll see any variations with the channel7 waive of shipments that just went out?


----------



## badtothebronze (Apr 16, 2014)

Still no tracking and nothing comes up when I use my reference number. Ordered 4/3 with the channel7 code :-/


----------



## mama2358 (Apr 16, 2014)

> I wonder if we'll see any variations with the channel7 waive of shipments that just went out?


 I hope so. Especially in regards to the towels.


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *northwest22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *honeybee7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

if every box was like this months,i would be the happiest camper known to man.that caldrea soap smells fricken craaaazy good!!lthat bag-get out of town!!that is totes adorbs and i can't wait to use it for about 5 billion things!i did a little comparison with the naked basics,2 and 3 and all those shades are represented so it will be a texture-off with the palette.the notebook-ehh.the snack mix i will probably love.the tea towels are really cute!and by what measurement are those tea towels?those are huge!
Quote: Originally Posted by *salee730* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Happy to report that customer service responded to my email this afternoon:

_Thank you for your email and we would like to apologize that you were missing the Too Faced Natural Eyes Set and Graphic Image Notebook! We would be more than happy to send you a replacement and we hope you enjoy it!_

Good stuff!

Your excitement is making me excited!!!! That bag looks amazing, does it really fold up small enough to fit in a purse? 
Yes and no. If you carry a large purse it will but if you carry a medium or small purse it won't. It's slightly smaller than an iPad 2.


----------



## ScopeIt (Apr 16, 2014)

Yay! All three of mine shipped yesterday! I'm in SoCal, hope it doesn't take the full estimated week to arrive.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Apr 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Yes and no. If you carry a large purse it will but if you carry a medium or small purse it won't. It's slightly smaller than an iPad 2.
Yes, it's a little large even when folded up; it's the sort of thing I would take to the farmer's market or when I'm buying a lot of produce though. It has a nice bottom to it so it seems like it would be more stable than an Envirosax (or Chico bag or whatnot) and keep everything from sliding towards the center.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Apr 16, 2014)

Has anyone washed their tea towels yet? Do they shrink? They are practically huge enough to be a table cloth (for my little apartment-sized kitchen table). I'm just trying to figure out how/where I'd efficiently use them!


----------



## kristab94 (Apr 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CuriouslyAmanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yes, it's a little large even when folded up; it's the sort of thing I would take to the farmer's market or when I'm buying a lot of produce though. It has a nice bottom to it so it seems like it would be more stable than an Envirosax (or Chico bag or whatnot) and keep everything from sliding towards the center. 
Took it to Costco the other day and it worked great for what I bought


----------



## KayEss (Apr 16, 2014)

I got my box today! The snack mix is going to my roommate. That is the only part of this box that I don't like. The palette is smaller than I was expecting for some reason but the colors are gorgeous and I'm excited to use it. The bag is nice. I was worried I wouldn't ever be able to get it all folded up again but it actually was pretty easy. The soap is going to have to wait...I have a LOT of hand soap right now, but I wash my hands a lot, so hopefully I'll get to it soon. The towels are kind of rough and quite large but I'll use them for something. I'm going to wash them before use, because I'm kind of a germaphobe and who knows what the manufacturing/packing process is like. The notebook is adorable and will be perfect for my bag. I'm in grad school so I am always in need of note-taking supplies. Yay, the best box in a long time! We got spoilers so early that it's starting to feel like a longgg wait until next month.


----------



## sunsets (Apr 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My box was delivered to my apartment office today, which is open until 10 pm...and I had class until when? 10 pm! Gr!
I hear yaâ€¦..Mine closes at 6 pm, and isn't open before I leave for work, so a lot of times I have to wait until I can get home before 6.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SaraP (Apr 17, 2014)

I used the 1/2 off code and just got tracking. Shows shipped from Gilroy and will arrive in 6 days via FedEx, I live 5 hours south of Gilroy, are the walking it down? That seems like a really long ship time and of course I have no patience!


----------



## northwest22 (Apr 17, 2014)

Have you guys noticed there haven't been variations in the last several monthly boxes? Like there used to be colors may vary or scents, but nowadays seems like everyone gets the same thing. I guess that's good, but just interesting.


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Apr 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SaraP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I used the 1/2 off code and just got tracking. Shows shipped from Gilroy and will arrive in 6 days via FedEx, I live 5 hours south of Gilroy, are the walking it down? That seems like a really long ship time and of course I have no patience!
LOL, I just looked at a map... I'm only one hour away, and mine is supposed to take 6 days too!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Apr 17, 2014)

My tracking finally updated..just left California late last night &amp; is scheduled to get here 4/25. Hoping it gets here earlier! That's a pretty long transit just to get to Wisconsin..


----------



## Kelly Silva (Apr 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TooMuchElectric* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  LOL, I just looked at a map... I'm only one hour away, and mine is supposed to take 6 days too!
I wouldn't put too much stock in FedEx estimated delivery dates, I think I've always received a FedEx package at least a day earlier than expected. And my Popsugar boxes are an hour away and it says they'll be here in a week...no way they'll be here Saturday the very latest.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Apr 17, 2014)

Oh my gosh tracking updated and it will be here.... Monday. But NEXT Monday, the 28th. I guess they're breaking out the Conestoga wagons for this box. Hopefully it gets here sooner than that!


----------



## AshJs3 (Apr 17, 2014)

I think FedEx SmartPost shipping adds 3 days to the date when they transfer it to the post office to cover any delay that might happen after it's out of their hands.


----------



## Lisa80 (Apr 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *txsfajsmama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I hope so. Especially in regards to the towels.
Hopefully no missing items...I've seen at least 2 posts where someone didn't get the eyeshadow palette


----------



## rachelshine (Apr 17, 2014)

It's on the truck for delivery!!! GET HERE FED EX MAN!! I BEG YOU!


----------



## junkiejk (Apr 17, 2014)

I washed my tea towels, and they did not appear to shrink.  The washed well!


----------



## bonita22 (Apr 17, 2014)

Mine just got to Phoenix today. I should have it tomorrow yay!


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Apr 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *junkiejk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I washed my tea towels, and they did not appear to shrink.  The washed well!
Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## craigster (Apr 17, 2014)

So I just got my box and had a few extra surprises... the soap leaked everywhere and it looks like a toddler swatched the eyeshadow. Has anyone else had these issues? I have had other things damaged, but didn't know what to expect from CS since this will be the second damaged box from them.


----------



## Lisa80 (Apr 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *craigster* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So I just got my box and had a few extra surprises... the soap leaked everywhere and it looks like a toddler swatched the eyeshadow. Has anyone else had these issues? I have had other things damaged, but didn't know what to expect from CS since this will be the second damaged box from them.
Someone posted on PopSugar's facebook page something similar to this. Did you contact CS? I'm sure they'll make it right.


----------



## smartinoff (Apr 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Oh my gosh tracking updated and it will be here.... Monday. But NEXT Monday, the 28th. I guess they're breaking out the Conestoga wagons for this box. Hopefully it gets here sooner than that!
My two are supposed to be here on the 23rd and 25th...and my sisters' on the 28th. I really hope they are already working double time on next month's box. May is my last month and I think it's gonna be what makes it or breaks it for me.


----------



## DuckyLove (Apr 18, 2014)

> Mine just got to Phoenix today. I should have it tomorrow yay!


 Yay!! Mine just arrived in Phoenix as well. And hopefully gets delivered by usps tomorrow afternoon!! At the latest it should be here Saturday. My box shipped from California, and had an estimated arrival of 4/24. So don't lose hope girls! If I get it by tomorrow, then it'll be 6 days earlier than estimated! Yay so excited!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (P.S.- BTW Bonita22 nice to meet a local fellow Sub addict in Phoenix!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I thought I was only one of the veryyy few locally that orders popsugar, ipsy, subs etc. My friends, family, and mailman always think I'm crazy when shipments arrive!! And they never understand the awesomeness of popsugar boxes. Lol!)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lorez88 (Apr 18, 2014)

My est shipping date changed from Monday to Tuesday! Boo!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I just want to play with all the pretty things!


----------



## Monica Sue (Apr 18, 2014)

my box has been sitting in sacramento its saying it is going to take til the 28th to get to me in atlanta i ordered one for a friend in portland and it has reached oregon already but says wont be delivered til the 23rd!


----------



## Monica Sue (Apr 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *craigster* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So I just got my box and had a few extra surprises... the soap leaked everywhere and it looks like a toddler swatched the eyeshadow. Has anyone else had these issues? I have had other things damaged, but didn't know what to expect from CS since this will be the second damaged box from them.
my eyeshadow looked the same in my first box like someone swatched it.


----------



## KayEss (Apr 18, 2014)

> my eyeshadow looked the same in my first box like someone swatched it. Â


 One of my shadows (out of the whole palette) looked like this, but the rest were fine. Kind of strange. In my case I don't think it was actually swatched though, just maybe dinged up a bit in transit or manufacturing.


----------



## Lolo22 (Apr 18, 2014)

I recently bought the a la mode palette from Too Faced right after it came out and it arrived almost looking as if it had been swatched but since it was new I definitely don't think it was. Might have something to do with how they press their shadows.


----------



## Weebs (Apr 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DuckyLove* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Yay!! Mine just arrived in Phoenix as well. And hopefully gets delivered by usps tomorrow afternoon!! At the latest it should be here Saturday.

My box shipped from California, and had an estimated arrival of 4/24. So don't lose hope girls! If I get it by tomorrow, then it'll be 6 days earlier than estimated! Yay so excited!






(P.S.- BTW Bonita22 nice to meet a local fellow Sub addict in Phoenix!



I thought I was only one of the veryyy few locally that orders popsugar, ipsy, subs etc. My friends, family, and mailman always think I'm crazy when shipments arrive!! And they never understand the awesomeness of popsugar boxes. Lol!)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Another Phoenix subscription addict checking in here!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  My box got to the Fex-Ex location in Phoenix yesterday, but still says Wed delivery.  I doubt I'll get it today, as they have to transfer it to the USPS before delivery can happen.  Maybe I'll get it Saturday?  One can only hope!


----------



## mama2358 (Apr 18, 2014)

Mine moved to a fedex location in California, different from where it was shipped, and hasn't moved since, three days ago. If I hadn't used the half off code, I would be really mad. I don't think I'll order from Popsugar again. I'm less and less excited about this box the more I've already seen everyone else's a million times. Would have been nice if they would have just shipped all at the same time.


----------



## pghmom1292 (Apr 18, 2014)

At this point im thinking I will have this baby before I get my Box lol. Which sucks cause the palette was a birthday present for a friend, her birthday was the 14th. The tea towels and soap are going to my mil for mothers day and im keeping the notebook and shoppers bag. My estimated arrival date is the 28th as well and im due the 27th. Lets see which happens first hahaha!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Apr 18, 2014)

I have two 50% off boxes coming to me, first FedEx said they would be delivered Monday, then it switched to Saturday, but they're out for delivery today, so not bad. I can't wait to get them, and I have to hide the other box from my mom it's her Mother's Day gift.


----------



## Boadicea (Apr 18, 2014)

I'm glad the shipping is quicker. Mine were scheduled to arrive next Wed but they are arriving tomorrow - yay


----------



## normajean2008 (Apr 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Boadicea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm glad the shipping is quicker. Mine were scheduled to arrive next Wed but they are arriving tomorrow - yay 
Mine changed all over daily too.  First tracking said it'd be here yesterday (this was on last Tuesday for tracking)...then that night it changed to Wednesday of next week, then back to Tuesday, then Monday, then yesterday it said on Saturday... It is out for delivery today!  I'm excited to try the eyeshadow tonight, perfect timing for delivery before our double date with some friends!

I had quit last fall after 3 boxes, just before they upped the price.  This box is such a good collection that it makes me want to stay on and try next month too.  If next month isn't good for me, then I'll quit and just rejoin when I see good spoilers from now on.  Last month looked decent as well, but I didn't catch it in time.


----------



## katiecoll (Apr 18, 2014)

Woo hoo! My box is in Chicago (I live by Milwaukee) ! I have an expected delivery date of next Friday, but dare I hope it will be here Monday, Tuesday at the latest?


----------



## dawn767 (Apr 18, 2014)

mine box is in Kentucky, i live in Indiana. Could this mean a Monday arrival? I hope so, the EDD is not until next Friday


----------



## stephstrong (Apr 18, 2014)

> I recently bought the a la mode palette from Too Faced right after it came out and it arrived almost looking as if it had been swatched but since it was new I definitely don't think it was. Might have something to do with how they press their shadows.


 Wasn't there an issue like this with the Julep eyeshadow a (I remember seeing you on the Julep threads  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )??


----------



## rachelshine (Apr 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DuckyLove* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Yay!! Mine just arrived in Phoenix as well. And hopefully gets delivered by usps tomorrow afternoon!! At the latest it should be here Saturday.

My box shipped from California, and had an estimated arrival of 4/24. So don't lose hope girls! If I get it by tomorrow, then it'll be 6 days earlier than estimated! Yay so excited!





(P.S.- BTW Bonita22 nice to meet a local fellow Sub addict in Phoenix!



I thought I was only one of the veryyy few locally that orders popsugar, ipsy, subs etc. My friends, family, and mailman always think I'm crazy when shipments arrive!! And they never understand the awesomeness of popsugar boxes. Lol!)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Woohoo, another Phoenix gal!! @bonita22 and I just got together the other day  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Well, FedEx lied to me and DID not deliver yesterday. They held it hostage and now aren't giving up the goods until Monday!!!


----------



## Lolo22 (Apr 19, 2014)

> Wasn't there an issue like this with the Julep eyeshadow a (I remember seeing you on the Julep threads  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )??


 Yeah, I wonder if it has to do with the QC process and making sure the pans are fully pushed down? Yay!! My box should arrive tomorrow!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Apr 19, 2014)

I got both of my 50% off boxes! I love them, and I think my mom is really going to like hers for Mother's Day! I took out a few items I knew she wouldn't want, and customized it just for her. My extras are going to swap, but I'm really happy with the box overall. The palette is so pretty! And I was surprised I actually like the Naturebox snack, I know a bunch of people didn't like it, but I found it to be just my kind of snack.


----------



## northwest22 (Apr 19, 2014)

Can I just say that I'm kind of obsessed with the bag? I don't know why, I keep unzipping it, then stuffing it back in and rezipping it. It's just hanging out with me next to the couch for the last few days. Weird. It's too big to fit in my purse, but I totally love it. Also, I got a second box for the first time because of the 50% code and I am surprised at how pleased I am to have duplicates of most of the items. I kind of always want a second box now....that's crazy right? Too much money. My confirmation email for the 50% of said my boxes would be $19.98, so there is a part of me that is secretly hoping I get charged at every time. So, now I'm afraid to cancel that second account.


----------



## bonita22 (Apr 19, 2014)

It's great to see other ladies on this forum from the Phoenix area  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My box has not moved since Thursday. Estimated delivery date is Monday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So close but so far away. I guess there's still a chance I will get it today.


----------



## lovepink (Apr 19, 2014)

I finally got my April box today (1 day earlier than originally estimated).  Everything was intact.


----------



## Sheydan (Apr 19, 2014)

Mine tracking it is about 45 minutes south of where I live but won't get to me until Thursday. WTH? I'll save you the trouble of delivery and just go pick it up!


----------



## northwest22 (Apr 19, 2014)

Did any of you who used the NY code notice that the confirmation email said "You have ordered a monthly subscription for $19.97, including free shipping." Do you think there is any chance that means it will be $19.97 each month?


----------



## Shauna999 (Apr 19, 2014)

> Did any of you who used the NY code notice that the confirmation email said "You have ordered a monthly subscription for $19.97, including free shipping." Do you think there is any chance that means it will be $19.97 each month?


 Wishful thinking :11:


----------



## eas00 (Apr 19, 2014)

I actually emailed them awhile back hoping for some miracle that it would be $19.97 a month but unfortunately they responded back saying that a monthly box will be $39.95 after April.


----------



## SaraP (Apr 20, 2014)

My box was on the side of my house, what the what !?! It a full 5 days early and it may of been there since yesterday...


----------



## sugarstarlet (Apr 20, 2014)

My box came yesterday- a few days earlier than FedEx predicted! The soap was packed in bubble wrap and in a box, but was still slightly leaking when I took it out. Was able to wipe it off though. I think I'm going to give the tea towels, soap, and tote bag for a friend's housewarming.


----------



## chillybeans (Apr 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sugarstarlet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My box came yesterday- a few days earlier than FedEx predicted! The soap was packed in bubble wrap and in a box, but was still slightly leaking when I took it out. Was able to wipe it off though. I think I'm going to give the tea towels, soap, and tote bag for a friend's housewarming.
That's a great gift idea! But I'm going to keep it all.........LOL


----------



## nectarbean (Apr 20, 2014)

/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I just checked rue la la and it looks like I had a credit in March and it was taken away yesterday.


----------



## Saffyra (Apr 20, 2014)

So....  This might sound really weird.

It looks like my Too Faced palette was used!  Theres a thumbprint on of the shadows, three of the other ones look like brushes have been run over them and the really dark matte one looks like someone used an eyeliner brush on it!!

Should I contact customer service or do you think they won't believe me?  How on earth could I get a used palette!?  That just weirds me out!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Apr 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Saffyra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So....  This might sound really weird.

It looks like my Too Faced palette was used!  Theres a thumbprint on of the shadows, three of the other ones look like brushes have been run over them and the really dark matte one looks like someone used an eyeliner brush on it!!

Should I contact customer service or do you think they won't believe me?  How on earth could I get a used palette!?  That just weirds me out!
Yes contact Popsugar CS and if you feel like they won't believe you send photos of it along with your email.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Apr 20, 2014)

Okay, I'm way behind on everything here, but I have finally tried out all of my April goodies.

I wasn't super excited about the eyeshadows, because I have several nude/neutral palettes now and only wear neutrals a couple of days a week. BUT, I really like this one! I like that there are limited shades (I can pair colors all day, but I never know what neutrals to use together) and they are nice and blendable. I like it a lot more than I thought I would!

The soap is nice, but I don't love the smell. I will absolutely use it all though. I like the tote (will use it for farmer's market) and I am using the tea towels as kind of "tablecloths" over my plastic makeup drawers, right now. 

I'm about to turn 30 on Tuesday, so I'm hoping May will be awesome, to make me feel better about being ancient.


----------



## JHP07 (Apr 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Okay, I'm way behind on everything here, but I have finally tried out all of my April goodies.

I wasn't super excited about the eyeshadows, because I have several nude/neutral palettes now and only wear neutrals a couple of days a week. BUT, I really like this one! I like that there are limited shades (I can pair colors all day, but I never know what neutrals to use together) and they are nice and blendable. I like it a lot more than I thought I would!

The soap is nice, but I don't love the smell. I will absolutely use it all though. I like the tote (will use it for farmer's market) and I am using the tea towels as kind of "tablecloths" over my plastic makeup drawers, right now. 

I'm about to turn 30 on Tuesday, so I'm hoping May will be awesome, to make me feel better about being ancient.
Happy early birthday!


----------



## JHP07 (Apr 20, 2014)

I'm still waiting for my 50% off box. Based on the spoilers, I think that I'll love just about everything in the box!


----------



## mrst909 (Apr 20, 2014)

> Okay, I'm way behind on everything here, but I have finally tried out all of my April goodies. I wasn't super excited about the eyeshadows, because I have several nude/neutral palettes now and only wear neutrals a couple of days a week. BUT, I really like this one! I like that there are limited shades (I can pair colors all day, but I never know what neutrals to use together) and they are nice and blendable. I like it a lot more than I thought I would! The soap is nice, but I don't love the smell. I will absolutely use it all though. I like the tote (will use it for farmer's market) and I am using the tea towels as kind of "tablecloths" over my plastic makeup drawers, right now.Â  I'm about to turn 30 on Tuesday, so I'm hoping May will be awesome, to make me feel better about being ancient.


 Happy early birthday! I'm turning 30 on Wednesday. Cheers!


----------



## Lisa80 (Apr 20, 2014)

My box has now made it to WV and the delivery date moved from the 25th to the 23rd


----------



## Imberis (Apr 21, 2014)

*sigh* Mine is still due to arrive _next_ Monday, the 28th, and hasn't updated since it left Sacramento.


----------



## Jonimeow (Apr 21, 2014)

Got my box, nice for half off, now to see if any good may codes will come out.


----------



## rachelshine (Apr 21, 2014)

Finally got my box yesterday! I have sung the palettes praises enough, but didn't realize they changed the packaging too, it's much lighter and reminds me of the N3 now. Love the tote, I kept unzipping and refolding as it was too much fun. The little notebook is adorable and already in my purse, I can't wait to bust it out! My soap was a little leaky, but not enough to complain to CS about. Thankful it didn't get anywhere outside its bubble wrapping. No word yet on the snacks, will probably throw them in my purse as I always like to have purse snacks. I also have yet to decide what to do with the towels.


----------



## KayEss (Apr 21, 2014)

I used my notebook at a job interview on Friday and the cover was just the confidence boost I needed! It fits perfectly in the zipper pocket in my purse too. The towels are really not very absorbent. They might work better for me as cloth napkins? They did wash well but they wrinkled some in the dryer. I tried out the palette and I REALLY like it. I have Naked 2 and I like this one just as much. My roommate completely finished the snack mix, so that wasn't a waste either! Really hoping May will be just as good. My six month sub will be up in May so I'll be able to take advantage of monthly codes (or cancel) for June.


----------



## bonita22 (Apr 23, 2014)

I got my boxing Saturday. Love everything except the snack mix.


----------



## Meggpi (Apr 23, 2014)

I got my box while the forums were down!  I had a sad with my Two Faced palette...  Customer Service answered really quickly though!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Apr 23, 2014)

Meggpi said:


> I got my box while the forums were down!  I had a sad with my Two Faced palette...  Customer Service answered really quickly though!


EEEEEKKKK!  So sorry that happened to you!


----------



## Lolo22 (Apr 23, 2014)

I got my box yesterday and the soap had leaked.  A quick rinse off was all it needed though, didn't lose much product.  It was weird though, since the pump was in the locked position and the soap was bubble wrapped and secured in a smaller box!

I love the rest of this box! The eye shadows are so gorgeous and I can't wait to try everything else.


----------



## Kereneko (Apr 23, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> I got my box yesterday and the soap had leaked.  A quick rinse off was all it needed though, didn't lose much product.  It was weird though, since the pump was in the locked position and the soap was bubble wrapped and secured in a smaller box!
> 
> I love the rest of this box! The eye shadows are so gorgeous and I can't wait to try everything else.


The same thing happened to me! 

Loved this months box! So glad I was able to get it for $20!


----------



## Meggpi (Apr 23, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> EEEEEKKKK! So sorry that happened to you!


I felt bad that they are sending me a new one when I plan on trying to salvage this, but I think I'm gonna have to disassemble it and use a zpalette or something, every time I close it more brown powder finds its way out of cracks and all over everything. Teaches me a lesson about doing package open on the couch!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Apr 23, 2014)

meggpi said:


> I felt bad that they are sending me a new one when I plan on trying to salvage this, but I think I'm gonna have to disassemble it and use a zpalette or something, every time I close it more brown powder finds its way out of cracks and all over everything. Teaches me a lesson about doing package open on the couch!


No, you deserve to have a pretty palette that is perfect when you open it.  Do not feel bad.


----------



## katiecoll (Apr 23, 2014)

Got my box! And I have to comment on the two faced- that was the whole reason why I subscribed to this month's in the first place. In person, I just wasn't as wowed as I am by other pallettes they have (especially the Romantic Eye). While I will definitly wear the day shadows, and maybe the classic ones. I tried out the fashion shadows last night and they just weren't for me!


----------



## Lisa80 (Apr 23, 2014)

I got my box yesterday and thankfully everything was intact; no leaky hand soap! I like everything. The tea towels are ok; haven't quite decided what to use them for yet. I was happy I got this box with the discount...is it wrong to already want to know what will be in May's box?


----------



## Lisa80 (Apr 23, 2014)

meggpi said:


> I got my box while the forums were down!  I had a sad with my Two Faced palette...  Customer Service answered really quickly though!


Wow! I wonder how that happened? Was that the only thing damaged?


----------



## itsMac (Apr 24, 2014)

I got my box yesterday, too...my handsoap leaked a ton (almost 1/4 of the bottle!)...fortunately it was contained in the bubble wrap and didnt get on anything else!

But the saddest is that my too faced palette was MIA....I sent them an email...it's the thing I was most excited about  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Apr 24, 2014)

My box is here!!! Thankfully everything came intact and OK.  I love EVERYTHING.  The soap smells amazing, the palette is lovely, the bag is so much bigger than I thought, the tea towels are perfect (I'm redoing the downstairs 1/2-bath in turquoise, they'll be a great accent) and the book!  The book is such a perfect color, and how awesome is it to have a book that says "Run the World" on it!!!?

The snack mix will be going to my hubby when he comes home from work.  I've been looking for more healthy snacks for him, so I may subscribe to NatureBox if he ends up liking it.


----------



## Meggpi (Apr 24, 2014)

Lisa80 said:


> Wow! I wonder how that happened? Was that the only thing damaged?


The soap leaked a little but not enough to be an issue.  

Someone posted earlier about bringing the notebook on a job interview, I'm doing the same today!  I jotted all my licensure numbers and dates in it just in case  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I am a note taker and very forgetful without my notes!


----------



## itsMac (Apr 24, 2014)

Popsugar has already emailed me back and they are sending soap and palette replacements for me...I'm so happy!


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Apr 24, 2014)

My box is finally out for delivery!  And my bestie got her surprise box in the mail yesterday. She LOVES all the items in there.  Can't wait to play with my box!


----------



## RebeccaFang (Apr 24, 2014)

I got my box the soap was leaked but it is not a problem for me.  Thank god the palette was perfect and pretty. The rest of items are bonus for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Imberis (Apr 24, 2014)

I finally got my box today! I love the palette and the tote bag. The snack mix doesn't look great, but I'm sure I can find someone who'll eat it.


----------



## princess2010 (Apr 24, 2014)

I got my first Pop Sugar box today. O.M.G. I love it so much. I did not need to love it this much! I can't afford $40 a month so I'm going to have to be on the lookout for deals! Seriously love everything in the box. The palette is beyond gorgeous, the hand soap smells heavenly, but I'm REALLY loving that collapsible bag! It was the thing I was least looking forward to but it's really nice and super easy to fold up. I love the straps are thick and sturdy. Could the notebook be any cuter! I'm a super note taker so having that will be handy.  I'm not going to regularly subscribe but if good codes come along I'll sign up.


----------



## catipa (Apr 25, 2014)

I got my box yesterday and I loved it, EXCEPT my palette came smashed up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I am going to email C.S, very sad that it was ruined.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Apr 25, 2014)

My mother just got her box and was so surprised and loved it all!  She was so worried I spent a fortune that I had to tell her how much I actually paid--then she was even more thrilled!  Thanks again for the wonderful deal--it made the perfect Mother's Day gift! (We are super early gifters in my family.)


----------



## jennm149 (Apr 26, 2014)

My mom and I both got our boxes.  No problems with either -- soap is fine and the makeup wasn't smashed.  Like many, I'm not crazy about the design on the towels, but they are nice quality and I'm sure we'll use them.  Haven't braved the trail mix yet.  I love the smell of the Caldrea!

My mom's reaction was so cute.  I had told her I sent it, and I called her the day that it was out for delivery, so she'd know to look for it.  She called me back and told me where she'd put everything.  She said she loved that the dish towels were called tea towels, because it reminded her of HER mother (my Nana) -- who was Irish and called them by that name.  Then she tried to be very polite about the trail mix "there's something in it that I thought was pistachios" and I said they were soybeans and that the general consensus on the trail mix is that it is not delicious.  

Anyway, I also had to keep telling her it was only $20, but I think she was just so happy that I sent it to her out of the blue.  So thanks, dear MUT ladies, for helping me to make my mom's day!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Apr 26, 2014)

I finally tried the snack mix..I mean, I'll eat it, but what a strange choice! I get NatureBox and their mixes and snacks are mostlyreally yummy, this one is just confusing to me. They should have sent something like the honey nut medley or the salted caramel pretzel pops! They would have attracted more customers that way...


----------



## LadyManah (Apr 26, 2014)

I think I am the only person in the world that finds the snack mix DELICIOUS. Like, I think this is so delicious and filling. And I've been swapping for more bags of it. XD

But, keep in mind...

I've been on Nutrisystem for 4 months, so I'm sure everything in the world tastes delicious to me right now. (the snack mix actually sort of fits in the diet...)

but man, it's so good!! XD


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Apr 26, 2014)

LadyManah said:


> I think I am the only person in the world that finds the snack mix DELICIOUS. Like, I think this is so delicious and filling. And I've been swapping for more bags of it. XD
> 
> But, keep in mind...
> 
> ...


I like most of the individual components!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I don't care that much for the soybeans, but I'd eat them in a good mix. There's just not much taste to it, I like that most of their mixes are seasoned (other than just salt) or have a more balanced salty/sweet thing.

I really like their roasted kettle kernels, they are slightly sweet like kettle corn and crunchy, I wish they'd used those instead of just salted corn!


----------



## meganbernadette (Apr 26, 2014)

I finally received my April box and I'm so impressed! The shopping tote is so adorable and much larger than I thought it would be... its definitely my favorite item (even though I thought the too faced palate would be)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dawn767 (Apr 27, 2014)

LadyManah said:


> I think I am the only person in the world that finds the snack mix DELICIOUS. Like, I think this is so delicious and filling. And I've been swapping for more bags of it. XD
> 
> But, keep in mind...
> 
> ...


I liked the snack mix... I usually like all kinds of snack mixes. I ate it up pretty fast lol


----------



## princess2010 (Apr 28, 2014)

I haven't tried the snack mix yet so I may like it. I'm saving it for a day I need to take a snack with me somewhere.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Apr 28, 2014)

I am snacking on three Nature Box snacks right now!  It is all I eat in my office and I like variety!


----------



## Meggpi (Apr 28, 2014)

I am like a little kid, I picked out the soybeans and ate the rest.  I actually like dried soybeans, but they need a lot of flavor.  I have wasabi coated ones and they are the bees knees.


----------

